# IVF Wales ~ Pregnancy & Parenting chat pt14



## Shellebell

happy


----------



## kara76

morning all

how is everyone?

afm we are off to baby clinic later to get Tyler weighed and check on her cradle cap and remind them that i yet again havent had an appointment for her 3rd set of jabs! last night she went from 8pm to 830am with 2 wakes yet thought it was playtime at 4am and took a while to drop off as Tyler was chatting so much, i just laid in bath laughing


----------



## kara76

i have Tyler appointment for jabs, next thursday!, ive just expressed 2oz of milk and then didnt close the bag tight and lost 1/2oz all over the floor lol


----------



## popsi

Morning

Just marking as off out for a walk... little princess needs constant amusing now !

Much love to you all xx


----------



## kara76

popsi i bet, i love the pics on **

my bro called me earlier and said my sil (his wife) had been on ** , she doesnt have an account or use a computer well anyway she saw i had posted some pics of her kids and was very stressed about it and my bro asked me to delete them which i did, im not overly bother about having to delete them but why the hell couldnt she ask me and its only my friends can see them anyway oh ffs get a grip

baby clinic was cool, i saw a girl who has in hsopital when i was and omg her boy is 13weeks old and is massive he was 9lbs something born and such a happy boy, the mum is only young and is doing great. Tyler is now 13lbs 1 and half oz's yeah and i spoke to hv about cradle cap and have decided that im gona just leave it as nothing is working as for her eyes if they are not clear by 6 months she will be referred to have them unblocked!!!! luke has a blocked duct so its likely to me the case


----------



## Ffydd

Hi all, just marking. Gonna have a nap, knackered from work!! x


----------



## Queenie1

hi everyone.

just marking


----------



## spooks

kara -  baby spooks had cradle cap but because she had so much hair and you couldn't see it I just left it but then hv said it will spread if left and suggested rubbing olive oil onto it then picking it of gently with your nail or comb a few hours later, before bath time. I did this a few times but she looked like a greasy chip all day and it never really came off, then last week (yes about a year later   ) Dh slathered her head in olive oil (big time) and I just combed through it (I was a bit mad at him TBH) but to my amazement it all came out! I should've done it properly in the first place but it never really bothered us. 
  love to all


----------



## kara76

ive vaselined her head only cause it took my fancy lol, tyler's hair is growing mega quick so im notto bother

hows mummy spooks?


----------



## spooks

pinging nipples, indigestion and a very bloated stomach after eating I'm pleased to say   
feeling hopeful but still cautious til the scan   
  

I'm not sure but I don't think the cradle cap goes by itself and does spread if left


----------



## kara76

the hv said that no fancy shampoos really work and it will probably just lift off if left or with the help of vaseline/oil etc.....i hate to say it but omg i wana pick lol but wont just incase i hurt her


----------



## kara76

spooks all good signs hun. when is your scan?


----------



## mimi41

Hi guys

Spooks excellent news

Kara enjoy baby clinic

Hi to everyone else

AFM steffan is now a massive 13lb 12oz


----------



## trickynic

Hi everyone - just a quick one to update as I have just been discharged from hospital having been admitted on Monday morning with very high blood pressure. Spent a few scary days (including one very scary night when I was rushed to the delivery ward at 5am as my blood pressure wouldn't respond to medication!!) but then they finally managed to find a dose of medication that is working for me. Happy for me to go home for the weekend but likely I will be readmitted on Monday as I have now been diagnosed with pre-eclampsia and they are looking at delivering the babies early. The drugs make me very drowsy and light-headed so I can't do much but kip on the settee.


Sorry for no personals but I'm struggling just to write this! If I don't log back on, assume I'm back in hospital and I will update you as soon as I can! xx


----------



## sun dancer

Awww trickynic im so sorry u not feeling 2 gd at the moment at least they keeping a gd eye on u and the babies hope u start 2 feel a better soon 
just take things very easy and rest loads x x


----------



## kara76

mimi steffan is growing so quick

aww nic you must feel crap, i remember how pre eclampsia made me feel, rest up and enjoy home and your bed and time to prepare those last few things hun, you might well be a mummy very soon. i know your probably a little nervous, excited and scared but they will look after you and your babies and sections really arent as bad as you would think thats if you have to have one, i got out of bed within hours and healed quick. 

im been out all day after a bad night, been to buy paint to decorate kitchen, i made the mistake of not feeding tyler at 1030/11ish opps as she was fast asleep, wont make that mistake again lol


----------



## Ffydd

Sorry to hear about your pre-eclampsia Nic, hope everything goes ok x


----------



## mimi41

Thinking of you Nic, i didn't have preeclampsia but i did have high bp.  Good luck with everything


----------



## kara76

morning all

how is everyone?

whats news?

mimi hows you?


----------



## claire1

Nic thinking of you, hope everything settles down.  Make sure you get plenty of rest.

Ffydd how are you feeling?  Not too much longer for you now.

Kara how's Tyler?

Wow Michelle, Steffan is growing.

Taffy how's Morgan?

Well we met a health visitor yesterday, but it wasn't ours, as they sent someone from the wrong surgery, but she did weigh Elliot and he is now 7lb 14oz,  he's just about fitting into his newborn stuff now    Sorry a short one, the little man is stirring so should go and do his bottle (we're combination feeding as I'm not producing enough breast milk) will try and come back on later.


----------



## kara76

claire wow Isnt Elliot growing quick well done you. the only way to up your milk is to let Elliot suckle which to start with means probably every hour or pump after you have done a bottle feed and before you know it bingo you will have milky goodness. saying that they are advantages to combination feeding for sure. we still give tyler one bottle a day

my poor lizard died, RIP ozzy


----------



## trickynic

Morning all - I'm still here!! Counting every day as a blessing at the moment! Midwife visited this morning and blood pressure is very low due to the meds which is why I am feeling so woozy all the time. Can't really stand for more than 5 mins without feeling faint. I'm also talking as if I'm sky high - people must think I'm drunk! Decided to treat myself to a haircut this morning but asked them for a headache! oh dear.....


Kara - sorry to hear about your lizard   


Claire - good news on Elliot. Hope you are enjoying being a new mummy.


----------



## kara76

nic its good the meds are working. is everything ready now?


----------



## trickynic

Yep, I am pretty much sorted if babies arrive. I've also fake tanned and done a good tidy-up below which is obviously a priority


----------



## kara76

pmsl fake tan your nuts lol...i did a muff tidy to the morning of my induction lol but fake tan lol never thought of that one


----------



## Queenie1

kara so sorry to hear about your lizard.

claire sounds like you are doing well. well done.

nic good luck hope babies arrive soon for you. lol about the fake tan.

hi to everyone hope mummies to be, bumps, mummies and babes are all doing well

ebonie has j started back to school yet. how is he feeling about it.


----------



## Ffydd

Nic, how funny. Fake tan! Unfortunately I have a real one complete with white marks!! x


----------



## kara76

when they shaved me for a section thankfully they did a good job lol. my scar is looking amazing

ffydd how are you? feeling well i hope.


----------



## kara76

oh i forgot to say i vaselined tyler head a few times over a coouple of days and its lifted the cradle cap so worked better than the olive oil for us


----------



## Ffydd

Yeah I feel ok, the baby's partially engaged so we're pleased about that. Just got a bit of pain in my hip on one side, even the nerve pain has died down now, feeling quite well. Good that the cradle cap is looking better x


----------



## kara76

morning all

ffydd glad baby is getting engaged but dont worry if baby pops back up!

how is everyone? it seems queit here, mimi where are you lol

afm ive just got up, my girl seems to like lie ins lol


----------



## SarahJaneH

Hi all

Nic, will be thinking of you next week. Glad you are all tidied up ready lol

Hey kara, a baby who likes lie ins, that sounds perfect! Sorry about Ozzy hun

Michelle, how are you and Steffan?

Taffy, hope you and Morgan are well

Sounds like baby is getting ready Ffydd, hope work isn't too bad

Claire, hope you and Elliot are well, sounds like he is gaining weight well

Hi Queenie, hope you are well

Congrats Spooks!

AFM, just back from a weeks holiday in Cornwall. It was great, very relaxing - spent most of my time ambling between park benches and cafes like a right old dear. Had a few swims and lazed on the beach, lovely. Went to see DH's brother and wife on the way home, she is 33 weeks now and looking really well.


----------



## kara76

sarah gladyou had a good time and managed to chill out, swims sound nice, i never swan pregnant.

i better go and get dressed


----------



## spooks

as promised here is a very comprehensive list of a labour bag I found on FF a while ago - obviously I didn't take even half of this (you'd need a freight train to get all that to hospital). As long as *you* are at the hospital you don't really need anything else  
but this list may be useful to look at.



*"MY LABOUR BAG*
 
 big t-shirt/vest (in case I get sick of the gown thingy)
bra top (for wallowing in the bath or whatever)
grippy socks x 2
flip flops
old robe
brown towel (I hear the hossie ones are so small)

hair band
hair bobble
lip balm/vaseline
heat/cold packs
massage oil
turtle massager (one of those plastic massage tools in teh shape of a turtle - to save poor DH's hands!)
Bach's Rescue Remedy spray (well, every little helps!)
hand held fan
body pillow

showergel
face cream
body lotion
hairbrush
tooth brush
tooth paste
tissues
wet wipes

birth plan
note pad & pen
birth diary & pen
'The Birth Partner' (great book)

cell phone


*DH's LABOUR BAG!* (basically, he's the snack and ents man!)
 
 clean pants
clean shirt
clean shorts
swim shorts (in case he needs to get in the tub/shower with me)

tooth paste
tooth brush

sports bottle filled with iced water
chilled mini bottles of water
juice cartons with straws
fruit pots
lunchables (those cracker, cheese and ham thingies)
straws
plastic teaspoons

granola bars
mini chocolate bars
trail mix
minty/fruity mentos
pot noodles
instant soups
instant hot chocolate
takeaway menus

iPod & dock
laptop (for films only!)
rummikub - travel set
playing cards
magazines

camera
disposable camera (just in case)
cell phone
wallet & money


*AFTER LABOUR BAG*
 
 2 nursing nighties
2 nursing bras
6 old knickers
old robe
flipflops
2 t-shirts
2 tracky b's
brown towel

maternity pads
breast pads
nipple cream

showergel
shampoo
conditioner
cleanser
face cream
body moisturiser
makeup
deodorant
tooth brush
tooth paste
tissues
wet wipes
antibacterial wipes
rescue remedy spray

hair brush
hair band
hair brush
mousse
hair dryer

camera
magazines
purse
cell phone
ear plugs (either for me or DH, just in case)
eye mask (in case it's light when I need dark!)
multivits etc

Going home clothes
 
*BUBS'S BAG* (basically just his changing bag)
 
 new born nappies
cotton wool balls
changing mat
plastic bags
2 muslin cloths
2 onesies (one newborn and one 0-3 months)
1 socks
1 scratch mitts
1 hat
2 receiving blankets
 * make sure car seat properly installed _before _leaving!

Well, I think that _must _be all that we'll need. Any thoughts?

I figured I'd dump all my toiletries into a toiletry bag and just swap that into my 'after labour bag' as and when. Also, I'll throw in a bunch of plastic bags to put any 'soiled' clothes in to keep 'em separate. The hospitals here provide all the birth balls, flannels, maternity pads, disposable knickers, nappies, onesies etc that we'll need while we're in hospital so those kind of bits I've included are just a back up. Apparently we get given a 'peri-bottle' too to refresh certain tender parts while weeing... if you don't get given those you might want to include some receptacle or other for the job!"


----------



## kara76

DS for dh to play on lol...mine did which suited me fine cause i wanted to be left which in labour lol

i have a cold sore so no kissing Tyler for me boo boo


----------



## trickynic

Wow, that is quite a list! Having just spent a week in hospital I would say that most of these are non-essential. My only must haves (for yourself not baby) would be towels, basic toiletries, slippers, a few snacks and drinks, lip balm and hand cream (I came out of there like a shrivelled prune!), a few magazines. Obviously you'll need more stuff for after the birth (nipple cream, maternity pads etc). 


Just came back from check-up at the hospital. I was prepared for them to keep me in but I have escaped for today! Blood pressure is behaving itself on the medication. Had more blood tests done and have my 33 week scan tomorrow


----------



## kara76

nic glad your check up went well and the meds are controlling your bp, thats a good sign. the one must is big knickers, i had to send my mum out for some as i didnt expect a section

omg tyler is growing over night and ive just put loads of clothes to one side. i better go again we are off for lunch. my girl has a cold so maybe jabs wont happen this week!


----------



## pickwick

Morning ladies I will have to have a catch up, just marking as I have been away to a wedding fro a few days.x


----------



## kara76

morning all

pick hows you?

my poor girl has a cold and blocked nose


----------



## pickwick

Hi Kara I am well thanks, sometimes a bitty achey but nothing to bad.  Sorry to hear Tyler is a bit poorly
I hope she gets better soon.
Not much news from me really time is flying by and I need to get organized!x


----------



## SarahJaneH

Hi all

Glad to hear all is well with you Pick

Hope Tyler is feeling better soon Kara

Nic, hope your scan went well yesterday

Thanks for the list spooks, that's pretty big!

Have a good day everyone x


----------



## trickynic

Morning


Update from yesterday - had a bit of a mini break-down at the hospital yesterday   . It was my first day at home alone since DH went back to work. The medication is making me feel really crappy and by the time we got to the hospital I was in floods of tears. Not surprisingly, my BP was really high and they were talking about readmitting me but thankfully, BP went down by the time I left. Had a scan and both babies are now behind in terms of growth. This really upset me but the consultant didn't seem that concerned at this stage but I need to go back for another scan in 2 weeks when a plan will be made as to when the Baby Bells should be delivered.


Feeling a little more positive this morning. Have started to accept that I'm not going to be able to do much apart from sit on the sofa for the next few weeks and trying to go with the flow.


Sorry for the ME posts but hopefully my brain will be back on track soon.... xx


----------



## Taffy Girl

Just popping in to say a very quick hello - been v busy and am just off out for lunch with mum and a friend. 

Just wanted to send you a big hug nic - try not to worry (easier said than done, I know)   
Dont go loopy - I am only down the road if you need a chat/coffee   

Hope everyone else is doing ok 
x


----------



## kara76

hiya all

sarah and pick time is flying ladies woo hoo

nic hugs hun , no wonder your feeling emotional and you know what its good to cry as its a release. if you con was concerned they would say and on the postive side, the meds are working and your 33+1 weeks so thats fab, enjoy each day hun cause soon your gona be a mummy and there is nothing better.....sending you a massive bump rub

taffy hey trouble hows you? hows morgan?

afm im off to my mums and then mimi's for a haircut so better dash and get sorted. btw tylers cold isnt a cold lol its teething! jeez this is one massive learning curvee and i love it


----------



## jk1

hi nic....sorry to hear you were upset but glad you are feeling a bit better...hope everything is ok xx

hi kara - glad to hear tylers cold is teething!! hope she is feeling better today!!

Jo xx


----------



## SarahJaneH

Hi everyone

time is definitely flying you are right Kara!

Nic, sorry you've been feeling upset, as kara said, good to have a cry sometimes. It's good that you can stay at home and rest - Jeremy Kyle and Bargain Hunt has got to be marginally better than listening to someone in the next bed moaning or snoring. Hope you can stay put as long as possible, take care     

AFM saw the mw today. All seems to be fine with bp etc. I had bloods done at the 20 week scan as i've had some abdominal pain and itching. I wasn't worried as I get itches / eczema from time to time anyway and thought that the pain was just normal aches and pains. mw checked the blood results and one of the liver function tests, ALT is slightly raised. She's asked that the consultant check this but hopefully it shouldn't be anything to worry about. I guess they might take more bloods if they are thinking it might be signs of cholestasis. 

Hope everyone is well x


----------



## trickynic

Thanks for all your kind words girls, it really helps.


Sarah - hope that your test results don't mean anything. How's the growing bump? Have you got a waddle yet?   


AFM, I was at the hospital until 1am again last night with severe gastric pain. I was doubled over with it for about and hour and a half. It eventually went but this was something I was told to report in ASAP as a possible sign that the pre-eclampsia is getting worse. We were in hospital for about 5 hours having all sorts of tests done and I have to go back today at 12pm to have a kidney scan. The doctor I saw last night was a bit concerned about the babies' growth and now wants me in everyday for a trace of their heartbeats. My next scan has also been brought forward to next Monday. DH is now back in work so am having to call on the services of my mother in law to take me to appointments who lives about 45 mins away but luckily she'll do anything to help.


----------



## claire1

Oh Nic sorry your having a ruff time at the mo.  Hope everything settles for you soon.  It's difficult when dh are in work, I found it hard going for tests when Rob was working, but it's good that your mum-in-law is taking you.  Make sure you get plenty of rest.  Sending you a big   .


----------



## pickwick

Hi Nic
I am so sorry things are a bit rough at the moment and I hope that things improve.xx


----------



## Taffy Girl

Nic sorry you are having such a tough time of it. It does sound as though they are taking good care of you. Hope you are feeling ok about it all. Thinking of you and sending you a big    or 3! Good luck with the scan today. 

Sarah hope your blood tests are OK and that its not cholestasis as it is rather nasty - but good that they are checking and monitoring you.  

Kara hope that you and Tyler are ok. Morgan has been teething for ages but still no teeth lol

Mimi - how are you doing? how is little Steffan? Hope you are managing to get out and about a bit easier 

Claire hows little Elliot coming along? Hope you are both doing ok. 

Hello Pick, Ffydd, Ebonie, Raven, Miriam, Popsi, Spooks, Queenie and anyone else I've missed. 

I am having a boring housework day. I have had a massive clear out and got rid of a whole wardrobe full of my clothes (7 bin bags so far) to make room for all my little mans stuff......


----------



## mimi41

Just a quick message.  I am not happy with ff at the mopment as one of the mods have removed my knoct up ladees thread for stupid reasons so am not happy

Had to come on to say good luck with everything Nic i hope bubs are ok and you keep well

Taffy trips out are getting easier

Kara you ok

Sarah glad you had a good holiday, hope its not cholestasis

AFM Steffan had his injections and was a bit grissly but ok really.  He now weighs a grand total of 14 lb and measures 62.5 cm long.  I've got a new hair do woohoo


----------



## Taffy Girl

Wow Mimi - Steffan has overtaken Morgan lol    He only gained an ounce in the last fortnight so is now 13lb 15oz.... HV seems to think its because he is getting more active (and he certainly is!) 

such a shame about your thread as you had made such good friends - hope you can get it sorted


----------



## Ffydd

hi all,


Nic, I'm sorry you're feeling rough.


Mimi, sorry to hear about your thread.


Hope everyone else is well, I haven't read back too far. 


Just to update you all, been in hospital since Monday night, discharged today, had a bit of spotting, but it seems to have stopped now, they're not sure what caused it but can't find any more and they've checked me really thoroughly and think there's no cause for concern. Also, had a scan and baby English is already 6lb 3oz so he could be quite a big one. Argh!!


----------



## trickynic

Ffydd - sorry to hear about your scare. Hope the rest of the pregnancy goes without a hitch!


Just to update - had a kidney scan today and all is fine. I will be seen every other day now for BP and urine tests, and heartbeat traces. Looking forward to a day off from the hospital tomorrow!!


----------



## kara76

hiya all

ffydd glad your ok hun, must of been scary for you. good weight and could be another big bub

nic daily/every other day traces etc is a pain i know , ive been there but its for the best. pre eclampsia is nasty it made me quite ill

mimi your hair looks fab

taffy i bet morgan is mega active now, any signs of crawling lol. i need to do my wardrobe yet again and io so need some more clothes

afm i went to the dentist to have my tooth done and omg i couldnt have it done as i have a cold sore so dentist is staying late next tuesday for me as he wants to get it sorted. i worked out ive been having trouble for 32 weeks. Tylers lastest trick is pulling her dummy in and out so so clever lol and omg she is a little pudding, jabs tomorrow and then will get her weighed, i think at least 13 and half lbs


----------



## SarahJaneH

Glad your scan went well today Nic, enjoy your hospital free day tomorrow   

Sorry you've had a scare Ffydd, but good to hear all is good with you and baby

Mimi, new hair do woohoo, always make you feel good when you have a bit of pampering. Steffan is doing great

Hi Taffy, hope you and Morgan are well, love the new pics of him 

Hope you can get tooth sorted Kara, hope Tyler's jabs go ok

Claire, hope you and Elliot are doing well, look forward to meeting him soon!

Hope you are feeling well Pick

mw phoned this morning and I am having repeat bloods tomorrow, hopefully levels will be down and it was just a blip. I'll find out when I see the cons in a couple of weeks.


----------



## kara76

sarah so sorry i missed your post about your bloods. fingers crossed all will be clear with your next lot

we will have to meet up again soon


----------



## kara76

morning all

how is everyone?

ive just dropped the hoover on my foot and ouch im in pain and couldnt walk for a little bit! clumsy madam i am. think i will chill for a bit before attempting more housework.


----------



## PixTrix

ouch Kara, thats not good. Hope your foot is ok. Did Tyler get weighed?

Sounds like Steffan is thriving Mimi.

thinking of you Sarah, Fydd and Trickyic 

Hope Morgan is well Taffy

Haven't seen you about for a while Raven and Miriam. Hope Sam and Maia are well and keeping you busy!!

LJE - not sure if you read much Lisa but just want to say a belated happy birthday to Katie, I hope you had a lovely day.

Big hello to everyone else


----------



## kara76

Tyler is now 13lbs 6oz and is moving up the centiles! she hated the jabs this time and also has bad skin under her arms so have cream for that, she is fast asleep at the moment


----------



## Queenie1

hi all

just a quick message to say hello to you all on this thread. hope you are all well including bumps and babes. 

thinking of you all


----------



## SarahJaneH

Hi everyone

Nic, thinking of you and hoping you and bubs are doing ok   

Ffydd, hope things settled down for you too   

Kara, how are you? Sorry you can't make meet, will be good to meet up soon hun. I want to see Mimi's new hair do   

Pick, hope you are feeling well

Hi Queenie and Pix, thanks for thinking of us, hope you are both ok and will get news soon xx

Had more bloods done, level slightly lower but still above the top end of normal so will keep monitoring once a week to see how things go, hopefully they will carry on going down!

Have a good weekend all xx


----------



## spooks

hi everyone, hope you're all okay 

    hope you are well queenie 
hope all the kiddies are behaving themselves    
mummies are looking after themselves and 
bumps are doing well    - they seem to be quite a troublesome bunch on this thread    

got my scan next week so hoping all is well and I can try start to relax after that    
some days I feel preg other days nothing   

sarah jane - hope your blood behaves   
trickynic    hope you're managing to relax a bit 
Ffydd    hope you're okay now . I was told baby spooks would be huge by many different consultants and she was tiny     
love to all, sorry for no more personals - off to bed, I've been going the same time as baby spooks all this week but 8 O'clock on a friday just didn't seem right


----------



## kara76

morning all

sarah hope your ok and the levels keep dropping, dropping a;ready must be good

spooks not long til your scan now

where is everyone?

im good, tyler is mega teething and up at night and im decorating too so busy busy busy


----------



## trickynic

Loving the new ticker Kara - can't believe Tyler is 4 months old already!


Just got back from a check-up at the hospital. BP staying under control although I'm still suffering the side-effects of the medication. Have another scan tomorrow to check on growth and hopefully put a plan together. Realise I need to get on with making those baby clothes just in case of an early arrival!


----------



## kara76

hun if you need rest just rest and dont worry about the baby clothes, its good your bp under control


----------



## Taffy Girl

Hello - its very quiet on this thread at the moment - hope everyone is ok   

Nic - hope the medication keeps things under control for you. Good luck with your appointment - hope they come up with a plan. 

Spooks good luck for your scan this week   

All ok with us - Morgan got his first tooth through on Saturday which was proper exciting. 
As for crawling - well he is desperately trying. He is doing all the leg and arm movement and has managed to move a few inches a couple of times but he still has a way to go yet. He rolls straight over on to his tum now when you put him down but still cant manage to roll back yet. 

He is liking his food now - but seems to have gone off his milk again so weare going to have a chat with the HV today. 

I have a busy week before we go on holiday next week - we are off to Cornwall, so just hoping for a bit of nice weather
x


----------



## Ffydd

Hi all, may be on here a bit more now, taken maternity a week early now. Everything is fine but after the scare last week, thought it would be better to take it a bit easier and there's no way I could do that in work. Anyway, a healthy baby is much more important than anything else. Had some niggling pain today, sort of like period cramps, do you think I should text my midwife or is it normal, movements are fine.


Spooks - hope your scan is ok and you can relax a bit more,


Taffy - that's so cute, his first tooth!


Kara - it sounds like you're busy!


Sarah - Good that they're keeping a close eye, hope things improve. 


Love to everyone else x


----------



## mimi41

Ffydd i never actually got engaged or went into labour but i think those pains are to do with engaging.  I could be wrong though, hope things ok


----------



## kara76

hiya all

taffy i bet it wont be long now. see what you hv says , i hear its normal to go off milk a little

ffydd i would always get in touch with someone if ever concern

mimi hows you?

hiya to everyone else


----------



## claire1

Ffydd I had those types of pain on and off for a few weeks before labour.  Midwife said to do with baby moving into postion, and your body getting ready for labour.  I would mention it to your midwife, so that she knows whats going on.  Make sure you get plenty of rest.

Taffy a tooth   

Nic hope they make a plan for you soon.  

Hope everyone is OK, sorry it's a short one Elliot is very grumpy today and only wants cuddles.  But I am thinking of you all


----------



## SarahJaneH

Hi all

Hope all well with you and babybells Nic, hope you got a plan today

Ffydd, hope you are ok - keep resting

Hope Elliot cheers up with after mummy cuddles Claire!

Mimi, look forward to seeing you, you too Kara - hope the decorating is going well

Taffy how exciting Morgan has  a tooth and will be crawling soon - enjoy your hols, hope the weather is good to you

Good luck for your scan spooks

Hugs to all x


----------



## LJE

Hi all,

Hope you are all ok and enjoying the bumps and babes.

It will be good to meet.
Can't wait to c Steffan Mimi and Elliot too.

We have had Katie's 1st Birthday,   it was so lovely and I swear she knew it was her special day.
All she did all day was smile at everyone and when we sung Happy Birthday she looked at everyone before blowing out the candle with my help.
She is a little minx, into everything........ crawling super fast when trying to chase the cat!!!
Walking along the furniture and trying to open cupboard doors with success.
She now has 6 teeth and the four top ones came through all together, a few sleepless nights.

C u all on the 25th.
Lisa.
xx


----------



## SarahJaneH

Hi Lisa

Lovely to hear about Katie's progress, look forward to seeing you both on 25th

How's everyone today?


----------



## kara76

hey all

claire hows motherhood?

sarah hiya hun hows you? anything sorted for thursday?

lisa wow katie really is growing quick

afm i went to my sil scan and aww i had a tear , tyler was an angel all the way through and smiling at everyone, everyone loves her lol. i need to go to the docs on thursday as i have been having pins and needles in my arms since the birth and now getting some numbness too!!have dentist later to sort tooth once and for all


----------



## SarahJaneH

Hi Kara, Hope you can sort the pins and needles hun. I'm ok a day at home today so no travelling yay


----------



## claire1

Afternoon ladies

Kara hope you get your tooth sorted.

Sarah how are you?

Lisa so glad that Katie's 1st birthday went OK.

Afm Rob's first day back in work today, thankfully Elliot is behaving up till now, as he was very grumpy yesterday.  We're not sure if he has a tooth coming (early I know).  Gonna check with the health visitor when she comes in a bit.  He's not liking mummies milk either, it's just not filling him, I'm ending up giving him formula within an hour, we may have to go over to bottles if things don't change.  But other than that we're doing OK, still cant believe that he's here and he's ours though.  He's looking forward to meeting you all at the meet.


----------



## kara76

sarah working from home must be nice, especially in this yuck weather

claire glad your coping ok with rob back at work. i use to have to feed Tyler every hour to start with and slowly that increased yet sometimes even now it can be every hour, sounds like Elliot is upping your supply by suckling. breast feeding certainly isnt easy well it wasnt for me and i almost gave up a few times, it really is what suits you best and you have already given him an excellent start well done.

my biggest problem well its not a problem is when am i gona stop bf !!


----------



## kara76

omfg tyler has just rolled over from back to front! amazing lol


----------



## SarahJaneH

Clever girl Tyler!

I'm feeling ok thanks Claire, nice to have a quiet day today. Glad you and Elliot are ok

I just went to the shops and someone I don't know asked when I am due. When I said January she looked horrified, I guess that means I'm quite big lol


----------



## Cath34

Claire- belated huge congrats to you hon on becoming a mummy. How are you getting on? Isnt it the best feeling in the world?
Ladies I apologise as I hardly ever have time to come online anymore - Hari is keeping me busy! lol plus I dont have maternity leave so I guess work makes me even more busy too!  

Kara- great that Tyler is rolling, she's really getting strong now. Hari had a bad hour after you left- screamed the place down (hadnt had enough sleep, and boy does he fight it!!) 
Hope you get your pins and needles sorted, and your tooth. x


----------



## Cath34

Sarah Jane - Great to see you and your twins are doing well, I bet you are sooooooo excited.


----------



## kara76

lol sarah i bet your a little larger than when i saw you last

cath it was great to see you and handsome hari, he has changed so very much and it a credit to you. bless him having a bad hour.

i have had my tooth root filled and it really wasnt too bad but is sore now and i have to go back in 2 weeks to get it finished and then will have a crown too. we went to tescos afterwards and had a row, me and luke that is, hate shopping lol. isnt my girl so clever lol

off to mum and baby group and its first aid tomorrow so looking forward to that.


----------



## kara76

afternoon how is everyone?
just been on a first aid course and it was very interesting and we covered choking which is so hardly as i wana do BLW lol. Tyler got weighed and is now 13lbs 14 oz the little pudding lol and ive registared her for school. my tooth is hurting and my abcess has popped which isnt the greatest but he warned me this might happened. i should really finish my decorating even through luke thinks i drink tea and socialise all day


----------



## Ffydd

Hi all, 

Kara, that's good doing a first-aid course, sounds like a good baby group. Tyler so clever rolling over, must be amazing to see. 

Feeling so tired today had a nightmare about labour last night - I went in and they told me they had this amazing new drug which dulled the pain completely, made labour faster and you could still more around. So I has some of that and they it didn't work and they wouldn't let me have anything else because it was already in my system and I was telling them it wasn't making any difference and they just kept repeating that it was working and the pain was in my head. Nice. 

Can't stop dreaming atm and they're all horrible x


----------



## kara76

oh ffydd hun poor you having the dreams. i know you can have such a thing as a walking epidural is some hospital and dont worry if you need drugs they do work especially an epidural, i actually had my c section using epidural instead of spinal block cause it was already in. labour is amazing and your body will tell you have to react to the contractions, i found rocking and kneeing on the floor over the bed helped and that was all instinct.

crikey i am tired today, bloodly tooth!


----------



## spooks

hi all, just a quickie all about me, will read back the posts later,
i had a scan today and everything looks okay but I have to go back next week for another - me, dh and the nurse saw a little flicker which we thought was the heartbeat but the consultant had doubts and won't sign me over to gp yet







trying to stay







and tell myself all will be okay next week. The pole and sac are clearly there, it's still early for me as I'm only 6wks and 2 days and I know that a heartbeat isn't always seen this early,

hope everyone is well I gotta go to bed am exhausted! 
 I'll catch up properly soon


----------



## Taffy Girl

Spooks that sounds like great news    Another little spooklet in the making!
Good luck and lots of        for your scan next week.   

Nic hows you? and where are you? Hope they are taking good care of you.   

Lisa - lovely to hear about Katies birthday - where has that year gone?!

Kara hope your tooth is ok   

Mimi how are you and Steffan doing? 

Claire how is Elliot coming along? - dont stress about the feeding, BF is hard and we did ok combination feeding.  
Hello Sarah, FFydd, Miriam, Ravan, Ebonie, 
Went back to aqua aerobics last night - haven't been for ages (probably a couple of years!) and I really enjoyed it. 
Another busy day for me today - Baby Talk this morning and Stay and Play this afternoon, then got to go back to Debenhams in Cardiff as they left a security tag on hubbys shirt -  Grrr!!! 

Hope everyone else is doing ok


----------



## kara76

morning all

spooks sounds pretty good to me and 6 weeks 2 days can be early for a little heart beat and hey everything else its there and like you said you and the nurse saw a flicker

taffy wow exercise you go girl, you sound like you have a busy day, me too

jeez i had such pain last night, 2 lots of pain killers and still hurting, i actually laid on the floor almost in tears and then thought sod this im not waiting for Tyler to wake up and went to bed at 1030pm thinking she might wake between then and 11pm which is normal for her but she tricked me and woke at midnight, sleeping, eating patterns are changing again. off swimming at 11am for the first time and then meeting mimi and sarah later for coffee! in between i will come home for lunch lol

anyone heard from NIC, nic if your reading hope you and the twins are ok


----------



## Queenie1

spooks sounds like good news. congrats.

kara hope you are not in pain any more and that you and tyler have had a good day. hope she liked the swimming.

taffy hope you and morgan have had a good day. well done for going to aqua aerobics.

mimi hope you and steffan are well

happy belated birthday katie.

nic hope you are bumps are well.

hi claire, elliot, raven,sam,miriam, maia, emma and j hope you are all well.

hope i haven't missed anyone. sorry if i have. x


----------



## kara76

hiya all

well swimming was brilliant and Tyler loved it, even when i dunked her lol, she really is a little angel and liked the shower too yay yay. lovely to see you sarah and mimi, sarah bump is looking so good as are you.
my tooth is hurting again boo boo and ive taken painkillers and feel high!


----------



## Ffydd

Spooks - that sounds positive! Thinking of you.

Taffy - I'm worn out just reading about your day. Lol.

Kara - sounds like you've got a water baby!

afm - I'm doing ok, but the baby is back to back and the midwife had trouble palpating today and thought he might even be breech. Got to go to the hospital for the next appointment, next week, so that they can check. Don't judge me but I'm almost hoping he his because he's big and back to back and that doesn't sound like a good birth (if there's even such a thing).


----------



## claire1

Ffydd

Elliot was back to back, and they thought he was on the larger size.  If bubs is you can try and turn him.  Discuss it with your Dr, we had a plan of action for labour, it's just a shame that the locam Dr didn't take much notice of it.  You'll be fine I'm sure

Nic congratulations, cant wait to see pics and meet them.

Kara glad Tyler enjoyed swimming, hope tooth settles fro you.

Hi to everyone else.


----------



## Taffy Girl

Proud Mummy alert   
Breaking news - We have a "roller" in da house! 
Morgan has learned to roll from his front to his back today - been doing the other way for a while - he managed to get halfway across the living room tonight. He looked really startled the first time, bless.

Congratulations Nic - your new arrivals are looking fab - hope you will all be able to come home soon 

Hope everyone else is doing ok.


----------



## PixTrix

Oo when did Nic have the twins? Huge congratulations, I hope all is well.

Hope everyone else is ok


----------



## kara76

Ffydd your babe hasloads of time to move yet, Tyler was in  a perfect postion til half way through labour and then went back to back, didnt feel it as i had epidural, my bit of advice is have the drugs

claire hows Elliot?hows the feeding?

taffy woo hoo, your gona have you hands full now proud mummy

yes nic has had the twins, congratulations nic and dh. i wont give details as i havent had premission yet lol. hope the little ones are doing well

hey to everyone else, how are you

i was awake last night for an hour and a 1/4 as tyler just kept pooing lol she was sleeping on the last one but i couldnt leave her sleep in poo lol


----------



## Ffydd

Congratulations Nic on being a mummy! Hope you and the little ones are doing well x


----------



## Queenie1

congratulations nic on the birth of your twins. hope you are all well. x

can't wait to see pics and hear all about them

taffy congrats on such a clever boy. now you will be busy. lol


----------



## trickynic

Hiya guys - I'm finally home from hospital!! Sorry Kara - I had so many messages I forgot to give you permission!! lol.


What a weird and crazy week I have had. Was readmitted to hospital at my ante-natal appointment last Monday due to high blood pressure. I assumed they would just change my medication and let me back out but over the course of the week, thinks took a downward spiral and by Wednesday I had been diagnosed with severe pre-eclampsia. There was talk of delivering the babies but no definite plan put in place although I was told I wouldn't be able to go home until they were born. Then in the early hours of Thurs morning, I was woken at 2am to have a blood pressure check and it was extremely high. To cut a long story short, I failed to respond to medication, including an IV drip, and my babies weren't coping too well so the decision was made to give me an emergency C-section at 7.21am.


So now I am the proud mummy of two beautiful children - Evan Tomas Bellamy (4lb3oz) and Alys Olivia Bellamy (2lb9oz)!!! Both are in the high dependency unit of the neo-natal unit but are doing ridiculously well. Even though Alys is so dinky, she was taken off all breathing apparatus within hours of being born and is really awake and feisty   . Evan has needed a little bit more help but is also doing really well. Hoping they will come home in 3-4 weeks!!!


----------



## claire1

Nic congratulations to you both.  Hope that they both are able to come home very soon for you.


----------



## kara76

lol bless ya YOUR A MUMMY YAY

glad your home well and your babies will soon be with you


----------



## PixTrix

Aw congratulations Nic and DH. I hope your little ones are home with you soon. Lovely names :O)


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Congratulations Nic, hope you and your little ones are back together soon.

Mrs T x


----------



## Queenie1

congratulations nic and dh. hope your little ones are home soon. can't wait to see some pics. x


----------



## popsi

congratulations Nic and DH ....hope they are home where they belong very soon xxx

love to everyone, hope your all ok xx


----------



## spooks

CONGRATULATIONS ON THE BIRTH OF YOUR BABIES


----------



## spooks

THAT MESSAGE WAS OBVIOUSLY TO NIC


----------



## mimi41

Sarah the website i was on about was twinmums.co.uk gives loads of advice from pregnancy right through hun

Congratulations Nic, they are beautiful xxx


----------



## kara76

spooks lol

how is everyone?

seems winter is here boo boo, ive got the heating on and im waiting for madam to wake up for her feed! she is later today lol


----------



## SarahJaneH

Hi everyone

Nic, your babies are just beautiful, you must be so proud. I bet you are glad to be home, hopefully Evan and Alys will be with you very soon. Lots of love to you x

Mimi, great to see you and Steffan last week, you are both looking really well.  Thanks for the link, I will have a look on there. 

Hi Kara, heating on here too booooo

Ffydd, hope you are doing ok

Well done Morgan on learning to roll!

Pick, hope you are well. Can't believe we are hitting the third trimester, where has the time gone!

Pleased to say my bloods came back normal this time, so thankfully just a blip. Just got back from visiting my 92 year old gran, first time I have been able to get over to the midlands and see her since telling her the good news. She was amazed by the scan photos bless her. Just by coincidence my friends daughter gave birth to identical twins c section the same day as Nic at 32 weeks. They've had a really rough ride with complications throughout  but both arrived safely against the odds at just over 3lb and are now in NICU for the time being. So far so good, so keeping everything crossed for them.

Big hello to all mums, mums to be and little ones


----------



## ebonie

Congratulations nic on the birth of your twins xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## pickwick

Congratulations Nic on the birth of Evan and Alys, glad to hear mum and babes are all well.xxxx


----------



## kara76

sarah thats great news about your bloods. aww i bet your gran was so pleased to see you

how is everyone?

AFM we went swimming again yesterday and luke came this time which was fun then nipped down to see miriam and co as they are on hols local, i thought i had a bit of a cold but omg last night, i felt cold yet my temp shot up to 38.9 and i felt very ill, so went to bed at 930pm with tyler , yep i brought her bottle feed forward and crashed out and then 2 feeds and into my bed til 930am. i feel ill and weak and have had to email work yet again about my money!!


----------



## PixTrix

aw Kara, sorry your feeling so rubbish has it got anything to do with the infection from your abcess getting into your system? Hope your soon feeling better. If your temp goes up again paracetamol will help bring it down. As fpr work how dare they put such stress on you so unfair


----------



## sun dancer

Congratulations nic on the birth of ur babies they b ome wiv u in no time x x


----------



## Ffydd

Nic - congratulations on the birth of your little ones, what lovely names! Hope you'll be able to take them home soon. Must be very hormonal, has a little whimper when I read your post. lol. 


Kara - hope you feel better soon. 


SarahJane - good news about your bloods, hope you are well.


Taffy - what a clever little boy Morgan is rolling, there'll be no stopping him now. 


Afm - I'm well, apart from a lot of back pain, which I'm hoping might mean that the baby is still head down, back to back and not breech. It feels so weird being off from work, I went in to see the children this morning and say goodbye to everyone properly because I didn't know it was my last day when I left, they were so cute and really confused because they thought I would already have him because I wasn't in school. One of them told me that "when you want the baby out you just have to go to the doctors", might be worth a try. Lol. I can't wait now and time has stopped.


----------



## Queenie1

kara sorry to hear your not well. hope you feel  better soon. try and get plenty of rest.


----------



## kara76

hiya all

thanks for the get well wished

ffydd thats cute of the kids, hope your ok. take this time to chill if you can

afm im still a little ill but now tyler isnt well and i am finding waking every 2 to 3 hours quite hard wiith us both ill. tyler is now holding her feet and rolling oover as soon as i put her on her back, such a little star. got to go and get rex groomed later and then do housework and cooking which is crap


----------



## mimi41

Hi Kara

Unfortunately this cold lasts forever.  Steffan has still got it but not as bad.  He is waking every 2 hours aswell.  Apparently as they mouth breath they will drink more


----------



## SarahJaneH

Hi all

Glad you are feeling a bit better Kara, sorry Tyler is poorly and Steffan too Mimi. Hope little ones are snuffle free soon.

Nic thinking of you and your babies, they look like they are doing well

Ffydd, nice story about the kids at school. Hope you are feeling ok enjoying being at home - make the most of the chance for a little rest   

Time is going quick now and work is busy for next month so will whizz by, eek! We are slowly getting organised, nursery is painted so that's a start. We've seen the cots and pushchair we want so will buy them soon, exciting!

Hope everyone is well x


----------



## jk1

Nic - congratulations hun!!!! lovely names...bet you can't wait to get them both home xxxx


----------



## kara76

hiya all

hows is everyone?

afm im getting better , was quite ill. i did an interview with the western mail today which is out next saturday about the emotional side of IVF. went to get Tyler weighed and she is 14lbs 3 oz so dooubled her birth weight in 20 weeks and they say it should be 6months so my girl and boobs have done good lol. ive been stressing alot about money etc when i leave work as i really cant cope with the idea of a stranger looking after tyler!
we had our first poo in the bath, tyler pood that is lol


----------



## spooks

hope everyone is better soon, there seem to be lots of horrrible bugs going round at the moment   


thankfully all was well at my scan, they offered us another one in two weeks time for reassurance but we've decided to wait til the 12 week NHS one as we feel okay for the time being and there's not much time for appointments with baby spooks keeping us busy!
family were very surprised at the announcement as we didn't tell anyone we were having tx this time   

love and hugs to everyone  
spooks


----------



## spooks

kara      glad it was tyler's pooh 
she looks like a right cutie chunkster in the photo    well done both
sorry you've been stressed - you seem to still be dealing with a lot of crap from work which is really not on during your mat. leave


----------



## kara76

aww spooks that is wonderful news, how lush to be pregnant again. fair play for now waiting for your 12 weeks scan, i could of done with my our scanner when i was pregnant lol

work are twats, there is no easy way to say it, they now have agreed to send my money!! we shall see. i just feel very let down by them and dont wana be around them when i can be skint and with my baby


----------



## popsi

just a quick one ...

kara...sorry your feeling poorly hope your better soon, tyler is doing fab, our princess was only just over 15lb at 11 months, she is 23lb now, always followed 9th to 25th centile.... just a dainty little poppet ... i hear you with leaving them its awful i return to work the end of December, i wish I did not have to but financially it would be too much of a stress not too, and DH will have our princess a lot and my mum and she will go to creche too which i think will be nice for her to play ... we have been for visits and she loves it, and i know all the people there as its in our local village..costs a fortune mind    

spooks....HUGE congratulations honey, well done you and Dh i am so pleased for you both xx

mimi, ebonie, miriam, sarah, nic, jk, queenie, fydd, sundancer, pix and everone


----------



## SarahJaneH

Great news spooks! What a lovely surprise for your family

Glad you are feeling better Kara. Well done on weight gain for Tyler, that's fab. Will look out for the article in the WM. Sure you can work things out and can stay home with Tyler, you will be well rid of work by the sounds of it. Are you all excited about drifting?

Hi Popsi, glad Princess is doing well, good that you have a nice creche sorted, will make it a bit easier for you when the time comes to go back to work. 

Hope everyone is well

I had my first app with the consultant today. All ok. She seemed pretty relaxed about the possibility of natural delivery and said it would be best if we can go for it, I know we've a long way to go yet and things can change quickly so we'll just see how it all goes. She doesn't think I'll get as far as 38 weeks, any time after 34 or 5 is good she said, so likely babies will be here in time for Christmas   . Appointments seem to be coming thick and fast now, everyone I've met has been lovely though which makes it all so much nicer.


----------



## kara76

aww your princess is a little poppet (i have a cute hat with poppet on lol)
i think for Tyler to go to a nursery wouldnt be a bad thing but not for 12 hours a day and thats what it would be if i return to work, just not prepared to do it! just hope we can manage. 
tyler is edging up above the 25th centile now, but luke was a skinny baby then went into a pudding til he was mobile. i think tyler is gona be mobile sooner rather than later and i bet it will be cause she wants to get rex as she loves him so much and talks away , smiles and laughs at him which is so cute, rolling constantly now

guess what i still havent been paid for last week and this week and they said they would do in today! *******

sarah who is your con? crimbo baby would be wicked, can you call one santa lol only kidding jesus would be better


----------



## kara76

sarah im so looking forward to drifting my car yay yay


----------



## spooks

Kara - i know you're pretty clued up but have you considered going to citizens advice bureau about work?
DH was  happy to wait for  12 week scan so I went along with it   

   hi and thanks sarah and popsi   

gotta go - way past my bedtime


----------



## SarahJaneH

Bleepers indeed Kara, how rubbish are your work. Bet you are excited about getting behind the wheel, have fun!

Oh we've had a laugh thinking of Christmas names - jesus, joseph and mary, rudolph, all good fun! Any cheesy ideas welcome lol. My con is Miss Link, she does clinic in Cardigan every 2 weeks.


----------



## Queenie1

kara hope you are feeling better. and well done on doing interview. well done tyler on your weight gain. sorry to hear you are still have money problems with work. they are well out of order. 

sarah sounds like you are being well looked after. how exciting to think they will be here for xmas.

mimi and steffan how are you 

popsi sounds like princess will be very happy at the creche.

spooks congrats on scan. heres to a happy 9months

hi to eveyone else.


----------



## PixTrix

That is great news Spook.

Aw your Princess sounds a darling Popsi

Glad you are on the mend Kara. Work sound like right ****s, it is disgusting that they could put so much pressure on a new mum.

Ooo christmas babies would be lovely Sarah

Hope you and Steffan are well Mimi


----------



## trickynic

Hi everyone


Sorry for being so crap at posting lately but I have never felt so exhausted......and the babies aren't even home yet!! At the moment, I am permanently attached to the breast pump if I am not at the hospital. Good news is, the milk is flowing and now both babies are exclusively receiving it instead of formula - yay for the boobies!!! Evan is now out of the high dependency unit and is in the nursery. I breast feed him twice a day and he gets bottle-fed or tube fed breast milk the rest of the time. Alys is still in her incubator but being fed breast-milk through a tube. I don't get to have many cuddles with her unfortunately    but have about 20 minutes skin-to-skin contact with her a day.


Have had a really bad case of the baby blues this week. I thought I was handling things quite well but underestimated the power of post-natal hormones! Bloody hell - it's like PMT X 100!! Had a few really wobbly days where I thought I was having a nervous breakdown but things are getting a bit better now.


Sorry for the me post but haven't had time to read through all your posts! Will try to catch up later xx


----------



## mimi41

Ah Nic it must be harf hun.  You are doing the best you can though and it sounds like the bells are doing well   

Sarah not long then hun woohoo

Kara glad your better, i hate the thought of returning to work as well

hi to everyone else


----------



## kara76

aww nic hugs hun, it must be very hard and dont worry about posting here. expressing isnt the easy at all and im so sorry your feeling down, probably a big shock too. rest when you can and take care

mimi hiya hun, hows steffan

well still no wages!! ****** off with them big time


----------



## Ffydd

Nic - I hope you feel better soon, sounds really stressful but it's great that the babies are doing well.


Kara - I'm sorry your work are such a pain in the ****. 


Afm - I went to the consultant yesterday and the baby is head down but he's not engaged anymore, his head's really high and he's still back to back. They want to wait and see when I have contraction if his head is guided down, but there may be a reason why he's not engaged so they have to keep an eye on the situation, also if my waters break I have to go straight in in case the cord slips down because usually the head acts like a 'plug'. 


Also, I'm an aunty!! My sister in law had her baby yesterday at the heath, Poppy May. Had a cwtch last night and she's adorable.


----------



## spooks

Ffydd - hope everything goes well   things can change constantl, good they're keeping a close eye on you

kara - how annoying - you shouldn't have to deal with this  

mimi -  I dreaded going back to work but it wasn't half as bad as I imagined - hope it's the same for you

nic -  it's amazing that the babies are being fed on breast milk that is such a massive achievement. It really is incredible that you are managing to express for both babies 



> I have never felt so exhausted......and the babies aren't even home yet


 I'm not surprised you're exhausted with expressing and going to the hospital - Ishould imagine when they get home you will actually find it a lot easier than what you are dealing with now 
 

 love to all spooks


----------



## trickynic

Thanks Spooks - I was almost at the point of packing it in last night but you've just encouraged me to keep going


----------



## SarahJaneH

Aw Nic, you are doing great. You've been through a lot these last weeks, it's bound to catch up with you emotionally at some point. It sounds like the babybells are doing really well and getting stronger all the time. Thinking about you all lots, big hugs  

Ffydd, sounds like they are keeping a good eye on you. Wishing you all the best. Congrats on being an aunty too!

Kara have a fab day zooming around in your car!

Mimi, Claire, look forward to seeing you later.

Have a good weekend all x


----------



## jk1

Nic - sounds like you and the little ones are doing really well even though it sounds exhausting!!!

Kara - hope you are feeling a bit better...there is loads of flu like illnesses in work at the moment...trying to avoid all the germ people as don't want to get anything so close to tx!!

Sarah - fab news that they'll be here before christmas....best present in the world ever!! (even better than the year i got my Sindy house i think which i still class as the best present ever after my puppy!! lol)...plus means you can have a little drinky on christmas day!! double yay!!

Hi to everyone, hope you all have a good weekend...lovely and sunny here today going to pop into Cardiff this morning then out with the pup this afternoon.

Jo xxxx


----------



## spooks

nic - just hang on in there and before you know it you'll be weaning them on solids     
I had huge problems breast feeding and nearly packed it in so many times, in the end I had to combination feed. The way I got through it was to take it 1 day at at time, I didn't have a set goal in mind, I just told myself everyday of BFing was a bonus and then before I knew it I'd been Bfing for 6 months     (amazed myself) and then the time felt right to stop
Expressing milk has to be the hardest thing I did    and once you can feed tthe babies yourself it will be easier 
  take care   

 love to everyone


----------



## kara76

hiya jo, hope your well

sarah had a brill day being a loon buit in lukes car as mine broke!! damn it lol

spooks i agree expressing is so so hard

how is everyone? 
my beautiful girl amazes me each day with her happiness, such a pleasure to be with her, she came drifting , we left at 750am and got home at 730pm and she is a gem all day, i am blessed with a beautiful little gem. she has her first giggling sess yesterday and again today so so cute


----------



## miriam7

hi to all mums babys and mums to be sorry ive not posted for ages ive just been so  busy .. trickynic bet you are knackerd going back and forth to the  hospital ..hope evan and alys wont be in there to long bet you cant wait to bring them home   spooks big congrats to you has it sunk in yet! whos due dates next ...im so behind!?


----------



## Ffydd

Hi Miriam, good to hear from you, I think I'm next! Two weeks today x


Nic, it sounds like you're doing an amazing job, I'm sure things will be easier when your little ones can finally come home x


----------



## kara76

hiya miriam hows you and family?

ffydd your right its you next, hope your feeling ok

hey to all the mums, how is everyone enjoying motherhood? 

taffy hows the weaning?

mimi hows lovely steffan? you still going to your group and baby massage?

cath hope your well and not over working yourself

claire hows you hun? hows elliot doing?

nic hope your ok and getting a little rest between going to see your beautiful babes

ebonie hows you and j?

amanda chat and see you soon

spooks any sickness

sarah hows the bump? growing i bet

popsi hows princess?

afm well we have just had a photoshoot for the western mail on saturday, Tyler smiling all the way through lol, such a darling.i cant believe she is almost 21 weeks that means weaning soon!!!!ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh i was looking forward to it but now im not as i wil have to make sure i always have stuff in the house lol. i need to get into some kinda routine with shopping i think lol. 
does anyone else find that only mum will do?!! im planning on leaving Tyler with my mum on the 30th oct and i know my mum will love it. luke cant seem to settle Tyler when she wakes for her last feed, only mummy will do and she stops straight away whenhe hands her to me!
ive almost finished decorating the kitchen and then i will give it a good scrub in prep for weaning and crawling time lol, tyler is trying to get her knees up under her aleady.............slow down girl lol


----------



## Taffy Girl

Just a very quick hello from me - I do keep popping in and reading but not had much time to post with one thing and another - hope everyone is doing ok.   

We had a fab holiday in Cornwall - the weather was (mostly!) great, Jasper loved all the gorgeous beaches and Morgan was an absolute star.  

x


----------



## Ffydd

Hi all, 


Taffy - glad you had a good time away.


Kara - Just saw the new pics of Tyler on **, she's so cute. 


Anyone got any ideas for remedies for a cold while pregnant, feel awful today! x


----------



## claire1

Ffydd I took hot lemonade with paracetamol in it, and it really worked.  You can also put honey in it if you have a sore throat.  Hope you feel better soon.

Ladies I've stopped expressing, just wasn't getting enough to justify doing it, and Elliot still wont go to the breast.  But omg they really really hurt.

Hope everyone is OK?  

Sorry it's a short one trying to sort some pics out to put on the wall, before the little monster wakes.


----------



## Ffydd

Thanks Claire, will try that x


----------



## kara76

hiya all

how is everyone?

claire did you have time to sort pics

ffydd thanks for the compliment, hows your cold?12days to go woo hoo

taffy glad you had a nice hol


----------



## claire1

Yes Kara I did thankfully.  Just need Rob to take some more of him now.  We've decided to get our parents digital photoframes and put pics from birth to Christmas on them, for their Christmas presents.  We were going to do photobooks for them, but thought the frames were a better idea, cause we can easily add pictures to them, rather than wait for enough to do another book.

Hope everything is OK with you?


----------



## kara76

what a lovely idea claire, such a special present. i need to buy a hard drive to store them all lol

we are great, off swimming again tomorrow. tyler has changed her feeding pattern again, i love the way she keeps me on my toes. such a happy little pudding she is


----------



## SarahJaneH

Hi everyone

Having a mad busy week at work, fresher week hell. I found the last parking space on campus on Monday only to find that it wasn't wide enough for me to get my fat belly out and I had to wait for another wider space to become free, oh the indignity! Glad to put my feet up tonight...

Nic, how's those lovely babies of yours doing. Hope you are keeping well, must be tiring keeping up with feeding and back and forward to hospital, but will be so worth it once you can bring them home. Thinking of you 

Claire, it was lovely to meet Elliott on Saturday, what a nice idea for presents

Glad you had a good holiday Taffy

Mimi, hope you and Steffan are well

Ffydd, hope you are getting over your cold, 

Kara, glad you had a good time drifting, even if it wasn't in your car - sounds like Tyler is keeping you busy, swimming sounds fun

Pick how are you? Hope you are keeping ok

Hope everyone is well x


----------



## trickynic

Hi everyone


Things have gone a bit pear-shaped for me this week - it appears my body has decided to pack it in! Have been having severe stomach cramps, headaches, and a fever these past few days. This has meant I haven't been able to visit my babies which hasn't really helped the baby blues! Anyway, feeling a bit better today so will hopefully visit them tonight. Both Evan and Alys are doing well. I am still expressing milk for both. Evan is now having 2:1 bottle feeds to tube feeds and has regained his birth weight. We hope he'll be home beginning of next week. Alys is still tube fed in her incubator but now weighs a hefty 2lb 13oz!!! LOL. She's put on 9oz since last week! I have tried breast feeding them both but Evan looks at me as if I'm stupid and breast feeding Alys is like feeding a sparrow - my boob is twice the size of her head!


Off to register their births today!


Hope everyone else is well xx


----------



## kara76

sarah lol you need a sign wide load (in the nicest way i mean lol) time is going very quickly now girl, i must sort some bits out for you. hows the sleeping? 

nic sounds like you had a bug, the stomach pains are probably the after pains which can be really bad.sorry your still feeling the baby blues, that must be hard. your doing a fab job expressing for your babes and latching on for most isnt natural at all and takes alot of work and some babies wont latch on at all, either way you have given them the very best start

AFM well last night woo hoo woo hoo 6 hours then 4 hours, could have been the calpol that we had to give tyler for her teething but she does seem to have changed her feeding, feeds less but quicker and for longer unless we are out then she is way to busy looking round lol. tyler has now worked out she can get around by rolling so i have a mobile child already, i dont wana hold her back but bloody hell girls i want time to slow down now lol. right im off swimming later then dentist to finish my tooth and then poker tonight


----------



## pickwick

Hello Ladies
Sarah I have a habit of forgetting about my bump and failing to get through gaps or squeezing past people.  You should have your own special parking space.
Nic I hope you feel better soon, good news that your babies are doing so well and it will be lovely for you, DH and baby Bells when they are home.
Kara, Tyler is so sweet I saw some of your pics on ******** she is a real beauty.
Not much news to report from me, all is going well, I had my first listen to babys heart beat yesterday which was lovely.  I saw midwife (not mine as she was on hols) at my local surgery and she did all the necessary 25 week checks.  Still having regualr blood checks because of low blood count and although the midwife was a bit dithery it all went ok.
We have booked a mini cruise to Spain on the 20th so I am really looking forward to a break from the usual grind.
4d scan booked for the 09th of this month an we can't wait.
Love to you all.xxxx


----------



## miriam7

pickwick 4d scan is brilliant it makes you realise that there really is a baby in there   kara time goes way to quick they grow up so quick i really dont know where the last year has gone   trickynic sorry you have not been well hope you were able to visit evan and alys tonight   hope everyone else is ok


----------



## kara76

hiya all

how is everyone?

pick enjoy your cruise and the bay of biscay! you will love your 4d scan, it really is amazing

hiya miriam, hows your princess?

i stayed up past midnight last night, such a rebel lol


----------



## ANDI68

Is there any room for a little gatecrasher in here?


----------



## kara76

damn right there is girl

woo hoo you did it


----------



## Queenie1

hope everyone is well on here.

andi that is fantastic news about time too. so chuffed for you.


----------



## Taffy Girl

OMG Andi!!!!!!!!! Woo hoo - I have goosebumps and leaky eyes!!!! What fan-bloody-tastic news    Am chuffed to beans for you


----------



## claire1

Andi congratulations on your   so pleased for you both.

How's everyone?  Hope your all OK on this horrible day.  We just ventured over to the shop as we'd run out of milk and it's like a winters day out there.  So glad I bought the rain cover for the car seat.

Well Elliot had been awake for over 6 hours today, he hasn't had a wink of sleep since he woke for his feed at 9am, and he's getting a little grumpy now (he's so much like me when he's really tired).


----------



## kara76

leaky eyes all round i think

claire isnt the weather crap, i had to go to the bank and have spent the rest of the day, cleaning and sorting the nursery as im no longer using changing unit so ive put tyler's soft toys on it. Tyler is spark out on her play mat so better take her upstairs lol so so cut. hows you? better now your not bf?

taffy hiya matey, hows lovely morgan?


----------



## claire1

I don't have to worry about finding time to express anymore.  As Elliot never really went to the breast he just didn't know what to do and just got really frustrated, because he was hungry.  I would have really liked to have probally breastfed him, but it just wasn't meant to be.  I'm better this week, I had the baby blues quite bad last week.

I should do some housework, now that Elliot has just dropped off to sleep finally.  He was so funny, everytime I tried to get him to go to sleep, he just laughed at me.  He's developing his personality now, and is better since we swapped his formula (thanks Jule for the advice), much less grumpy.  Maybe I'll have a cuppa first.


----------



## kara76

yeah a cuppa first for sure. im glad elliot is happier now on formula, i think formulas are so good now anyway. its great when they start to turn into little people, tyler laughs at alsorts now and omg i love hearing her laugh, its so so cute.
sorry to hear you have had the baby blues, i was so lucky and had none of that


----------



## PixTrix

Woohoo andi that is such great news. Huge congrats )))))))))))))))))


----------



## Taffy Girl

Morgan is great thanks - currently crashed out on the living room floor rolled up in his play mat hugging his new best friend Iggle Piggle. Its a talking/singing one that my friend gave him and he just loves it. 

I, on the other hand, am feeling like an old wreck    - I think I may have a water/kidney infection again as I am in agony with my back - I can't straighten up with the pain and have had to crawl around on my hands and knees this afternoon but have now taken to the sofa, where I plan to veg till hubby gets home. Just hoping Morgan will have a nice long sleep as I struggled to do anything with him earlier. I was at the drs this morning for my flu jab and asthma review but the nurse wasnt able to do anything as she was running so late and then they didnt have any more appointments today - makes me so cross. I seem to get this every month around the time of my period since having Morgan. Good job hes worth it!

Hope everyone else is ok.


----------



## kara76

oh hun you poor thing, hope you get to see a gp soon

afm just call me the domestic goddess, im cooking apple crumble after buying some apples of a young lad that knocked on the door, i think luke will be in shock! talking about baby brain, i text a mate yesterday and said' can you milk up some milk' opps lol


----------



## drownedgirl

Just stalking Andi.. I guess seeing you post here everything is going OK and you've decided to officially join the pg boards! Congratulations and I'm so happy for you.
x


----------



## ANDI68

drownedgirl said:


> Just stalking Andi.. I guess seeing you post here everything is going OK and you've decided to officially join the pg boards! Congratulations and I'm so happy for you.
> x


I've messaged you, thanks for the inbox tip off 

Thanks for all the lovely messages ladies, I am still very much in disbelief and shock. When does it sink in?

I'm not sure where you all are so please bear with me as I've haven't been following for a wee while.


----------



## kara76

ummm Tyler is 21 weeks and it still hasnt sank in lol.


----------



## claire1

Yeah I agree Elliot is 6 weeks on Sunday and it still hasn't sunk in.  Congrats again Andi.

Taffy hope you feel better soon.  Give out of hours a ring after 6:30, they can give you some antibiotics, if you cant manage till next week.

Washing done & drying, dishes washed, baby fed and sleeping (hopefully longer than 20 mins).  New pics in fames and on the wall.  Think I deserve a rest now.


----------



## popsi

Andi... you know how happy I am for you honey xxxx

Thats every single one of us in the meets that I have attended now have their family or are pregnant . how fab ! xx

Much love to you all, sorry no more personals, as its almost storytime and bed in our house (for princess not me of course LOL !) xx


----------



## Jule

Andi i am absolutely delighted for you congratulations


----------



## mimi41

Andi i am soooo very happy for you, you never gave up hun.  Well done to you and dh


----------



## ebonie

hello everyone hope ur all ok xxx   

Just wanted to say a massive congratulations to andi u know how please i am for u xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kara76

morning all

how is everyone?


----------



## SarahJaneH

Hi all

Congratulations Andi, what wonderful news!

Taffy, that sounds nasty, hope you are feeling better soon   

Glad Elliott is doing well and better on the new formula Claire

Nic, sorry you have had a tough week, hope you are feeling better and can see Alys and Evan again. Sounds like they are doing really well.

Good to hear from you Pick, glad you are feeling ok and a mini cruise sounds just the job

Hope you are ok Ffydd

Hello Kara, Mimi, Ebonie, Ravan, Miriam, Cath, Popsi, Jule and Pix, hope everyone has a good weekend


----------



## ANDI68

Thanks again girls,

I am so overwhelmed by everyone's reaction to our news, I think we have shocked the nation and brought a tear or two to a few eyes   .  I know I have chosen to be distant at times during my cycles, but I found that was my way of coping with it as each cycle got harder and harder.

I'm praying this is the end of our long jouney and the start of wonderful new one.

Thank you girls ... I am hoping to be needing some advise from all you mummies soon. 


Andrea x


----------



## kara76

hey hun we will all be here for you

anyone know when first tooth should come? tyler is chomping madly and i can see teeth in her gums. the teething powder seems to work


----------



## spooks

OMG!!!! ANDI, FAB NEWS     SO HAPPY TO SEE YOU HERE   

SORRY NO MORE PERSONALS BUT i HAVE TO GO TO BED! i'M FEELING SO VERY TIRED AL LTHE TIME AND SO VERY, VERY SICK BUT LOVING EVERY MINUTE OF IT   

Claire - hope the baby blues get less and less for you   well done for expressing for as long as you did,and I'm sure Elliot will continue to thrive   and you can have a tiny bit more time to relax  

Nic glad to hear the twins are doing well, sorry you've been unwell    

love to everyone    and sorry for lack of personals but I am thinking of you all


----------



## kara76

spooks shame on you with nopersonalls lol

fancy being all tired and sick lol bet your loving it.

my little beauty is iin bed after being to a party and loving it, such a happy little girl. swimming then a christening tomorrow


----------



## claire1

Kara doesn't Tyler have a busy social life   

My little one on the other hand wont go to sleep again.  I think he may a a bit of a clod coming, I suppose expected as Rob had it last week. 

Spooks hope you feel better soon.

Hi to everyone else


----------



## Jule

Hi everyone.claire glad elliot is better on the different milk.its always worth a try.
Nic the twins look gorgous and sound like they r doing really well.
Kara teething can happen anytime from birth no set time all babies r different.on the occasion babies r born with teeth.hopefully not much longer tho and a tooth will be thru.
Mimi,sarah,spooks,andi and everyone else (sorry can't think just a little tired) hello


----------



## jk1

Andi...congratulations amazing news.....gives us all hope hun xxxx


----------



## trickynic

Congratulations Andi - that's fantastic news!   


Hope you are feeling better Taffy   


Well this has been a bit of a hell of a week but I can see the light at the end of the tunnel. I never really considered that I might get post-natal depression so wouldn't really admit it to myself or anyone else, however it got so bad this week that it really started to affect my physical health and for 3 days I didn't even visit my babies! Looking back now i can't believe that it got so out of control but then I didn't really tell anyone how I was feeling. It took one of the senior nursery nurses at the NICU to recognise what was going on and give me a good talking to. I'm so glad she did because I immediately started feeling physically better. I've also decided to stop expressing milk (a decision I have agonised over!) and have to say that it was the best decision I could have made. The babies are thriving and putting on weight. Alys is now out of her incubator and in a cot next to Evan. She has just started bottle feeding too   . Evan is mostly bottle fed with the occasional tube feed if he's too sleepy. He should be home in a few days.  I also drove for the first time today - yay! It's great to start getting some independence back.


----------



## Jule

Nic sounds like you have had a really hard time.glad u r feeling better now.post natal depression can be so hard.don't beat yourself up about stopping expressing you must do what is best for you and the babies.obviously they are thriving and your health is better which is the most important.hope things keep improving for you from now on xx


----------



## mimi41

Nic i am so glad you are feeling better.  Remember you have had a major op on top of the worry of early babies that is enough for any one person to deal with.  You are doing a grand job and the twins look like they are thriving.  Expressing all the time must of been a nightmare i find it hard to express once in a day hun.  I am so glad Evan will be home this week, take care hun


----------



## Queenie1

nic so sorry you have not been well.   glad to hear you are feeling better. great news that evan will be home soon. look after yourself.

to all mums,babes, mum's to be and bumps hope you are all well thinking of you all xx


----------



## Ffydd

Hi all,


Congrats Andi, great news. 


Sorry, just a quick post, was in hospital again last night, idiot I am I tripped and fell straight on my bump, was hysterical and felt so guilty and stupid, both of us have been thoroughly checked over though and we're both fine, can't wait for him to come out now if I never go to the day assessment unit again it would be too soon. 


Also, he has finally decided to engage and head for the exit so hopefully I won't have too long to wait. Think I better not stray too far from the sofa, I'm not safe on my feet.


x


----------



## kara76

oh ffydd thats must have been scary, thank god your both ok and great news that bubs is engaged, wont be long i hope

nic try not to be too hard on yourself, you have and are going through something lifechanging and its not easy. i take my hat off to you for expressing for so long as its so hard, i personally hate expressing and rarely do it as i dont get much!! take it easy when you can and horray for the good nurse

hiya everyone else, just popping on quick been a busy day.took tyler swimming and then she managed to sleep through all oof a mates babies christening


----------



## Taffy Girl

Just a quick hello from me - I have knackered my lap top up (big stylie, not sure how!) and so am having to use my old, slow and temperemental pc. I am on the mend now after a pretty grim weekend thanks. Morgan is now 15lb and doing ok - still a bit slow with the old weaning but we are getting there   .

Nic - hope you are having a better week
Ffydd - hope you and bump are ok - take it easy - not long to go now
Andi - how is it up on cloud 9 - enjoy it - it will take a long time to sink in   
Kara - hope you are ok - hows the tooth now? hows madam coming along - hope her tooth comes soon
Mimi - hows things with you and Steffan? Hope you are both doing ok 
Claire pics of Elliot are lovely - hope you are both doing ok 
Sarah - hope you are ok 
Hello everyone else Ive missed - the little man is calling lol
x


----------



## kara76

hiya all

taffy glad your on the mend. weaning sounds hard work

tyler is now able to get her **** in the air when she is on her tum, god i hope she isnt an earlier crawler lol


----------



## kara76

morning ladies 

how is everyone?

im sat watching tyler rolling over to watch tv! omg look at my ticker! my girl is 5months old, where did that time go.

everyone seen the news about child benefit! i tell you what girls, its crazy that some people go out just to have kids to get a flat and benefits yet when people really want a family we get bugger all.


----------



## popsi

Kara...child benefit only for those paying higher tax bands... so over 40k a year for single salary ! .. so i am certainly not worried about it lol


----------



## kara76

im confused by it all

so if one person earns over 40k they will not get it?


----------



## Jule

yes Kara only need to worry if one of you earns £43000.  I know we wont need to worry when the time comes. It will only affect the high income earners.


----------



## popsi

yep jule is right Kara.. its if you pay the 40% tax band... I know i dont have to worry LOL !..if DH had that i would not need to worry about 20 quid a week !


----------



## kara76

no need for us to worry either phew, that 20quid a week makes a real diff to us and is gona really help me stay at home for a couple of years...well i hope


----------



## popsi

yes would make a difference to us to hun...but thankfully not gonna affect us, i go back to work in 11 weeks


----------



## kara76

oh boo popsi, are you going back full time?


----------



## popsi

yes I have to..at the moment they not letting anyone reduce hours.........there may be redundancies if the government decide if so i will then consider taking it.. we will see ....and plan to be off again in about a year anyway


----------



## kara76

its something to consider isnt it and being off in a year!!!wink wink lol i assume this is plans for number 2


----------



## popsi

well we really hope so anyway... think about starting again after next summer possibly x


----------



## kara76

is it just a case of matching next time?


----------



## popsi

no... whole procedure again honey, course, home study, approval, matching... but we have same social worker so a little easier x


----------



## kara76

crikey that seems madness!


----------



## popsi

i know.. but we just got to go with it !... will be worth it again hopefully hey xx


----------



## kara76

im sure it will be huni. 

i so so love being a mum


----------



## kara76

just ordered Annabel Karmel 100 first finger foods in prep for weaning, we are hoping to go down the baby led weaning route so no purees but we will see how it all goes. atm i just cant imagine it, its like a big next step. my hv gave me some lovely little weaning guides but because i wana do baby led the guides arent that good for us as it all revolves around puree, lumpy foods then finger foods! we in reality have a max of 4 weeks til we need to start , so 4 weeks to finish decorating the kitchen lol. i honestly cant believe how quick its gone and hold long i have been bf for given i had a really hard start.
we hope to take tyler to the fair at the weekend as she loves colours and lights oh and she is totally in love with the tv remote lol and gets quite vocal when she wants it lol


----------



## Taffy Girl

Kara You and Tyler are gonna have a lot of fun weaning      
Morgan is still not really loving food (except banana - he must be part monkey lol!) so we are gonna try a bit of BLW as he has started pushing/dribbling puree back out - but he will eat chunks of rusks and banana etc 

I have had a bit of a nightmare today. We had been to visit the nursery opposite where we live and provisionally put our names down/completed the booking form etc in May but as work have only just confirmed my days (Mon-Wed) I wasnt able to give definite days until recently. After 4 phone calls to them since the end of August they have finally said that they dont have any places until August 2011 - so after a mad panic and phoning all the half-decent nurseries in Newport without success - I am off to look at one of their other nurseries in St Mellons tomorrow. Will be a logistical nightmare - but hopefully we can get this sorted soon. Cant believe I will be back in work in 5 months.


----------



## kara76

oh no hun that sounds like a nightmare, have you considered getting someone to come to your house! i havent a clue how these things work lol. you off for another 5 months? did you take a whole year?

have you got the baby led weaning book? if not get it hun, it so makes sense and im sure morgan will enjoy it better if he is getting annoying with spoon feeding

lol at the part monkey

tyler has been laying on the floor watching baby signing, another thing i hope to do. she is now having a nap after a very active afternoon , rolling after a ball toy and rex lol


----------



## Jule

Wow popsi I can't believe u r going back to work iin 11 weeks time goes so quickly.to think u had princess before her 1st birthday.
Kara lots of work to do before weaning then.u r gonna be busy lol
Taffy that's a pain isn't it.which nursery have u chosen?is there not one near where u work?


----------



## Taffy Girl

Yes I took the full year and I had an extra month of unused holiday because he was early. I want to do nursery so he is mixing with other kiddies - mum will have him one day and nursery for 2 days. 
I did think about one near work but as I am in Bristol if I got stuck in work (which can often happen in my job!) there would be no-one nearby to collect him for me which could be more stressful - plus it would be a lot of time in the car for him. 
Its Acorns nurseries which are supposed to be really good - lots of friends have used and recommended - just the one near us seems a really popular location. The one I am looking at tomorrow is the same company - just 15 mins + in the opposite direction so if it looks ok we'll probably go with it.


----------



## kara76

i am a busy little bee jules lol

taffy its good that morgan will be mixing with other kids, thankfully we have 9 kiddies under the age of 2 just in our street so im hoping tyler will get her interaction that way for now at least 

my tv isnt working! how annoying


----------



## Jule

Fingers crossed there is room for morgan in the other nursery.I'm sure morgan will love being there.my nephews have gone to nursery and loved it.
Kara good luck with the diy


----------



## popsi

jule... I know i finished in January !! back full time in January .. but few days from 20th december due to christmas..gutted !! where did time go 

kara...good luck with the weaning, i find feeding is the most stressful times we have had, but getting there now !! x

taffy... our princess is going into a nursery too.. i think its good for them too, I am off to ours tomorrow to book our times and dates in for the next year and to get a few taster sessions sorted, good luck i hope you find one that suits you x


----------



## SarahJaneH

Hi everyone

I can't believe how quickly time is going, glad it is not just me! Hope Morgan can get into the nursery Taffy. I asked about the cost of nursery at our work today, flippin eck it's going to be expensive with two, need to do some sums as current plan is part time. Seems like waiting lists can be very long too. Still, there's lots to happen between now and a years time, better get my priorities in order and sort out what we need for the new arrivals before getting ahead of myself lol

Nic, sorry you've had such a tough time, good that the nurse spotted things and was able to help. I'm so pleased to hear that Evan will be home with you tomorrow, hopefully Alys will be with you soon too. 

Popsi, sounds like you have exciting plans - good luck!

Hope the DIY is going well Kara!


----------



## Queenie1

taffy good luck with finding a nursery.

kara hope the diy is going well

nic so pleased that evan is home with you tomorrow. won't be long and alys will as well. hope you are feeling better.

hope everyone is well. x


----------



## SarahJaneH

Hi ladies

Just a quick update, had my first growth scan today (with your favourite sonographer Kara). It seems I am cooking two big christmas puddings, both on the upper limit (97th percentile?), weighing 2lb 5  and 2lb 7oz at 26 + 3 weeks. No wonder I am knacked   . All seems ok with both, now lying transverse, the one on the bottom bunk has quite a lot of fluid so being scanned again in another couple of weeks. Could be an indicator of diabetes, but may be just because it is big. I have the yucky GTT next week so will find out then. Off to a twin parenting class tonight so a busy day. Oh, and I ordered the pushchair at last yay!

Hope everyone is ok x


----------



## kara76

sah crimbo puds indeed lol, thats an amazing weight , your carrying 2 just like a singleton woo hoo. you must have a lush bump awww , hope its not diabetes

hows everyone today?


----------



## spooks

kara


> my tv isnt working! how annoying


 anything to do with tylers love of the remote control - DH has banned baby spooks from having ours as she managed to mess up the programming - but I do let her have it when he's not around  
as for decorating your kitchen - it will be decorated in food soon enough so I wouldn't bother 

queenie - can see you've got a date for your lap soon    all the best

sarah - wow what a size for twins    get plenty of rest when you can

taffy - hope the nursery gets sorted  my return to work wasn't half as bad as I feared and loads of people have said the same - you seem to spend the last few weeks of mat leave worrying about it 

popsi - exciting times ahead - can't believe you'll have to go through the whole process again though  but certainly worth it I'm sure   

nic  

love to everyone else - off to bed now


----------



## kara76

oh spooks tyler has advanced to any tv remote now lol she is so funny and spotted the one at my parents today and made a bee line for it lol

spooks you still feeling sickie?

afm tyler is teething but managing surprisely well tbh and a little teething powder really helps, she is 100% due to pop a tooth out i thnk as she is chewing on her own lips aww, so hope she doesnt start biting my nips lol. we are off swimming again tomorrow, we go at least once a week and she loves it.


----------



## kara76

hiya all

how is everyone?

does anyone know if a lump appears on the gum before a tooth comes through?


----------



## Taffy Girl

All ok here ta - just between baby groups lol! 
Didnt notice that with morgan but he did teethe for a long time before tooth came through. 
He is a monster with the remote too!
Hello everyone else  
x


----------



## kara76

isnt it strange how they like remotes lol

i might pop to baby clinic later lol. this little lump is an the side and i also feel something sharp!! maybe she is gona be odd and have side teeth first lol


----------



## mimi41

Hi all

Kara i don't know if they get a lump.  I think steffans gum are moving cos he is dribbling terrible.

Taffy glad you sorted the childminding

Sarah well on track then hun.  Hope you don't have gd but always best to check

Hi everyone else

Had interview today needless to say i am useless and nerves got the best of me, o well all good experience


----------



## kara76

oh no shame you were nervous, you never know you could have done good
dribbling is such a pain

my little pudding is taking a nap, i found her in her cot earlier, on her front playing! she is growing up so so fast, can i slow time down please


----------



## kara76

well i have to say i am getting very tempted to give Tyler some food lol, i really wana go down the BLW route so im really trying to hold off lol


----------



## trickynic

Hi everyone - just a quick update. Evan came home from hospital yesterday! YAY! Slept all afternoon and evening and then decided to keep us up until 2.30am. I didn't sleep after that either as I kept jumping up everytime he made the slightest noise. I think our bedroom was too quiet and too dark for him having been used to the neo-natal ward. Hope tonight goes a little better. Alys is still doing well although it was really hard to leave her behind. She is on alternate bottle and tube feeds and now weighs 3lb 5oz!! We hope she'll be home in 2 weeks. We are having to take turns visiting her in hospital now as one of us has to stay behind with Evan.


Well I best get back to staring at my boy's face (I think that's all I 've done today!). Hope everyone else is well xx


----------



## kara76

Nic great news that Evan is home, i am sure Alys is gona be back soon. must be hard leaving her but she must be getting excellent care. 
as for night feeding ummm that might well go on for a good while yet, welcome to the world of not sleeping for longer than a few hours at a time lol. im spoilt really as Tyler is good

aww my girl is fast asleep, she has only napped twice today so i think this is her third nap and she will be awake in around 45mins for a couple of hours


----------



## Jule

Great news nic that evan is home so pleased for you.  Hope that 2 weeks will fly for you and then Alys will be home.


----------



## Sam76

Nic - don't blame you for spending all day staring at your handsome boy's little face - soon you'll be staring at your gorgeous girl at home too   x


----------



## mimi41

Congrats Nic, i still have sleepless nights hun.


----------



## Queenie1

congrats nic on evan being home. how did last night go. won't be long now and alys will be home as well.

kara how is tylers gum, what was said about the lump.

well done mimi on doing an interview. they will account for nerves.

hi to all x


----------



## miriam7

nic hope evan is settling in well and you manage to get a few hours sleep ..hows alys doing? andi soo good to see you posting in here ..congrats   hows steffan mimi ..what does he weigh now? ffydd how are you doing you could go anytime now ...its so exiting! sarah sounds like your twins are doing fine bet you are growing real quick now   kara im sure front teeth gotta come first ..but you never know! hi everyone else im real crap at posting lately dont know where the times going..maia is a little monster if i turn my back for 5 secs shes climbing or doing something she shouldnt shes got no fear! shes learning to say a few random words mum, dad, woof, gone,shut door and down which she learnt when we were in caravan in tenby where i kept having to tell her to get down of settees she said it back to me


----------



## kara76

omgwhat a horrid night im having, Tyler is teething bad, green poos and lots of them, im worried she isnt geting enough fluids, i was laying in bed watching her and she seemed so quiet and i just felt something wasnt right so got her up and omg she has just pooped big time and is chomping on her dummy thankfully smiling but she isnt weeing much or itjust seems like that due to alot of nappy changes. think im gona stay up and get to see gp tomorrow as im not happy and for the first time since becoming a mum i am freaked out by it and no way can i sleep! im glad tyler doesnt seem in pain atm at least.


----------



## Taffy Girl

Morgan had really upset bum (and bad nappy rash which he has never had) and was quite wheezy/coughing when he was teething and just before the tooth came through so I hope thats what this is - hope you can get to see dr soon big hugs to you both xxxx


----------



## Jule

Sounds like teething kara.babies can sometimes have diarrhoea when teething its common.although worth seeing gp for piece of mind.the poos we advise are a concern are black,red or white.hope you get an appt early x


----------



## kara76

thanks girls

i have well tyler has an appointment at 11am, poos arent a concern to them but the rapid breathing needs to be checked she said and the fact she was abdomen breathing! she is pooping straight after a feed and isnt her usually happy little soul, i did manage to drop off at 7am til 815 with tyler and rex laying on me


----------



## kara76

pooing after every damn feed!aww my poor girl

i better go, update you later


----------



## kara76

been to out of hours doc who i have to say was excellent yet did tell me i should have gone in last night when tylers breathing was odd, i said i wasnt sure if i was being paranoid yet felt something wasnt right and she said never to feel like that and to trust in my maternal instinct. she checked tyler eyes, ears,throat, heart beat, breathing, chest and body and all is well so she thinks its a virus, she cant say what the breathing was and if it happens again to go straight in yet it could be nothing at all and just one of those things!!

the doc has twins via fertility tx and then 4 naturally concieved children!! wow wee

Tyler does seem a little perkier now yet is still pooing after every feed but normal colour has resumed

how is everyone else?


----------



## Jule

Aah kara bless tyler but at least she has had the once over with the dr so that's piece of mind.hope she starts to get better xx


----------



## kara76

thanks jule

hiya all
how are you?

well Tyler is improving yet ive been told there is a nasty 24 hour virus going round and it put my mil man friend in hospital so poor tyler must have felt really poorly. she is feeding alot more and still pooing alot but is happier. i have just put a pair of jeans on i havent worn for years yay yay, ive made a apple crumble and we are off to the market later


----------



## Queenie1

glad to hear that tyler is improving and that the doc checked her over. yum apple crumble sounds lovely.


----------



## SarahJaneH

Ah poor Tyler, glad to hear she is improving Kara.

Congrats Nic on Evan being home, hope the next couple of weeks go quickly and you will all be together at home   

Sounds like Maia is keeping you on your toes Miriam!

Hope everyone is good and enjoying the weekend. 

My niece was born on Wed at 38 weeks and was transferred to Cardiff for an op on her food pipe which hadn't formed quite right and her lungs were affected. She had it yesterday and all went really well so we are all very relieved. She's going to be in NICU for a few days, then hopefully into SCBU and home in a couple of weeks. Nic, we might be bringing DH's parents down soon so they can go and see her, if we do will text you and maybe we can grab a cuppa if you are at the hospital that day.


----------



## kara76

oh queenie my crumble is very good lol

sarah congratulation on becoming an auntie and i am pleased that the op went well, that must have been worrying for you all. how are you feeling?


----------



## SarahJaneH

Thanks Kara! I'm good thanks, trying to take things easy when I can. Had a bit of a moment yesterday, dh was away on a stag do and I fell over in the garden while on my own - bloody dog and cat were fighting and turned quickly to go and split them up and went flying. Managed not to squash the xmas puds but scuffed my hands and knees in the gravel, owwww. I was fine but sat on the floor crying for ages, what a ninnie!  

crumble sounds yummy, I am trying to avoid sweet stuff at the mo just in case I do have GD so have an extra portion for me!


----------



## claire1

Ladies I have a question.  Auntie Flo has arrived, and I was wondering if I can use tampons rather than pads as I really don't like using them.  

Kara glad Tyler is feeling a little better.

Sarah hope your OK after your fall, it does shake you up.

Nic congrats on having Evan home, wont be long till your all together again.

Hope everyone else is OK

Sorry it's a short one not too good today.


----------



## ANDI68

Hi Ladies,

I hope you're all well on this lovely Sunday, at last a nice day this weekend.

I have a question if anyone would like to give me their 2 penneth about this year's combined flu jab.  GP offered me the jab when I went to see her about my pg.  I had heard it on the news that morning that this year's flu jab will be a combined one .. the winter flu and swine flu and all pregnant women would be offered it.  My immediate thought was OH NO!

This jab is just as new as last winter's jab surely, if they have combined it. 

Would appreciate any comments and opinions. 

Andi xx


----------



## SarahJaneH

Hi Claire - sorry not too sure what to suggest, I guess it's ok to use tampons now but maybe worth asking.

Andi, how are you doing? I have been offered the flu jab but decided not to take it, my GP sent a form to send back if you are declining, which I haven't done yet! This time of year, I am prone to coming down with something due to loads of students with their germs from all over the place starting back, but just decided I didn't want to take anything, it's a difficult one and down to individual choice....OMG I have just read your signature, congratulations! Fingers crossed for your next scan, hope the spotting has stopped xx


----------



## PixTrix

Aw poor Tyler Kara, I'm glad theres been some improvement.

Glad your nieces op went well Sarah. How are you, getting closer now.

How are you Fydd any time soon for you now.

Aw glad Evan is home Nic, hope alys joins her family soon

How is Steffan Michelle, you are both ok

Hope you and your little man are doing well claire

Well Andi how does it feel being in the pregnancy and parenting club, so fab. hope you are feeling well

Sorry to anyone I've missed out a big hello to all


----------



## kara76

claire they advise to use pads for the first af hun, sorry i know they are minging. i was told not even to use a mooncup! i havent had af though

sarah you poor girl you probably scared yourself

pix thanks for the card hun

andi welcome to the board hun. ok the jabs umm i chose not to have the swine flu jab (not combined at the time) due to content of mercury, now i dont know if this has changed it could have and i know that there were 2 diff swine flu jabs and one was thought to be safer! i did alot of research before deciding not to have it, the way i personal looked at it was if i caught swine flu the risks involved were through no fault of my own yet if i had the jab and something happened i would have blamed myself! that is just my personal view and everyone is different. if you are gona have it i dont think they advise having it before 12 weeks

afm had a lovely day but tyler is still pooping green bless her yet seems happy


----------



## Queenie1

andi omg just saw your signature. two sac's how fabulous congratulations. hope the spotting easies

glad tyler is happier today. yuck to green poo

claire hope you and elliot are well

taffy hi hun hope you and morgan are well

sarah hope you are ok after your fall i bet if frightened you. congrats on becoming an aunty hope little one is doing ok now

as to the jabs i think it is a hard decision. 2 collegues of mine both had the swine flu jabs whilst pregnant. both babies are fine. 

hi to everyone.


----------



## SarahJaneH

I'm ok thanks girls, definitely just gave myself a fright more than anything else. Niece is doing very well thanks -apparently they have four rooms with different levels of care that they move through as they improve and she's gone from the 1st to the 2nd already so things looking v good

Ooh green poo now there's something to look forward to, glad tyler is happier


----------



## Ffydd

Hi all,


Sorry I'm been missing in action. Getting really tired now because I just can't sleep at all. 


Sorry Tyler's been ill Kara, that sounds scary, glad she's improving though and nice to hear about a good doctor!!


Andi, two sacks!!! So happy for you. Two friends I know who've had the flu jab both got really ill afterwards (they weren't pregnant though), not sure what I would have done if offered it. 


Sarah, sorry to hear about your fall, when I fell, they said in a hospital that it happens all the time and the babies are really well protected, scary though, I hope you're ok now, congrats on the birth of your niece. 


Hope everyone else is well, haven't read back too far. 


As for me, no news. I'm due today, bump looks like it's dropped though which must be good. Any advice, I just want to see him now and lots of friends due around the same time and they've all had their early.


----------



## kara76

ffydd i hope baby ffydd decides to come soon, how long over due will they allow you? btw dont try eating pineapple all it did for me was give me a sore tongue....have some sexy time though lol

afm well poor tyler is pooping after every feed and i mean straight after, i have called my hopeless hv for advice, thankfully my girl is a happy little thing.


----------



## Jule

Ffydd hope its not much longer for you.relax and make the most before the baby comes.

Sarah hope u r ok?what a shock falling over.glad u r feeling ok.great news on becoming an auntie.

Kara do u think tyler still has her virus?prob not too much to worry about though if she is still feeding and normal self.

Claire I agree with kara pads for thr 1st bleed unfortunately!

Andi how very exciting 2 little sacs so very pleased for you.not lng and u will have your due date 

Hi to spooks,miriam,ravan,mimi and everyome else that I may have missed


----------



## kara76

tbh jule i dont know but if i were ****ting that often i would be concerned! could it be teething?


----------



## Jule

Yes could still be teething.its very common loose poo.is she her normal self and feeding normally?


----------



## kara76

she is feeding normally yet its latch on , latch off poo yeap that quick. she seems a little quieter and a little sleepier but still smiling yet is chomping of everything and trying to kill poor teddy with her gums!


----------



## kara76

also has runny nose and sore and sticky eyes as always!!!


----------



## kara76

well hv didnt return my call so i called the gp's and they think that maybe no hv were on today, well maybe the answer phone should have said this!! anyway gp is giving me a call in a bit to have a chat!


----------



## claire1

Girls do you think it's too early for Elliot to be teething?  His gums are red, hot and swollen and you can see a couple of white buds on his gums.  He's also a little grumpier than normal, yes that can happen.  I would ring and ask my hv, but I haven't really clicked with her.  She just keeps talking about her workload etc, as she's based in the same practice as me.  I find that she doesn't listen to what I have to say.  I've had more support and advice of Julia (thank you hun), could complain and ask for a different one, but feel awkward because I'll bump into her when I go back to work.

Kara I had that problem with my hv 2 weeks ago, Elliot was constipated and I wanted advise, left a message and didn't get a reply.  In the end I spoke to my friend who's a GP.  Hope everything settles with Tyler soon.

Ffydd I had a really spicy curry, sex and 2 days later Elliot arrived.  Hope you don't have to much longer to wait to meet your little one.

Jule great news on pupo.  Elliot is available for cwtches on Sat, if you want.  Hopefully he wont be sick on you this time.

Hope everyone else is OK


----------



## Jule

Ooh cwtches will be lovely as long as he doesnt vomit    Im sure he is teething, babies can teeth from day one so its prob that.  Is he dribbling?  Try ashton and parsons powders-they are very good.

Kara good luck with the GP let me know how you get on


----------



## kara76

claire yeah Elliot could very well be teething, the teeth move alot in the gums to start with, Tyler was teething early but no teeth still, im the same and still dont get along with my hv she tends to not answer any question and like you julia has been more help thanks huni, yeah teething powders are fab

well gp wanted to see pudding and checked her over and says she is ok and probably gastroestias(spelling!) so taken a stool sample tomorrow, he said breast milk is best of all yet did give me a script if she does stop feeding aswell, also he suggested watering down the last feed which is formula or if my milk supply is up to it bf her as sometimes babies can get temp lactose intolerance and formula contains cows milk!!! he was very very good,, thankfully pudding is a happy little darling


----------



## mimi41

Andi wow 2 sacs woohoo. has the spotting stopped

Hi to everyone else


----------



## claire1

Julia I'll bring a towell this time.  We have the powders, I gave him one today and it settled him within minutes.  Yeah he's dribbling, chewing his dummy and his fist.

Oh poor Tyler, hope she's better soon


----------



## claire1

Girls I'm leaving Elliot for the first time on Thursday night.  Rob's taking me out for my birthday, and tips for staying same whilst out.  My mil is babysitting, think I'd feel a bit easier if my mum was having him.


----------



## kara76

do you mean sane?


----------



## mimi41

Claire try to enjoy the break.  your mil will do fine i'm sure


----------



## Jule

Try and enjoy the night its important to have a night out just the 2 of you


----------



## kara76

claire enjoy it and if you feel like it just call. ive only left tyler once and im not sure than has been a wise choice as only mummy will do! i am leaving her again on the 30th with my mum as we are doing drifting and even if both cars are running if should be too cold unless its like this yet my mum has booked day off and is really looking forward to it! i just hope that if we have started weaning she sticks to what i want well for now at least, yesterday she gave tyler a tiny but of custard on a spoon and i told her off as i want to do BLW once she is on solids tyler can then have treats with nanny and bampi! bless my mum she is funny and cant wait til tyler is on food so old school


----------



## claire1

Yes Kara I meant sane.  I have baby brain, I really need to spend some time with adults.  It's just been me and Elliot for the last 4 days, and the conversation hasn't been too intellectual


----------



## Jule

Ooh kara that's mothers for you!bet u weren't happy u want to be the 1st person to wean tyler.were u annoyed with her


----------



## Sam76

Morning everyone

Feel like I'm in limbo a bit, feel like it's too early to be posting here (6w1d) and so afraid that I will jinx things (although deep down I know that what I type here won't really affect any outcomes) so may not post much over the next few weeks but thought I'd better put a quick update somewhere   

Had some brown spotting on Saturday and cramps through Satruday night. DH called out of hours number and they told me to go down to EPAU at the Heath. Doctor there was lovely, they took blood sample and did an internal examination. She confirmed that my cervix was closed so I wasn't miscarrying but could see brownish mucus around cervix so took a swab of cervix to check for an infection. She said to call clinic yesterday morning to arrange to go in for a scan. To cut a long story short, went in yesterday and Arianna confirmed that hcg was now over 33,000   she said that she'd do a scan even though wasn't expecting to see much. There were two gestational sacs... and amazingly two tiny pulsing fetal heart beats. I was in tears and DH wasn't far off either.I experienced so many emotions - relief, delight and the most overwhelming sense of happiness - but I'm so aware that this is so very, very early. Jodie told me to take it easy so am having 3 days off to rest up. Spotting has almost stopped now   it doesn't come back. We've got another scan a week Thursday so not too long to wait. Hope with all my heart that things keep going well.  

xx


----------



## Jule

ooh sam good luck hopefully it will    you get nice healthy heart beats next week.Good news though that the bleeding has nearly stopped.  make sure you have your feet up, i have and im just posting and watching tv to keep myself occupied.


----------



## claire1

Sam I'm so pleased for you.  I felt like you about posting on here, we're here for you when you feel ready to post here.  I'm glad the spotting is stopping.  It's so emotional when you see the heartbeat at first, I bet you still cant believe it.  I still can't and I'm looking at him sleeping in his rocker   .  You'll see a difference in them at next scan, it amazed me how much he'd grown at each scan.

Kara how's Tyler this morning?

Ffydd any news?

Hope everyone else is OK


----------



## SarahJaneH

Welcome Sam, great to see you here! You know I am made up for you and will be keeping everything crossed for your scan next week. It does feel strange posting news in here at first for sure. Hope you are feeling ok, glad you have a few days off to rest x

Claire, have a good night out on Thursday, will do you both good to have some time to yourselves.

Ffydd hope you are ok.

Mimi, how are you and Steffan?

Kara, hope Tyler is feeling better.

I am having a quiet day after a mega busy work day yesterday. It's more of a struggle at work and with driving but thankfully its quite flexible so I can have a rest inbetween busy times. My office is up 3 flights of stairs with no lift, I sound like darth vader when I get to the top! I'll be pleased to get the next month out of the way then hopefully at home most of the time. GTT on Thursday, not looking forward to that, I'm not good when I've had no food lol.


----------



## Queenie1

just a quick post to say congrats sam on the two sac's so thrilled for you. make sure you rest up


----------



## trickynic

Oh wow Sam! Take it easy now girl! 

Sarah - hope you are ok now after your fall. Let me know when you are in Cardiff and hopefully we can meet up.

Quick update from me - Evan has been home 5 nights now and I think I've slept for one of them! I can't believe how noisy babies are even when they are asleep! We're lucky in that he is already in a great routine of 4 hourly feeds but he's now started demanding more milk at night time so we're just giving him what he wants. I'm still suffering with PND but am starting to see the light at the end of the tunnel. Alys is piling on the pounds and now weighs 3lb10oz. The nurse hinted that she may be out of hospital as early as next Monday following her hearing test (offered to all prem babies under a certain weight). The thought of her coming home terrifies me at the moment but it will make things a lot easier not having to go back and forth to the hospital every day.

Here's a photo of my beauties!


----------



## Sam76

Oh Nic they're gorgeous! So good to hear that Alys is gaining weight and that you're starting to feel better. 

huge hugs from me to you all  xxx


----------



## ANDI68

Aww Nic what a wonderful pic.

Hope Tyler is improving Kara.

Sarah, hope you're okay after falling   

Sam, great news on your two sacs, stay   .  I feel the same as you about posting in here.  At first I wanted to shout it from the roof tops as it's been such a long time coming now I feel I need to get to my 7w scan (8 long days to go) ... if that makes sense.  I would love to have reassurance every day that things are going well and the further away I get from the latest blood test or scan the more anxious I become. 

It was the second bleed for me as I spotted 2 days before OTD.  I have stopped spotting now but sometimes get traces of mucky mucus, which I have done since the first bleed. Cramps are still ongoing but not as bad as the other night that prompted me to go for the scan.  Clinic were happy that there was no bleeding in my uterus and all was as it should be for where I was at, 2 sacs and 2 yolk sacs.  Praying we can move forward together Sam .. how lovely would that be after having transfer the same day.

Hi to everyone else, hope all is well x


----------



## kara76

sam yay hun congratultions girl and know we are all here for you. you must be elevated, so pleased for you....seems this thread is gona be bust with twins

for you knew ladies to the board now is a time when you will feel anxious and maybe a little alone with your worries so please get help and support from eachother and always know us ladies that have been there will help if we can

will postr more later, been a nuts day so must start my wife duties on cooking lol


----------



## PixTrix

o wow what a beautiful pic nic,little treasures

Sam and Andi must be a very worrying time for you, a mix of emotions nerves and excitement. 

You've made me giggle with your 'wife duties' Kara lol Hope Tyler is better. Can imagine that your nuts day has stressed you out


----------



## Jule

Nic the tiwns are gorgeous.  Hope Alys is home early next week for you.  Im sure things will settle a little more for you then and you can get into a routine without having to go to the hospital aswell.

Sam and Andi great that you are exactly at the same stage thats great you can support each other.

Shame Kara you have had to cook dinner dh has just done mine for me.  Im making the most as this wont last forever


----------



## kara76

nic they are lush hun you must be proud, feeding every 4 hours is great hunni and im sure you will feel ok once Alys is home, its gona be hard but you will get into your our little routine , try and rest when you can

sarah hope the GD goes ok 

hiya everyone else

well my day was weird, vicar cancelled christening as he forgot it was remembrance day talk about stress rearranging stuff!!tyler slept from 1115pm til 540am at which time af arrived boo hoss boo. went shopping and have tyler a beautiful christening dress i love it so so much its so cute. she is deffo on the mend and is also making new noises today which are so funny


----------



## kara76

i also brought Tyler's first crimbo present today yay yay

http://www.toysrus.co.uk/Toys-R-Us/Learning/Electronic-Learning/LeapFrog-My-Puppy-Pal-Scout(0010449)


----------



## PixTrix

what a day Kara! Aw I bet Tylers christening dress is beautiful. Well done on starting christmas shopping. I got that for my niece last year, its great. By the way check out boots online for 3 for 2 in the christmas department. Free delivery whe you spend a certain amout and you get extra points codes before christmas which can mean an extra £10 plus towards getting nappies etc instore or in my case I spoil myself rotten. I have treated myself to loads over the years and almost at £400 on card again now which I keep telling myself that will spend when have a baby!


----------



## claire1

Kara mum's got that for Elliot for Christmas too.  We're thinking about getting him a jumperoo, but are a bit cautious as fisher price have recalled loads of their stuff, due to safety issues. 

Hope everyone is OK


----------



## kara76

morning all

omg tyler has had me worried with being ill  but yesterday she wouldnt feed and wasnt getting wet so i called hv and jule lol and then bumped into the hv outside the chemist who said to see gp so i did and he said she was on the edge of dyhration so i was so worried and he said to express and feed so i know what she is getting, i hate expressing and dont get much so i bf and gave tyler the oz and half i managed to get and 5oz of formula and then cried and cried thinking my milk was drying up or tyler didnt want mummy milk anymore and by the time luke called i was in a state so we chatted and of course we had to do what was best for tyler. yet she then bf fine and had her normal night rime bottle , bf in the night and this morning! i have read af can affect milk taste and make babies fussy! my af is now almost stopped, todayis day 3, yesterday was heavy and now its next to nothing and i have to say i was expecting alot more for first af after having a baby.
im off to baby clinic later for weigh in and a chat and once tyler is better im gona start weaning
anyway enough about me

hows everyone?


----------



## Ffydd

Hi all,


Nic, your twins are beautiful, hope you feel better soon.   


Kara, I hope Tyler feels better soon, bless her. 


Love to everyone else. 


Afm - no news yet, feeling really fed up, but have a date for an induction for a week today so the end is in sight. Had a sweep today too, has that worked for anyone? x


----------



## SarahJaneH

Hi all

Kara, sorry that Tyler is still not well, sounds like you had a worrying day yesterday - I hope she is improving today. Hope baby clinic went ok.

Nic, lovely pic of the babybells, they are adorable. Hope Alys is continuing to improve and will be home with you soon. Will let you know if I come to Cardiff, it might be I can't now as looks like dh is going to take his folks next week when I have work but we'll see.

Sam and Andi, thinking of you both - hope things have calmed down for you and good luck for next scan. Sam have a fab day at the wedding tomorrow.

Ffydd, bet you are fed up now. Hope the sweep gets you started, it worked for a friend of mine. Not long to wait now hun.

Pickwick, how are you getting on?

Mimi, Claire, Ravan, Miriam, Ebonie, Taffy, hope you are all well

Had the GTT today, it wasn't as bad as I thought, the worst thing was sitting on uncomfy hospital waiting area seats for over 2 hours, I would have been more comfortable lying on the floor! They did a whole load of bloods too for other things.Hi all

Kara, sorry that Tyler is still not well, sounds like you had a worrying day yesterday - I hope she is improving today. Hope baby clinic went ok.

Nic, lovely pic of the babybells, they are adorable. Hope Alys is continuing to improve and will be home with you soon. Will let you know if I come to Cardiff, it might be I can't now as looks like dh is going to take his folks next week when I have work but we'll see.

Sam and Andi, thinking of you both - hope things have calmed down for you and good luck for next scan. Sam have a fab day at the wedding tomorrow.

Ffydd, hope you are ok, thinking of you

Pickwick, how are you getting on?

Mimi, Claire, Ravan, Miriam, Ebonie, Taffy, hope you are all well

Had the GTT today, it wasn't as bad as I thought, the worst thing was sitting on uncomfy hospital waiting area seats for over 2 hours, I would have been more comfortable lying on the floor! Hopefully they didn't pick anything up, they did a whole load of bloods too for other things. Haven't put on any weight for about 8 weeks now, but am definitely getting bigger. I think everything I eat is just bypassing me!


----------



## kara76

ffydd hope the sweep works, i had 2 and the second caused a show. if a sweep is gona work it does within 24 hours so fingers crossed for you

sarah glad the test went ok, shame the seats are uncomfy.

afm baby clinic went well, tyler has gained weight and is now 14lbs 12 1/2 oz so thats good considering whe has been ill, teething bad today and getting cross with her gums. i have a weaning plan and gona do a little BLW and some puree, ive cooked up some delights tonight and will start soon i think with some porriage


----------



## Taffy Girl

Kara - weaning is fun  but very very messy lol. I wanted to try BLW but panicked with the gagging thing and felt happier with purees. 
We are doing a bit of both now and this week feels like we are making some progress (8 weeks in lol!) Dont go too mad making stuff until you know Tyler is going to like it Morgan prefers the instant powdered crap stuff than all my beautiful Annabel Karmel meals lol

Ffydd - hope the sweep does the trick and that you are meeting your little one very soon.

Nic - hope you are doing ok. Pics are lovely. Must be tricky juggling between home and hospital. Hope little Alys is able to come home soon.

Mimi - hows things with you and the gorgeous Steffan - cant wait to see him again - I just know he is gonna be bigger than Morgan lol

Claire hope you had a good night out - its difficult leaving them for the first time .... and I'm not sure it gets easier!!! 
I (or rather Morgan!) can highly recommend the jumperoo - definitely his favourite thing. Yesterday afternoon he was very tired and grizzly - but we put him in there and he bounced for about half an hour laughing and grinning. I think they should do adult ones - would be great for beating the blues lol

Sarah - fingers crossed your results are good

Sam and Andi - hope you are both doing ok (still on cloud 9). I hope the time till your scans passes quickly for you x

Ebonie, Ravan, Miriam, Cath - hope all is well with you and your little ones

Pix - hope and  you get to use those Boots points very soon

Sorry if I've missed anyone - but it is so lovely that this is such a busy (and getting busier!) thread

x


----------



## kara76

morning all

taffy thanks for the words of support huni, i have cooked up a couple of things just cause i didnt think we would use it so its in the freezer ready.

WEANING HAS BEGAN tyler is deffo ready after eating a whole table spoon of porriage mixed with water and she loved it and was grabbing at the spoon, smiling and blowing bubbles. im off to tescos to get some more as i only have a sample pack. last night i managed to hand express milk for the purees i made yet a did add a little water too.

right i better dash, busy busy day

PS im up for an adult jumperoo lol, i get tylers soon just need to meet my friend half way between here and bath!


----------



## pickwick

Hi Ladies

Ffydd I hope the sweep works for you and that you don't have to wait much longer to meet your little miracle.

Kara I am sorry to hear Tyler has been poorly - glad she is on the mend now.  I bought one of those learning Scout dogs for my cousins little boy for Christmas.

Sarah I am doing really well, how are you?

AFM, had 4d scan last Saturday and we are expecting a little girl.  The scan wasn't very successful because she wouldn't move to be photographed and kept hiding in the placenta so they have rebooked us but can't guarantee that she will be more forthcoming next time.  We are just pleased that our little girl is well so not to concerned if the nexy one isn't successful it will just be nice to see her again.

Have a good weekend everyone, I am having hair done tomorrow and then the ususal mundane household tasks on Sunday.xxx


----------



## Taffy Girl

Yay - go Tyler! 

Pick - congrats on your pink bundle   

Just thought I'd mention that there is a supply problem with Ashton & Parsons teething powders at the moment - I've been tryingto get some for about a week but they are out of stock everywhere and online (I've now used my last one). My parents have managed to get some in Blackpool which I can have on Sunday/Monday - so just hoping we can hold out till then lol


----------



## spooks

hi everyone







hope all the poorly/ teething babies are getting better  double congrats for the twin mummies to be   nic - lovely photo of evan and alys - they re gorgeous 








sad news from me i'm afraid -the scan showed I've lost little spooklet








I wasn't altogether surprised as my symptoms have lessened over the last week or so and I was a bit apprehensive. 
I was okay until the nurse called it a miscarriage. We now need to decide how to manage it. I've come off the pessaries so we'll see if it happens naturally and soon or failing that we'll opt for medical assistance.









We will try tx again when we feel up to it. We're so glad we have baby spooks to help us through,
I may be away from FF for a while (or on here constantly







depending on how I feel) 
lthanks for all your support and friendship 
love spooks


----------



## claire1

Taffy yeah I was told that a few weeks ago.  Our local chemist is very good and they had plenty when I got them.  Will pop in tomorrow morning before the meet, if he has some I will get you some if you want?

Spooks I'm so sorry.  Sending you both lots of   Take care of yourselves.

Pick a girl wow thats great news.

Ffydd I was already in the very early stages of labour when I had my sweep.  I think it depends on who does it, some midwives/dr's do them better than others.  Hope it gets things moving for you.

Kara wow weening

Hope everyone else is OK?


----------



## kara76

spooks i am so sorry hun, please know im here if you want a chat. i know the pain of a loss

taffy i have some you can have if you desperate hun just let me know as i have one and half boxes at home

pick aww your having a girl, it took 3 4d scans to get tyler to play ball, these ivf wales babes are naughtie. have you chosen a name?

claire hows you hun? how was your birthday and leaving elliot?

ffydd how are you hun?

well ladies tyler has had 2 'meals' today and loved it, i am so so glad i have waited this long as she is so ready and was grabbing at the spoon. i am very shocked at how expensive baby rice and poridge is lol and hope to get on to home cooked asap.


----------



## mimi41

Sorry spooks, i know how it feels hun.  Take time and only do tx when you are strong enough hun

Claire can you get me a box as well, they are all out of stock here as well.  

Hi to everyone

Steffan is teething very badly.  I bought some teething powder boots own and nurofen.  Anyone got any more tips i'm in for a sleepless night i think


----------



## kara76

oh no poor steffan, you might find he is worst when laying down. something hard to chew on too.

tyler suffering too but the powder does the trick with a cuddle too!


----------



## mimi41

He's gone to sleep now

Just as we had a break through with the sleeping. I think i will eventually get sleep when he is 18 years old lol


----------



## kara76

doubt it, he will be coming home drunk then lol, i use to jump on my parents bed wanting to talk when i was 20 lol

poor boy, it must be hard for them. tyler is sat watching my laptop yet im off for a lovely soak!!!!


----------



## claire1

I'll ring him in the morning to see if he has any, and will tell him to put them all to one side for me.  If he hasn't got any will try the chemist we use for work.

Mimi my mil told me to put cucumber slices onto the gums.  We did it this morning and it did settle him, we just took it out before he could eat it   .  We also put his dummies in the fridge.

Well we had a lovely night out, had a fab meal and a few bottles of wine & champers.  But ladies I suffered this morning.  And I have to say it wasn't that bad leaving Elliot, think it was like that cause mil had him, would have been worse if a friend or babysitter had him.  Good news as well she's said she'll look after him when I go back to work, so we don't need to worry about that and we'll save a fair bit on fees too.


----------



## kara76

claire so pleased you had a good birthday and great news about your mil looking after elliot while you work woo hoo result

i have one very awake madam playing with tv remote lol


----------



## Mrs Thomas

I don't normally post here even though I follow you but just wanted to send hugs your way Spooks. So sorry for your loss, thinking of you and glad baby spooks is helping you get through this tough time.
Love and hugs Mrs T x


----------



## jk1

Hi Spooks...really sorry to hear you news, xxx


----------



## pickwick

Morning ladies
Thanks for the well wishes about our little pink bundle.
Kara no names as yet but we have discussed a couple of contenders.
Spools so sorry to hear your news, you are in my thoughts.xx
Afm hair cut and colour today it is growing like mad at the moment. I am hoping that dh will cook us a meal tonight and we will hysterical gave a night in front of the Telly. Oh I sound boring.
Have a good weekend.x


----------



## pickwick

Sorry spooks I spelt your name wrong.  I can't get used to this iPad.xxxxx


----------



## Jule

Spooks so sorry to hear your news,I am thinking of you and sending you a big hug xxxx

Pickwick lovely news to hear you are having a girl.enjoy your weekend


----------



## claire1

Sorry girls I cant get any of the powders, I've even tried the chemists that we use in work and nothing.  One pharmacists did say that there are other powders available Nelsons Teetha granules.  It might be worth giving them a try if we still cant get the others.  When I spoke to our chemist he said that they haven't been given a date when they will be available and that they have been having this problem for the last year, so we may all need to look for an alternative   .

Right ladies I'm off to start getting ready, will see you all in a bit.


----------



## spooks

Pickwick - I guessed you meant me   

Thanks for the messages   
We're doing okay, mainly because we have our gorgeous baby spooks - can't imagine how people deal with this otherwise.   

Hope everyone has a lovely weekend and enjoys the lovely sunshine


----------



## Queenie1

spooks so sorry sending   thinking of you.x

wow all these babies starting weaning how they are growing. mimi hope you get a good night sleep soon.

pickwick congrats on having a little girl.

nic your little ones ar gorgeous.

claire glad you had a good night out.


----------



## sun dancer

Spooks im so so sorry for u thinking of u glad u got little spooks 2 help take ur mind off things a little x x


----------



## ebonie

Spooks i am so sorry to hear ur sad news big hugs


----------



## Sam76

Spooks - very sad to read your news, so sorry hun   x


----------



## SarahJaneH

Sorry to hear your sad news Spooks    

Good to hear all is well with you Pickwick, congrats on your little girl. 

I am now in my joggers and settled on the sofa for an evening of strictly and x-factor woohoo


----------



## trickynic

So sorry to hear about your MC Spooks, my thoughts are with you   


Lovely to hear you are expecting a girl Pick!


Good luck with the weaning Kara.


I'm a bit gutted today as Alys has had to be transferred back into the high dependency ward as she hasn't been too well. It's likely that this will set her discharge date back but I'm glad she's being looked after. Evan is settling in well although the sleepless nights are ....well...tiring! I'm still feeling a lot of anxiety but trying to force myself to get out of the house at least once a day to face my fears! My MIL is coming down tomorrow to look after Evan whilst DH and I go for a pub lunch for my birthday   .


----------



## mimi41

Nic i had that anxiety i would have quite happily not ever left the house.  I still get stressed but the more you force yourself the better.  I do hope little Alys gets better soon and she gets to come home


----------



## Ffydd

Spooks, I'm really sorry   , thinking of you hun. 


Have a lovely birthday Nic, it'll do you good to get out of the house, hope Alys can come home to you soon. 


No news for me    x


----------



## spooks

thanks everyone     can't imagine how hard this would be without the support of FF and my baby girl and DH

nic, you really seem to be doing well, don't be so hard on yourself     and well done for getting out - I don't think I left the house for weeks after having baby spooks. Sorry to hear Alys has had a setback but she's getting the best care to make her even stronger I'm sure. 

No idea what else to suggest about teething remedies - it's a long and difficult process, baby spooks does seem to be dealing with her latest ones better now she's older although she's grabbing anyone and anything and having a right old chew. The stair gates are her favourite teething remedy at the moment.   

pickwick - congrats on a pink one   


love to everyone


----------



## mimi41

Spooks how are you hun.


----------



## kara76

oh ffydd come on girl get on the sex and curry lol

spooks hope your ok hun

nic so sorry Alys isnt coming home but i hope yoour ok knowing she is getting the very best care.alot of people find going out hard after such a life changing event so try not to be too hard of yourself and good for you forcing yourself, it will get easier with time. 

my girl is fast asleep in her little chair after her antics last night lol, omg girl tonight i gave baby rice with boobie milk and tyler was almost biting off my arm lol i have also worked oout i can 100% hand express better than pump express yay yay bring on the milking lol


----------



## spooks

Hi mimi,    I'm fine 1 min and a mess the next. When I'm with baby spooks I sort of forget but I know that I've got to face up to what's happening too. 
I'm a bit apprehensive about the next stage - we've decided to wait a week and see if nature takes its course and if not we'll go down the medical route.   
I've been looking at the loss boards but it's not somewhere I want to be. Me and DH are a strong couple and I know we'll be okay. I'm desperate to have tx again but know this can't happen yet and is not really a good idea anyway - just a reaction I think. And yet on the other hand I was sort of hoping the donor had stopped donating so that the decision about further tx was out of our hands     obviously I'm a hormonal mess at the moment and I know it'll get worse before it gets better. 


I have to say that this time I made an effort to spend every day of my pregnancy enjoying it -(the first one I just worried from start to finish) This time I started wearing my maternity clothes from about 6 weeks and looking in all the magazines at nurseries etc. and I'm so glad I did because I've just had a lovely 12 weeks of being pregnant and even though little spooklet has gone I did enjoy him/her for the little time we had together which I'm glad about.  

I don't want to bring this thread down especially when there's so many LO's on the way and lovely things to look forward to.


----------



## claire1

Nic I can fully understand.  I can spend days in the house even now, I tend to only go out if there's something planned (like today), or if Rob comes with us.  I am getting better slowly.  I can always meet you somewhere for a coffee if you want, we can support eachother.  Hope Alys is better soon, and that she can come home soon.

Ffydd still nothing I agree with Kara.


----------



## mimi41

Spooks if you don't feel like talking on the loss board then talk here hun.  I've had 2 mcs and i know a few of us have so we totally understand.  Nature took its course with me and i hope its not to long for you.  I am thinking of you hun

Kara wow to tyler

Claire lovely to see you and your little man

Ffydd are you going to have another sweep


----------



## kara76

spooks you can post your feelings here huni and you know what, what your feeling is so natural after a loss. i have to say it was one of the worst times of my life and i chose to make sure i would enjoy any further pregnancy so when i got my bfp with tyler i enjoyed it from the second i found out,
i think waiting a week is good and i hope that if you need medical managment then they give you some options, i had to have medicallly managed mc on my first loss and girl its not easy but you will come out the oother side and knowing your want more treatment IS a good thing. big big hugs

claire sorry your feeling this anixenty too, it seems a good few of you are and it must be hard. 

hey ffydd i have a plan for you, nice hot curry, sex then a hot bath and go out for a bumpy car ride lol.

oh mimi you should see her, its so so cute. tomorrow we are trying sweet pototoe for dinner and maybe some banana in the morning with her breakfast. is steffan sleeping?


----------



## spooks

thanks a lot


----------



## mimi41

Yeah he feed twice again when he got home and is now passed out.  I'm hoping he will sleep longer tonight cos he had more formula today.

Will you show me how to hand express i have no idea

I'm going to try steffan on baby rice and banana

Spooks anytime hun


----------



## kara76

spooks your welcome hun

michelle i will show you. im really glad we waited to wean as tyler is so ready and i hope to move through the stages quick


----------



## mimi41

Bless her she is doing so well.  Weaning sounds fun hun


----------



## kara76

its fun now ive decided the route for us


----------



## Jule

Spooks it will be a difficult time but hopefully with the support of dh and baby spooks you will get through this and make what ever decisions are best for you xxx

Kara gr8 tytler is enjoying solids its an exciting time now

Mimi I'm sure steffan will enjoy solids whenever u choose to start.if u have a birth-5 book it shows in there pictures of how to hand express.

Ffydd hope the baby isn't too much longer.

Nic hopefully this little set back will not delay things too much for alys.at lesst u know she is in the best possible place.enjoy your birthday and make the most of being out.


----------



## miriam7

spooks i am so sorry this has happened really hope nature does take its course   nic hope alys will be better soon least you know shes being well cared for, pickwick congrats on baby being a girl you can go pink mad now   ffydd hope you go on your own soon i went to  6 days over so there is hope! as for me i have bloody vertigo again only ever had it when pregnant and i woke up with it yesterday so not looking forward to going to sleep as cant lie on back or spin out ..wouldnt of been able to come to meet i got a job looking after maia at moment but will defo come to next one bet all babys are growing so much


----------



## spooks

miriam 


> i have bloody vertigo again only ever had it when pregnant


oooh any chance you could have a little surprise?


----------



## kara76

miriam hope your feeling ok hun

how is everyone today?

another very sleepless night for me, madam was awake alot and fed each time too and she is getting loud and luke said he has lost his powers of being able to sleep through tyler lol, might be time to move her to her own room!!


----------



## kara76

oh on the weaning front, baby porridge is going down well now yet tyler wasnt fussed on banana, will try sweet pot later and some baby rice i think. sticking to breakfast and dinner atm yet im pretty sure lunch would go down well so that might happen very soon too


----------



## miriam7

spooks not a chance!   kara glad tylers loving her food pics on ** are so funny, nicola hope you have had a nice birthday


----------



## spooks

miriam that's a shame    I hope it gets better soon   

When we started weaning with baby spooks I intoduced new flavours by diluting things with a bit of baby rice at first, I'm pleased to say baby spooks ate everything except jar foods and she won't touch anything processed even now (which is a bit inconvenient at times TBH but I can't complain).


----------



## kara76

thanks spooks, how are you?
the sweet pot went down great, 1 big cube and baby rice and Tyler ate it all so tonight we will try broccolli , pot and baby rice. she doesnt like porridge made with water either that or she was too busy watching rex lol as only half her porridge this morning, im just feeding her what she will take. wednesday im gona pick up another cube tray and make some puddings lol

how is everyone?


----------



## spooks

surprisingly well thanks    things started last night which is a relief in many ways


----------



## kara76

bless ya hun. you make sure you rest when you can


----------



## Jule

Thinking of u spooks hope it doesn't take too long xx


----------



## SarahJaneH

to you Spooks, thinking of you xx

Kara, glad the weaning is going well, from the photos, seems like Tyler is more interested in wearing her food at the mo!

Mimi when are you planning to start Steffan on the baby rice?

Nic, hope Alys is doing better   , hope you will all be home together soon

Sorry about your vertigo Miriam, hope you are feeling better soon   

Just phoned up about test results and no diabetes so v pleased. 

Have a good day all x


----------



## claire1

Sarah thats great news on your GTT results.

Kara I agree Tyler looks like she's enjoying the weening process   

Nic how's Alys?  Hope your getting some rest with Evan during the nights.

Mirimam hope you feel better soon.

Spooks thinking of you.

Ffydd hope you don't have to wait much longer to meet your little man.

Hope everyone else is OK

Well Elliot has his first lot of immunisations tomorrow afternoon.  Any tips on coping?  Is it worth giving him calpol after them in case or wait and see how he reacts to them?  We've also had an appointment through for the heath for him to see about his little boy.  

I should go and do some housework, whilst he's sleeping, but I really cant be bothered.


----------



## kara76

sarah thats great news you must just be growing some fab puddings lol

claire the first jabs for tyler were fine yet she slept alot which was a worry and i woke her lol. i waited and didnt need any calpol. hey girl sod the housework lol

afm tyler is loving food, big time and loves feeding herself lol yet like mummy doesnt like breakfast too muchlol. well my tooth still couldnt be finished as i still have an infection so im back on november the 10th for an hour long appointment and thinking about this i might cancel as its close to christening lol


----------



## mimi41

Claire i was advised by hv to give him 2.5 ml calpol an hour before injections.  He was unwell for a few days after

Kara glad weaning ok

Sarah woohoo just chubsters then

Nic hope you are well and the twins are doing well

Ffydd hope you are ok

Spooks how are you

AFM  i think i have food poisoning that will teach me to complain lol


----------



## kara76

oh no you must be rough, i know there is a few bugs going round so i hope its over soon and i hope its not food poisoning, you managing with steffan ok as i know its hard when your ill


----------



## mimi41

Had to call steve home, i just haven't strength to lift tt


----------



## kara76

if your like it tomorrow get to the docs, it sounds nasty


----------



## mimi41

Will do


----------



## SarahJaneH

Oh no, sorry you are feeling rough Mimi, hope you feel better soon.

How annoying they couldn't sort your tooth out Kara, glad to hear Tyler is enjoying her food

Claire, hope Elliott's jabs go ok tomorrow, I agree sod housework!

Yep, two little porkers and no excuses...


----------



## kara76

pmsl no excuses lol. its great your growing crimbo puds lol

getting fed up with going to the dentist all the time lol


----------



## SarahJaneH

he he maybe I will go for a record lol

Hope your tooth isn't hurting,


----------



## Queenie1

mimi sorry to hear your poorly hope it goes soon. 

kara thats not good that you will have to go back to the dentist. hope they can sort it once and for all for you

claire leave the housework. good luck with elliots jab tomorrow.

sarah good to hear your little ones are growing well

miriam hope your feeling better soon


----------



## miriam7

hope you feel better soon mimi its so hard being ill with baby to look after   claire hope elliotts jabs go ok i was told to give calpol before jabs aswell to bring temp down, glad diabeties test was neg sarah you must just have 2 little chunky monkeys   kara cant believe your still having trouble with that tooth if its a back one i would just say take it out!


----------



## Taffy Girl

Spooks    I am so sorry for your loss. I cannot begin to imagine what you are going through - I am glad your little spooklet brings you so much comfort. Enjoy her x

Kara - Tyler is doing fab with the weaning. Hope your tooth is not causing you too much grief. 

Mimi - sorry you have not been well - hope you are on the mend soon. 

Claire - Morgan was fine after all hs jabs - we didnt need the Calpol, but I guess they are all different . 
Nic - sorry Alys has had a little setback and that you are having sleepless nights. You are doing really well. 

Sarah glad your GTT was negative - bumper puds indeed! 

Ffydd - hope that little one does not keep you waiting too much longer! 

AFM I have been wiped out since Sunday evening with diorreah and nausea. Had to get my mum over for the day to look after teeny. She took him to get weighed for me - and he has gained 8 ounces and is now 15lb 8oz - and has reached the 9th centile - woo hoo lol!


----------



## kara76

MORNING ALL

miriam hows you and maia? are you feeling better?

taffy oh no your ill too, maybe it was the food! what did you have? yay morgan, good boy he must be liking his food

mimi hows you?

afm tyler has a cough yet is still happy and smiling at the fox on foxy bingo but had me up every hour and feed a few times too, luke has lost his powers and can no longer sleept through tyler waking so we might put her in her own room!!!!! tooth hurt a little in the night but nothing i cant handle without pills


----------



## Jule

Well girls can't believe taffy and mimi are also unwell do you think it wss the food sat!just what we need!!!
Kara u may be better off having the tooth taken out its cause you so much problem!
Sarah good news on diabetes test your babies r going to be great sizes.
Miriam how r u and maia?
How is everyone else today any more unwell people?


----------



## kara76

i think if the next lot of treatment doesnt work i will have it out

can you give too much food when weaning? we are already on 2 'meals' a day lol


----------



## claire1

Taffy your not well either.  Thats 3 now from the meet on Sat, I wonder if you all had the same/similar thing to eat.  Hope your feeling better soon.

Oh Kara Tyler is growing up going into her own room.  We're planning on putting Elliot into his own room around Christmas time, so that he gets used to it before I go back to work.  Hope you get your tooth sorted soon.

Jule how you feeling today?  Congrats   that everything OK, keep those fluids up

Think I'm just gonna give Elliot calpol this evening rather than before jabs.  Hopefully he wont need them.  Yeah we can then take him swimming then.


----------



## Jule

No she is obviously enjoying.milk intake will reduce though and that's normal as she can't have same amount of milk and food.


----------



## kara76

claire swimming is great, tyler loves it. you will know if elliot needs some calpol

i ate the same as mimi and sarah!

thanks jule, im letting madam spoon feed herself dinner, messy but fun


----------



## Taffy Girl

I had the chicken pie and mash ..... but I was fine till Sunday night so not sure. We ate out with friends all day sunday at John Lewis and Junction 28 - and they were all fine so dont think it was anything I ate then. 

My friend had book an Elemis facial for me as a post-baby treat on Sunday. When we arrived they had no record of it and couldnt fit us in till 3pm and we had booked to go for dinner with the hubbys afterwards. The poor girl was mortified (and we did a pretty good job of showing our disappointment!) 

We ended up having a Clarins make-over there and then as we had gone make-up free (very nice!), 2 Elemis VIP facials each - one in November and one in December - a goody bag of Elemis samples worth over £150 and 2 coffees at JL. Very good customer service.


----------



## kara76

wow taffy that was a good in the end then lol

ladies what did you all drink at the meet?


----------



## mimi41

Thankfully i'm better today.

Taffy hope you are better soon, bloody horrible bug

Kara glad the weaning going ok

Claire hope jabs went well

Hi to everyone else


----------



## kara76

thats good news your better. hope steffan didnt wake you too much


----------



## claire1

Michelle glad your feeling better today.

Right I'm off to get us both ready for the Dr's.  Think I'm gonna pop into the office to see the girls as well if we have time.  I think I'm gonna ask about the coil when they ask about contraception.  I don't really see the point as we needed treatment to conceive Elliot, but consultant thinks that the pregnancy may help pco as I don't have the syndrome.  And as much as I love Elliot and am thankfull everyday for him, I don't want another just yet.  Has anyone heard anything partically bad about the coil?  I was just gonna use condoms, but I don't think I could trust us both to use one everytime.


----------



## kara76

there is a bonus to having no tubes lol i think your being very wise hun if you know you wouldnt want another baby yet, god if i could get pregnant naturally i probably would be by now lol.

hope the jabs go ok, i found it was ok and didnt upset me at all when some mums were crying. i fed tyler straight after and boobie was like magic so might be worth trying a bottle as comfort


----------



## Jule

Good luck claire for the GP appt and Elliot's 1st imms.  Im sure everything with be fine.


----------



## kara76

im trying out a new mobile with tyler, i did use it once before but she thought it was a rave party in her bed yet now she is loving it and lays watching it and chatting away and then drifts off to sleepy time. im gona treat myself to a soak in the bath while she naps i think.

tomorrow we are off out yet im gona have to take food with me as madam will be wanting lunch.


----------



## claire1

Ladies Elliot's jabs were OK, he did cry for a few minutes but settled with his dummy.  Jule can we take him swimming straight away or do we have to wait a couple of days.  Forgot to ask the hv earlier.

Well I'm none the wiser about contraception.  But have come away with a script for the pill and some leaflets about the coil.  The more I think about it, the more I'm thinking of just use condoms.  I'm just so confused   , I haven't had to think about things like this for about 10 years.

Kara Elliot loves his mobile, it a fisher price one that projects pictures as the toys move around.  It great how they help them to settle.  Glad she's enjoying it.

Jule you feeling any better this evening?


----------



## kara76

glad elliots jabs went well hun, im sure you can take him swimming straight away just make sure his little legs arent sore or bruised. as for the pill sod that, i think maybe condoms are the way to go even through saying that we hate them

tylers now has 2 mobiles, one with lights and one without lol, she is only now taking her third nap of the day after dinner with water and omg she ate loads.


----------



## Jule

Claire great news he has had the 1st imms.  Babies can go swimming before 1st imms as they are immune from you so he will be fine but just check his injection site is clean (as you would being a nurse lol).  Contraception is a minefield and maybe worth having a good read before choosing.  Did you go to the fmaily planning clinic as they are better with the advice as they do it all the time, they can give you the pros and cons of everything then.

Kara great news tyler is doing well with weaning.

How are you mimi and taffy?hope your both better tonight.


----------



## kara76

oh jule tyler is so funny and i cant get it in her quick enough, hope she doesnt put on too much weight and not fit in her christening outfit lol

you keeping food in now?


----------



## Jule

she'll be ok cause as i said the milk will reduce and she is moving around a lot more so dont worry.  You wil have to let it out otherwise   

Ive had my 2nd bowl of soup and another 2 pieces of bread and so far thats stayed in so so far so good.


----------



## kara76

good thikning, i will try in on her 2 weeks before lol, im sure it will be ok its 6 to 9months lol

great your keeping stuff inside now, sounds like a nasty bug


----------



## SarahJaneH

Glad Elliotts jabs went ok Claire. 

Sorry you've been poorly Mimi and Taffy - and Jule too. Sounds like a nasty bug, I have been lucky to escape so far. Hope you are both feeling better.

Sounds like weaning is going v well Kara - let's hope you don't need to let the outfit out lol!

Hope everyone is ok


----------



## claire1

Thanks Julia, I thought we could have taken him before (it was in the info booklet I was given), but hv said no he had to have his jabs first.  Oh she's so   .  No I saw the practice nurse.  Just spoke to my friend who has the same pill as I was given today and she said that it took 6 months for their side effects to settle.  I think me and Rob need to discuss our options to decide on something that we're both happy with.  And at the mo, I'm not really happy with none of the options.  Surly our fertility problems just cant dissapear overnight?


----------



## kara76

hiya all

ive been busy shopping all down and think i have a dress for tylers christening and some crimbo shopping, i have to say its the first time in years ive actually looked forward to it yay

tyler has had 3 'meals' today and pudding lol

how are you all?

sarah how are the crimbo puds

claire no i dont think fertility problems just go away but hey girl you caught with iui so sex isnt that much different lol

mimi you better now?

we will have lots of newie pg ladies here soon yay


----------



## trickynic

Yay it's great that we've had a string of BFPs recently! Look forward to seeing all the pg ladies on here soon   


I took Evan out ON MY OWN today in the car to see my friend who has also recently had a baby. Big pat on the back for me!!    lol. He's also started smiling and laughing which is amazing, especially as he is so young. Nights are also getting better although settling him after the 2am feed takes a while as he's always so wide awake. I don't want to get into the habit of him falling asleep on me so have been trying to get him to settle in his basket. I find that swaddling helps but the 2am feed is still taking me 1-1.5hrs everytime. Any suggestions welcome....


Had a bit of an argument with the nurses at the NICU this morning which I really wanted to avoid. Alys is ready to come home - the only thing preventing her is that the NICU have a policy that she has to have taken bottle-only feeds consistently for 48 hours. She is more than capable of doing this but the nurses stick to a really rigid routine of feeding every 3 hours on the dot, and if she is sleeping and not crying for her bottle, they tube-feed her. This is really frustrating because yesterday she had a run of 6 bottles in a row and then they gave her a tube overnight which means she had to start from scratch again. I really don't want to put anyone's nose out of joint as the staff have all been amazing but I had to express my frustration with the situation this morning. Hopefully, they'll take it on board. DH is going to speak to the doctor about it tomorrow if the same thing happens again.


----------



## kara76

nic i have never been in your situation hun and i can see how you are annoyed yet maybe its for the best as you wouldnt wants issues if Alys came home too early. well done for going out alone, was it ok?
as for the 2am feed cant help sorry as tyler is good at going back down and always has been, i feed her in the nursery go back into our room and she goes straight down. isnt it great when the smiles start and you actully start getting something back from them

right tyler is down so bath time for me yay


----------



## SarahJaneH

Hi all

Yeah, looking forward to some new ladies joining us on here woohoo!

Good on you for going out with Evan Nic, sorry you are frustrated with the nurses, hope you can work things out and Alys will be home with you very soon. Hope the 2am feed with Evan gets easier.

I know what you mean about Christmas Kara, what a difference a year makes eh! Crimbo puds are doing well thanks, had another scan today and fluid levels now normal so that's good. Naughty babies were doing somersaults all the way through the scan, amazingly I couldn't feel them much at all...and yes they are still big,  around 3lb and 3lb 3oz at 28wks +3 lol. 

Taffy, Mimi, hope you are both feeling better and have your strength back now

Hi to everyone else x


----------



## Queenie1

hi everyone

hope everyone on here is well and feeling better now. how are all the bumps and babes. 

nic well done on getting out with evan and i hope that you are able to sort things with the hospital and that alys comes home soon.

andi how are you congrats on the 2 heartbeats.

sarah glad puds are doing well. 

to everyone on this thread


----------



## kara76

morning all how is everyone?

tyler has a bad cough and has sleep regression lol well twice last night and then i put her in bed with me from 730am til 9ish. omg ladies weaning = rank poos lol
jeez its cold today, heating is on full blast.


----------



## Taffy Girl

I am finally feeling human today - I have been completely wiped out - Tuesday evening my kidneys started playing up I think because I was dehydrated so I ended up not sleeping till about 4am. Then yesterday I thought Morgan had it - he cried from about 1pm till 4pm solid and wouldnt take food/milk/water - look like its just teething though. 

Yep - nappies are interesting - you are lucky she does not like banana much!!!  

Nic - we had a similar problem but with the breast feeding - The Gwent had 2 rooms for parents to stay in order to establish feeding and I had to go in and stay or 48hours before they would discharge Morgan.
are you able to do this so that you are in control of feeds? may not be practical with Evan - but thought I'd mention it.   

Love to everyone else x


----------



## kara76

oh taffy you poor girl, glad your better today. thank god morgan hasnt got it, this teething lark is nasty. 

i think i can see where the 2 bottom teeth are gona come through!!!!! watch this space. off to clinic later for weigh in and to have a chat about weaning, this morning things changed, fed at 730am then porridge at 930 and just bf again! i have been bf then food about 20/30mins later, im just trying to follow tyler


----------



## Jule

Taffy cannot believe you have been so unwell has this been since mon.how are you feeling now?
Nic well done on getting out with evan hopefully next time will be a little easier.hope things get sorted with alys and the hosp take your concerns on board.
Sarah glad the babies r doing well great weights as well.
Hi everyone else


----------



## claire1

Afternoon ladies

Taffy glad your feeling better, hope your back to your normal self soon.  Hope Morgan feels better with his teeth.

Kara hope weening is going OK.

Sarah good weights on baby's.  Hope your OK?

Nic well done on going out with Evan.  Hope you sort your problems out with the hospital, so Alys can come home.

Ffydd how's you?

Michelle hope your feeling better?

Sam has your news sunk in yet?  How you feeling?

Julia I still haven't stopped smiling about your news, I'm so pleased for you.

Hope everyone else is OK.  I have a feeling this is going to be a very busy thread this year.

Elliot slept for 8 hours last night   I'm so lucky he's so good with sleeping.  I should really move my   and go and get him some swimming nappies, and a present fro my friends little one who's birthday party we're going to on Sunday.  But I haven't got the heart to pull Elliot off his playmat, he's having so much fun and laughing loads.


----------



## kara76

jule hiya hun hows you?

claire tyler slept well for months and then regressed so hope elliot does opps i mean doesnt lol

i better get to baby clinic! tyler just chose cumcumber fingers over puree for lunch lol


----------



## trickynic

Just a quick one to say that being assertive (or arsey, one or the other) worked and Alys is coming home tomorrow!! the feeding tube has officially been removed! YAY!!!!


----------



## kara76

nic thats great news, bet you cant wait

afm tyler is now 15lb 7 1/2oz and growing quick, was 14lb 12 1/2 last week, weaning wise hv said carry on as im doing and i could even give a snack after dinner and if i give in another 6weeks, weetabix before bed and that should make her sleep right through lol. she looked at tylers teeth and yep teething quite badly so im lucky as she is still a happy little girl. hv also gave me some cream as my eczema is playing up big time, im sure its all the cleaning lol. the one thing i love about motherhood is how so much is instinct


----------



## Sam76

That's excellent news Nic   Yay, the Bells will all be home together xxx


----------



## Taffy Girl

Yay! She is catching up with morgan fast - he is 15lb 8oz   
Good that she likes her food. He will not gain anything next time he has been racing around the living room like a loon - I think I need to get him a crash helmet - he keeps crawling into the TV and the door!  

Glad Alys is coming home and you can be a proper family all together at last x


----------



## kara76

omfg im stressed tyler christening outfit is too tight!!! ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh and then she bloody puked on it so ive had to wash the dress part and i pray the lady will take it back or at least exchange it

im so upset


----------



## SarahJaneH

Sounds like Morgan is getting adventurous Taffy, hope you are feeling better, sounds like you have been through it this week.

Great news to hear Alys will be home tomorrow Nic, you must be delighted! 

Ooh, Elliott sounds like a good sleeper, Claire, did you get him some swimming stuff in the end or leave him playing?!

Oh no Kara, Tyler is growing fast. Hope you are able to swap the outfit.

Thanks girls, very pleased puddings are doing well - it's starting to get uncomfy now but it's all in a good cause. I had an answerphone message from IVF Wales today, apparently we are almost at the top of the waiting list and they were phoning to arrange a treatment planning appt! I guess the list we went on initially doesn't have our medical notes in


----------



## claire1

Sarah yeah he is really good at sleeping.  Think he follows me as I really like my sleep.  Yes I did go and get swimming nappies, we're gonna take him tomorrow afternoon, hopefully tire him out for when my parents have him tomorrow evening.

  at IVF Wales, they really need to sort out their admin staff.  Thats all I hear is how unorganised they are.

We had an appointment though for Elliot to be seen in UHW for his old boy, may pop him into the clinic, but not sure if may of the staff from when we had treatment are still there.  May see how he is on the day.

Hope everyone is OK?


----------



## Jule

Nic hope alys is coming home today,how exciting.evan and alys will be back together again.

Sarah that happened with my sister with ivf wales,she came top of list when she was 30 wks preg.

Kara try not to stress wash the dress and take it back hopefuly they won't notice.

Mimi how r u and steffan?

Claire good luck with hosp appt what's wrong with elliots willy?


----------



## kara76

morning all

sarah i bet your getting uncomfy now, enjoy every minute cause it goes so quick

claire hope swimming goes well and elliotsappointment

jule lovely to have you here girl woo hoo

i call the shop and the lady said to come change it for a bigger size phew, you cant see its been puked on or washed and i washed it straight away by hand, phew


----------



## Jule

Good news kara go straight down and get ti changed so that it is all done.I'm sure they have loads of clothes back and some with out tags so don't take it out of the bag jist give it to the assistant


----------



## kara76

jule im gona take it back tomorrow, off to mil soon to give her our old tv as she only has a 19inch and we have a 28inch sat here doing not a lot and then to tescos to get some more delights from tyler. 

how you feeling?


----------



## Queenie1

nic so pleased alys is coming home. yeah you are gonna be a family.

kara it sounds like tyler is doing so well. glad you can change the christenning dress. 

claire hope you enjoy the swimming with elliot. hope his app goes well

sarah sounds like you and your babies are doing well. so please for you

miriam how are you do you still have the vertigo. 

hi to everyone


----------



## claire1

Julia he has a mild phimosis and a slightly misshapen willy, so he needs a circumsition and straightening.  It runs in Roberts family.  So just need to see if they want to do it now, or wait till next year, but he needs it done before his 2nd birthday.

Hope everyone is OK?  Sorry it's a sort one need to get stuff ready for swimming, whilst he's still sleeping.  Will do a better post later.


----------



## Jule

Oh bless him claire its worth having it done early though as he wont remember.  Hope Elliot enjoys swimming   

How is everyone else?

Have a nice weekend everyone we have family downso probably wont post over the weeeknd unless i have 5 mins on the phone.

I have lots of pulling and aching pains and im very bloated in evenings.  i think the progesterone is irritating my ibs as i have lots of stomach knots which i havent had for a long time.  Dont knwo what i can take for them though so if no improvement will see gp next week.


----------



## kara76

hiya all

claire how was swimming?

queenie tyler is growing too fast now lol

jule the aches and pains are normal , your uterus is growing already yay yay, shame about the IBS pains

how is everyone else?

im cooking up some more delights for tyler. she ates 3 meals today and pudding and loved it all, the strawberrtt petit yoghurt stuff went down a dream and she also like water. bf is now like a snack between meals and the little madam is more mobile and getting her knees right up under her


----------



## popsi

hope everyone is ok... sorry dont get time to post much ...mega busy with our princess ! she is so busy now and there is so much fun thing to do 

kara...wow Tyler has grown ... she is the same size as our princess was when we had her at 12 months lol, great she loves her food its stressful when they are picky (I know LOL!) ...so glad you can change the outfit too or would have been a nightmare

love to you all 

xx


----------



## kara76

aww popsi its great your having so much fun, isnt it just lovely being a mummy.

tyler is going in her own cot in her own room this week, maybe tonight will be the last night it our room as this morning i found her right at the top oof her crib lol


----------



## popsi

yes its the best !.... you will find it strange without her in your room i am sure, we put our princess in her own room the day we brought her home, as did not want to move her twice...i hardly slept for weeks LOL !


----------



## kara76

popsi it s a massive step yet will still hAVE cuddles in bed i hope lol


----------



## Taffy Girl

Just a quick hello from me - not having a good week..... 

Last night we took Jasper for his evening walk - went to a different park as we had to pop to the vets and tescos and do a bit of running around. As we started walking back to the car (about 6:15-6:20) we noticed the car park gates were locked so we locked the valuables in the boot wrapped Morgan up and made for the other gates to walk home.... only to find that they had locked all the gates including the pedestrian exits. After an hour wandering about in the dark and trying to get hold of the park manager / council we had to phone the police who eventually after getting nowhere with the council (who just kept saying there were 5 pedestrian exits left open) got the fire brigade out (fire engine, siren, blue flashing lights the works lol)  It was only by chance I had picked up a bottle and a carton of milk on the way out - all ended ok but could have been a whole lot worse. A very scary experience I do not want to repeat. 

Today has not got much better Mike has come down with a sickness bug - so I have spent today running around taking him to work, picking him up from work, hanging around for an hour for the area manager to come and take over so he could leave the depot, the shopping etc that we were doing last night, sorting the dog and baby and have now managed to sit down only to realise that I still havent got to the GP to pick up my new script which I had planned to do on monday - aaaaargh so much for my nice relaxing day.....  

Sorry for the whinge - hope everyone else is ok
x


----------



## kara76

oh taffy you poor thing, fancy locking all the gates. i would have cried. poor mike, my mum has also had this nasty bug


----------



## Queenie1

taffy poor you . how awful thing to happen at the park. which one was it. hope mike gets better soon.


----------



## spooks

taffy - that sounds terrible    

jules   

nic - glad you'll all be home together again    

kara - sounds like the feeding is going well    baby spooks had her bottom side teeth first which is quite unusual I think. We used to tie a bickie peg to her bib when she was feeding which she loved to chew on (not sure what age they can have them though) 

popsi -    sounds like you are having a fab time   


sarah - glad the puds are doing well      

claire, queenie, mimi and everyone else   hope you are all well


had my scan today which showed miscarriage is complete which is a relief. It's been physically and mentally tough and although it's not all done and dusted yet me and Dh are doing okay.
  thanks everyone for your concern and wishes    especially as I'm not a regular poster on here or even an IVF Wales girl   
love spooks


----------



## popsi

just a quick post... for ashton and parsons... i have ordered from these and delivered today ! they have 36 left

http://www.thehealthcounter.com/view/mother-baby/baby-health/teeth/detail/42/

/links
and as of Sat at 730pm they only have 4 left


----------



## popsi

too late....seems they have all gone !... i tried ladies but you must have been all busy yesterday x


----------



## kara76

nice try popsi, does this mean that they are coming back on to the market i wonder!

how is everyone today?

we got up at 1020am opps lol tyler takes up most of our bed lol, she still has a cough but is such a happy little girl. we are off for dinner at parents later so tyler might just have her first roast dinner


----------



## mimi41

Thanks popsi i did manage to buy some from that site

Hope everyone is ok


----------



## Queenie1

kara hope tyler enjoyed her first sunday dinner

mimi well done on getting the teething powder.


----------



## Sam76

Hi all – hope everyone's had a good  weekend.

  
Jule – hope Guys get back to you  tomorrow and sort you out with a scan date. How are you feeling?
Nic – so lovely to see your pics on  **, hope things get easier for you now you're all together. The  family Bells look gorgeous!
Claire – hope you both enjoyed the  swimming
Kara – did Tyler enjoy her sunday  dinner? Yum!
Hi Sarah, Mimi, Popsi, Taffy, Spooks,  Miriam, Andi – sorry if I've missed anyone – not very good with  personals – esp when tired

AFM – have picked up lurgy from  somewhere this week – headaches, coughing, sneexing, sore throat,  no voice – have spent most of weekend in bed and feeling better for  it, just hope it hasn't had any impact on the precious cargo. Light,  brown spotting started again today – must be a Sunday thing as this  is the 3rd week in a row. Hope it follows same pattern and  stops soon.  Expecting a call tomorrow from clinic about meds. Have  less than a week of clexane and pred left. Not sure how long they're  planning to continue with things but if anyone has any thoughts on  what I should be asking for, it'd be much appreciated. Desparate to  keep taking anything that's going to give us the best chance of  everything continuing.  
Have appointment with GP tomorrow –  not sure what he'll do/say? Probably just 'well done and make an  appointment with the midwife'? Thinking about booking a private scan  at Spire  some time in the week to get an update and hopefully some  reassurance. DH thinks I'm bonkers but because Jo didn't say anything  about the sizes of our two tiny bubs when she scanned me last week (just said 'they're both alive'), I just want to know if all's  ok.


----------



## kara76

sunday dinner went down a dreamlol

sam if you have lupus you will need to stay on the clexane as for the steriods most take til 12 weeks , i took mine longer due to u NK cells and clexane throughout due to mc and family history
sorry to hear your unwell. i can see why you want more scans but these can irritate the cervix and sometimes cause spotting, do you hae another at ivf wales?


----------



## Sam76

Thanks kara

did Tyler try any sprouts?

Don't have any more scans planned at ivf wales - Jo did scan on Tuesday last week (should have been Thursday but they brought it forward due to spotting). I think that meant that whoever was going to do it would have been better at measuring etc as Jo wasn't too clear on this. She filled in 'outcome of treatment' form and that was it. I will ask if it's possible to have another scan as am sure I'll have to go in again for prescription.

how long did you stay on steroids? (sorry if ti says in your signature - can't see it at the mo   ) x


----------



## mimi41

Sam i think i was on steriods for 12 weeks but you have to wean yourself off of them so get them from docs if ivf wales won't give you a prescription.  I had to stay on clexane until 6 weeks after delivery.  Hope spotting stops hun it must be a worry xxxx


----------



## kara76

mimi hows you?

sam i started weaning off the steriods at 15 weeks i think deffo not before then, this was purely due to my history and diagniose uNK cells and i did this after information from an immune doctor. ask hun about having another scan and see what they say, also try not to get hung up on measurments. i remember i did when tyler measured a mm too small lol. she didnt have sprouts lol

so far weaning wise she is eating lots and everything, its great im so so glad we waited til gone 23 weeks


----------



## PixTrix

Just popping in to see how mums, bumps and little treasures are. Don't pften write much but do read to keep up with you all and to see all is well.

I have had DP's DD down since thurs and for a change with everything in place for lap and tx and dates to look forward to I haven't found it as difficult as I sometimes can and have thoroughly enjoyed being a part time mum lol, even if she is 16 lol Had a little tough time finding out about two of her friends that have had accident pregnancies mind and had to smile nicely when she was showing me 4d scans and giving all the updates. oops sorry that enough about me, got a bit carried away there! I'm  off to get the third casserole out of the oven (diff flavours!) to freeze for an easy time next week


----------



## Jule

Hi girls only a quickie as on phone.have read a little but difficult on phone.
Pix glad u had a nice wkend with dp dd,shame they don't think at that age what they are saying do they,gosh can't possibly imagine being preg at 16!
Taffy can't believe u got stuck in the park how scary,I wouldn't have liked that lucky u weren't on your own.did u get your car back safely?
Sam hope the spotting has stopped,try and do very little in work.
Hi everyone else can't remember what else was wriiten


----------



## claire1

Morning everyone.

Just a quick one from me as I'm off back to bed/sofa, I've done something to my back and am in a lot of pain.  Not good when bubs is going through a mummy only phase and want cwtches all the time. 

Just wanted to ask can anyone suggest something to put on Elliots skin.  He has a sore mark at the side of his lip where he's dribbling.  I know what I would suggest to my patients, but don't know if it would be OK to put onto his skin.

Hope everyone else is OK on this sunny but cold day


----------



## kara76

morning all

jule have you managed to get a scan date from guys?

pix i bet that was hard hugs hun, your turn very soon

claire good old vaseline hun, just a little but it does work


----------



## kara76

AFM im getting a little nervous about moving tyler to her own room but it needs to be done as i keep finding her right at the top of the crib! just seems like the end of an era lol silly i know. maybe tonight will be the night, i need to do it this week as luke is off and if she kicks off in the middle of the night and wakes everyone it doesnt matter so much lol


----------



## mimi41

Claire Steffan had the same and i put bepanthen on it and the next day better

Hi Kara it'll be good for her, i am thinking of putting steffan in his own room soon


----------



## kara76

i use that under tylers chin where she sometimes gets sore

mimi is steffans cough better?


----------



## SarahJaneH

Hi ladies

Hope you are all doing ok. 

Taffy, sounds scary being locked in the park, naughty council.

Sorry your back is hurting Claire, hope you feel better soon.

Kara, good luck with putting Tyler in her own room, you too Mimi, when are you thinking of for Steffan?

Pix, glad you coped OK with DP's daughter visiting, must have been hard listening to teen mum stories grrr. 

Jule, hope you are enjoying things up on cloud 9! So so pleased for you.

Sam, hope you managed to get a scan sorted out and the spotting has calmed down again. Hope you feel better soon.

Spooks, Popsi, Miriam, Ravan, Ebonie, Cath, hope you are all well!

Have been a bit quiet these last few days, all fine, just had a busy time with work. I have two more busy weeks then things calm down and I will be mostly at home, I can't wait! We packed a lot into Saturday, shopping for baby stuff, then a visit to our new niece who is now home and doing great, then an 18th party which was fun but very late.  Yesterday I didn't get dressed until 6pm what a slob...


----------



## kara76

sarah you are such a slob lol i bet when the twins arrive you wont get dressed for days lol. sounds like you had a busy saturday, what goodies did you buy?

well its lukes birthday and we have been sorting out the downstairs loo which we are gona make into a utility but luke is such a half job person and stopped at just cleaning it out lol

all i seem to be doing is bf, feeding bf feeding bf feeding its fun but it very different to just bf.


----------



## SarahJaneH

Kara, that sounds like a lovely birthday treat for Luke lol!

I am such a slob, it's all true. I have really noticed this last week how the energy levels are running out quicker - must be the monster puds growing even more! We got a few bits and pieces of clothes and some stuff from boots so I could get my free changing bag.


----------



## kara76

yeah to the free bag, its good too. i use mine more and more and often for a swimming bag but now im cairrying food im using it as the daily

you will need to rest more and more now as the puds are piling on the weight im sure. we must do coffee soon


----------



## SarahJaneH

Yeah, coffee would be good, maybe next week some time?


----------



## kara76

yeah next week sounds good to me

we are off drifting at the weekend and tyler is going to my mums for the day!!


----------



## kara76

my pudding is sleeping, luke is out and omg i wana some sweet! seems way way too quiet!


----------



## Sam76

Sorry - very quick one and bit of a me post....

I called to arrange a private scan and booked one for tomorrow evening. Clinic eventually got back to me about meds - not happy with what they said but won't go into that now. I asked about having a 9 week scan with them (as told them other ladies with twins have had this) and they've booked me in for next Thursday. Thinking I should probably cancel the one tomorrow night as too many scans might not be a good thing?? (have googled and got mixed info on whether lots of scans were safe or not   ) Feel like I'm going a bit bonkers, any thoughts? x


----------



## kara76

sam i had scans either 2 weeks from 16 weeks i think due to a short cervix.  i do know that TV scans can cause spotting due to the cervix. what about your meds hun?


----------



## Sam76

thanks kara

With the meds GP said that they won't prescribe any of them as 'out of their league' and not familiar with them. I was ok with that. Clinic called and said that as I'd had scan, my care was now down to midwife and obs and they'd need to prescribe them. Seeing midwife on Thursday but can't imagine everything is going to be sorted to get a prescription  on Friday and Ive got less than a week of pred and 7 days of clexane. I was also told I could start to wean off pred, estradiol and gestone. They didn't mention clexane so when I asked nurse said she'd check then said I could stop/reduce - when I mentioned the lupus anticoagulant and that I thought I should be staying on it she said that would be down to the obstetrician to decide (which wasn't particularly helpful). I'm hoping that since they've booked me in for a 9 week scan next week that they'll consider me still under their care and will prescribe more of everything to tide me over. Hoping DH will ring them today and see if he can persuade them to write a prescription that I can go and collect.   

will let you know how things develop.... x


----------



## Jule

Oh dear sam sounds like a nightmare.its weirsd isn't it as soon as u get a positive the clinics don't want to know.guys r the sam they have given me no where near enough cyclogest and said I have to get from gp.I think though if I struggle they will give to me.hope dh can get more of a positive response from them.great though that u have a scan booked.

I'm booked in for scan next thur at crmw and will book another for 3 wks time.


----------



## kara76

oh sam , its madness you can tell no one has ever been pregnant through fertility treatment!! most people dont see there ob til 20 weeks so make sure you explain your situation when you see midwife and you will need to see yours sooner, i saw mine at 14 weeks due to the clexane and she advise staying on it which i did til 5 days after the birth. tell them your gp will no prescribe your drugs which again is madness and a disgrace! and they should prescribe for you! is this a self funded cycle or nhs? maybe they are trying to keep the cost down!! not great after care

jule yay to your scan. will you ahve your second at crwm?

well tyler was up twce and is off her food a little, think we are gona have a tooth soon!


----------



## Jule

Yes ill pay for both at crmw otherwise I have to pay to go to london!

Tyler will be up and down now for months depending on what teeth are coming thru.I'm sure once she is feeling bit better she will be eating lots making up for lost time


----------



## kara76

makes sense to stay local

yeah and she is a snotty madam again, doesnt seem to like breakfast but hey she fed at 1am, 5am and 830am so she's had plenty of lovely mummy milk. she is now only taking 4oz bottle at 10pm so might try bf at that time and giving a bottle in the day, this way if i do bf for longer that i thought i can do morning and night feeds. she didnt go in her own cot luke wanted her to stay with us!! i laid in bed listening to her playing this morning and knowing we are so lucky and blessed


----------



## kara76

anyone heard from ffydd?


----------



## claire1

Just seen on ********, that Ffydd has had her baby and is home.  Don't know any details, I'm sure she'll post here when she has chance.


----------



## Jule

Aaah thats lovely congratulations Ffydd.


----------



## kara76

claire good find lol

im off to see **

congratulations ffydd


----------



## Sam76

Congratulations Ffydd - can't wait to hear more news   

Quick update from me. Went for scan at Spire this evening and all ok - both still there and measuring ok for dates (one measuring 8w1 and one 7w6). Was an abdominal scan so pics were pretty fuzzy but just reassured that all still looks ok as have no symptoms, (.)(.) not as sore as they were last week and no sickness. DH did his magic and Jodie has said that a script has been written for me to collect before the end of the week with enough pred, clexane and estradiol to last until my scan next Thursday. At that appoinntment, they'll also cover the reduction/weaning/continutation of drugs - hurrah! Midwife appointment this week on Thursday (any idea how long this might last?)

x


----------



## Jule

Great news sam on scan and another next wk bet you can see the differences on all scans you've had so far.good news drugs are sorted as well.
I can only assume that your 1st appt with the midwife will be about an hour as she will need to take lots of information.someone may be able to tell you for definate though.


----------



## claire1

Morning

Sam it varies from area to area.  My first appointment was at the surgery and lasted about 15 mins.  She just told basic details from me, and arranged a 12 weeks scan.  She then came to the house a few weeks later for a full assessment, where she took all family history and discussed tests etc.  I think this lasted about 1hr and half, but we were gossiping as well (as we're based in the same surgery).  Hope thats of some help.  You'll defo notice the difference with the scans.  Don't worry about not having any symptoms I had very few, a little bit of nausea, and a lot of indigestion.  Everyone is differnet.

Jule how are you feeling?

Ffydd hope your first night home with bubs was OK, and a huge congratulations

Hope everyone is OK?


----------



## Taffy Girl

Congratulations FFydd - looking forward to seeing pics. Hope you are all doing ok x 

Sam - great news on the scan and gkad the meds are sorted    My first midwife appointment was probably about an hour - we completed the green maternity notes form and had a good old natter - but I think it does vary as different surgeries/midwives have different practices. 

Well I have just been and signed Morgan up for nursery and paid the deposit - he starts on 14th March which is when I go back to work - but he will have about 4 settling in sessions from the end of February. Even though I am happy with the nursery my stomach is literally churning at the thought of leaving him ...... but it has to be done. Now I just have to make the most of the last 4 and a half months. 

Hope everyone else is doing ok. I am not on much at the mo as my laptop is in for repair and our home computer is very slow. 
x


----------



## Queenie1

ffydd congratulations. hope you are both doing well.

 taffy such a difficult thing i bet he will love it there.

sam great news about the scan the med's.

jules great news that you have a scan booked at crmw

nic hope you are babies are well.

hi to all mummies, babes , and bumps.


----------



## SarahJaneH

Hi all

Congrats Ffydd! Look forward to hearing more news

Taffy, good you have the nursery sorted, must be very hard to think about now but I'm sure Morgan will enjoy it

Sam, great news on your scan, a couple of days difference is absolutely fine, mine have been about that all along. My first midwife app was about an hour at home, filling in forms, discussing general questions and a bit of chit chat too. Next I saw her at clinic for bloods I think, then just after the 12 week scan. I didn't see my consultant until 24 weeks, so definitely ask for an earlier appt to discuss your meds. Glad you have meds sorted for now at least, I had a similar thing, where was told at clinic they would fax a letter to my GP but it didn't arrive and I had only 2 days meds left, so my GP just prescribed a weeks supply of what I told him over the phone and I still had to chase up clinic, eventually Arianna wrote a new letter. I was very glad the GP was so good about it.

I didn't have too many symptoms early on, my boobs just grew a lot and I felt very tired, a little bit of nausea (ginger beer was good for that).

Jule, how are you feeling? Glad you don't have to wait too long for your scan

Hi Queenie, hope you are recovering well

Kara, how's Tyler - any teeth poking through yet?

Mimi, hope you and Steffan are both well.

Claire, did Elliott enjoy his swimming?

Nic, hope you are enjoying having your two at home must be hard work but great to be back together


----------



## kara76

hiya all

sam glad your scan went well woo hoo and great you got your meds sorted. my first mw appointment was about an hour too, lots of paper work, i felt a little let down by it as i expected it to be really exciting and it wasnt lol. i spoke to the midwifes at the hospital after my 12 week scan about seeing a ob due to the drugs i was on and they sorted me an appontment straight away

jule hows you huni? doing anything nice?

andi hows you hun?

claire how are you ? hows lovely elliot? did you put anything on his sore mouth?

taffy well done you for sorting a nursery, im sure it will be good once you have done it a  few times and like you say now you can enjoy the coming months. we keep argueing about me going back to work or not lol

sarah hows the crimbo pudds, cant wait to see your bump

mimi hows you and steffan?

ravan, miriam, cath, nic and everyone hiya


for all your pregnant ladies symptom wise i had hardly anything and really wanted to be sick or something yet looking back i am so so pleased i was well. i did have increased sense of smell and a few times i felt nausea and was sick probably 3 times which i blame mil cooking lol

afm well ummm lukes bloody work have stressed him out on his week off, thanks you bunch of dicks!! feeding wise crikey if anyone says weaning is easier dont listen as its just extra im finding lol, im enjoying it. the earlier bottle went down well yet still awake at 1am and 4am so might try purely mummy milk tonight and see what happens. better go and heat some food for pudding


----------



## trickynic

Hi everyone - finding it a bit hard to keep up on FF but glad to see mums, bumps, and kiddies appear to be doing well.


Congratulations Ffydd - looking forward to hearing more   


AFM, having both twins home is bloody hard work! (sorry Sam and Sarah!) but we're getting there. Daytimes are fine but the nights are difficult. Unfortunately my PND has got worse rather than better so I am off to the see the GP tomorrow. Didn't want to go on medication but I may just need something to get me through the next few weeks. Dreading DH going back to work next week but my mum is coming up to help. Although it's hard, they are both the most amazing little creatures and are both gorgeous (if I do say so myself!). My due date was on Sunday - can you believe it? Evan now weighs 6lb 13oz and Alys is 4lb 8oz.


----------



## kara76

nic its great they are both home and no doubt it is hard work, those early days are hard. hey girl if you need help get some and there is no shame in getting some meds to help you through. great your mum is gona help you out when your dh goes back to work, take one day at a time

tyler is enjoying ewatching animals on tv, i so wana take her to the zoo lol. maybe we can go as a ff meet lol


----------



## kara76

incase anyone is interested

heres pudding feed times, this routine has just happened by itself
7ish breastfeed
830 breastfeed, sometimes not
9/930am porridge with fruit. dd wonteat straight porridge
11ish breast feed
1ish 2cubes of veg puree, pudding if still hungry
3ish breast feed
5/6dinner, 2 to 3 cubes
8 ish breast feed (tried bottle last night)
10/11 ff was 7oz but now 4ish
night feeds
1am (only lately)
4/5am


----------



## SarahJaneH

Ah Nic, I'm sure it is really hard work, don't worry I'd rather have the warts and all report - at least I know what I am getting into lol. Don't be hard on yourself and if you need some help to get through the first few weeks at home then go for it.  Great your mum will be around too. Sounds like Evan and Alys are doing really well, great weights now. You've all come a long way in the last few weeks, so give yourself a big pat on the back girl. 

Hiya Kara, Christmas puds are doing OK, bump is coming along nicely, another scan and consultant next week so we'll see what they say. Feeling more kicks now but haven't a clue which is which as they seem to be moving all over the place.

Glad Tyler is enjoying her food, looks like she is keeping you very busy! Boo to Luke's work


----------



## kara76

i wana feel the kicks lol, aww how lush. 

oh yeah im busy , pudding seems to like the floor to sleep on lately


----------



## Queenie1

kara sounds like tyler is keeping your busy with her feeds. 

nic well done on having the both at home now. i bet it is difficult and take all the help that is offered its not worth struggling on your own. good weights as well.

sarah good to hear the puds are growing well.

sam. andi and julia how are you all getting on.

so who is next to have a ivf miracle.


----------



## SarahJaneH

Bl**dy nora, I think it might be me next Queenie


----------



## Queenie1

ooh have i worried you sarah x


----------



## SarahJaneH

Hehe Queenie, just a teeny bit lol, where is the time going?!


----------



## Queenie1

time is flying by. can't believe where this year has gone. just think you will get to meet your precious bundles


----------



## kara76

when is pickwick due?

sarah dont be worried, its wonderful, i really enjoyed my labours lol


----------



## SarahJaneH

Pickwick is due at the same time as me, so maybe it won't be me next! Although I'm pretty sure I will pop before Christmas...I'm not too worried really, just thinking arghh I still have loads to sort out, but it will all fall into place I'm sure and very exciting. Have been put in touch with some local twin mums who want to start a group in Cardigan soon so that will be nice.

Glad this year has gone fast for you Queenie, you've had a lot of waiting to do    this cycle is the one for you x


----------



## kara76

aww thats great about starting a group, it will be a lifeline im sure. i bet you will go before crimbo and hey if you dont fancy a bumpy car ride lol, remember if it snow i have good chunky tyres lol

so so exciting and im sure things will slot into place but do make sure you ave a bag packed


----------



## Jule

Nic great to hear you are home with the babies both together.I'm sure you are doing a fantastic job and don't expect too much of yourslef.take all the help and medication you need.it will help you cope with these early days xx

Hi everyone else sounds like your all doing well.

I been shopping today with lisa which was nice and managed to get some xmas shopping as she carried my bags.get more bloated by the day and now can't fit into clothes.boobs have grown and are sore too.
Going to gp tom about sick note,bloating,ibs and left abdo pain


----------



## kara76

jule shopping sounds lovely.

omg i just found tyler attempting to chew on rex's bone!she must have crawled forward to get it while i was in the loo, she only crawls backwards while im watching lol


----------



## mimi41

Jules woohoo bring on the fatness lol

Kara its probably very tasty

Nic i'm glad twins doing well, one is tiring enough bless

Just looking at my bump photos i looked like i was carying twins lol.  Christ i would of popped if two was in there lol


----------



## claire1

Evening ladies

I have one grumpy little boy over the last 2 days, and I really don't know what to do with him.  Not sure if it's his teeth, his little boy or that he has a cold coming (as his dad feels a little under the weather).  He wont sleep unless I cwtch him to sleep and I really don't like doing this, as it's not fair on other people when they look after him.  I've tried calpol and that settles him for a short time, but then he starts crying again.  I would ring the GP, but he doesn't have a temp or any real symptoms other than crying and grumpy (which isn't;t him lately, he's normally smiling a chatting).  Think I might see how he is tom, and if still the same may ring my friend who's a GP.

Jule loving the ticker.  Yeah on xmas shopping, I so need to start at least Elliot is sorted.  Hope the symptoms ease for you.

Sarah not long for you now.

Kara they always do things when your not looking.

We need to start a list of when baby's were born and due dates.  I know there's one as a topic, but we're not very good at updating it.  Maybe if it's on the start of this thread it will be easier to keep it up to date.  What do we all think?

Right I'm off to make a cuppa whilst Elliot is in his swing.


----------



## kara76

morning all

claire how is elliot today? if you feel you wana get gp to check him deffo go

afm tyler had her first night in her own room woo hoo, think she enjoyed it yet i was up twice extra to check on her lol


----------



## claire1

Morning all

He's sleeping at the mo, and did manage to drop off without being cwtched, so maybe he's feeling a bit better.  We'll see.  Gonna see how he is by this afternoon and if he's still like the last 2 days gonna ring the surgery for some advice.

OMG Tyler in her own room, thats a big step.  Glad she enjoyed it.  Think we're gonna but Elliot into his own room around Christmas, so thats he's settled before I go back to work.

Hope everyone else is OK?


----------



## Jule

Hi claire glad elliot bit better today.hopefully he will continue to improve.

Great news kara that tyler is in her own room I bet you will all sleep better once u get used to her being in there.

How's everyone else?


----------



## pickwick

Afternoon ladies.

Well we are back from our little trip and we survived the crossing to Santander.  Had a nice relaxing time, ate loads.

Ffydd congratulations wonderful news.

Nic so glad you have both babies home now, good luck with everything.

AFM I am due on the 10th January.  We have a complimentary 4d scan tomorrow because the last one was unsuccessful as our little one refused to be photographed!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Kara sounds like you are having fun with Tyler, time is just flying by.

Sarah - hope you are ok, I think you will be next girl.xx

Love to everyone.xxxx


----------



## kara76

claire im glad elliot is abit better today, he might just be a little off colour or teething

jule hows you hun?

pick all the best for your 4d scan, tyler did the same to us lol

well ladies tyler is now 16lbs 2 oz so weaning must be going very well indeed, i spoke to HV about the night waking and she said as long as im happy to give Tyler a small bf to get her back to sleep to carry on as we are, fine by me. she said that tyler will probably sleep better in her own room once she is use to it but thinks i might be up more checking on her just like i was last night lol

right dinner time lol

mimi lovely to see you and steffan today


----------



## SarahJaneH

Hey Pick, good luck for your scan tomorrow. 

Just a quick one from me tonight. I'm off to a wedding tomorrow and haven't got a clue what to wear, so that is tonight's job, along with packing for the weekend. 

Hope everyone is well, have a good weekend all.


----------



## Queenie1

woo hoo tyler well done on your first night in your nursery.

pick good luck for scan.

sarah enjoy wedding.

claire glad to hear elliot is getting better. 

mini how are you and steffan.

miriam how are you, how the vertigo. how's maia

hi raven & sam.
hi emma & J


----------



## kara76

http://westons.com/acatalog/Online_Catalogue_Ashtons_and_Parsons_infant_powders_1882.html#aAAN1S
get your teething powders ladies

sarah have you got anything that fits lol

queenie thank you, it was a big step in a lifetime of big steps lol

/links


----------



## kara76

hiya all how is everyone?

what yuck weather. i was woken this morning to tyler playing in her big cot, so so cute. im deffo not sleeping as well as tyler is as its so weird not to hear her breathing lol


----------



## Taffy Girl

Oooops ..... I have managed to spend £100 in the Sainburys half price toy sale today. Everything is half price. Only a few bits online - but lots in the shops if you are prepared to fight with the crowds. Its on till next Thursday. 

I got my last pay today until I go back to work in March - so was supposed to make it last.... ah well my boy is special and he deserves it (and there were a few crimbo pressies for other people). I may actually lose the weight when we cannot afford to eat in January    

Hope everyone is ok x


----------



## kara76

there is an upside to being skint then lol no food lol

i wish we sainsburys here boo hiss boo. so what did you buy hun


----------



## nic2010

Hi everyone

Is there room for 1 more on this board?

I had my treatment at IVF wales and now have a beautiful DD, I have been posting on my birth thread and took me ages to plump up the courage for that.

So there I've done it, bit the bullet and said   so hope you don't mind outsiders.

Nic x


----------



## Taffy Girl

Nic you are very welcome    the more the merrier on this thread   

I bought Morgan the Fisher Price sing-along animal choo choo, My Pal Violet, Vtech playtime phonics bus, a pig-ugly zingzilla cuddly monkey (Zak, I think - the little man grabbed it from the shelf and kept playing with it and stroking it all round the shop so I didnt have the heart to put it back - but boy is it ugly!) a garage with cars, a pull along dog and a cuddly Iggle Piggle for the pram. For my god-children/neice I got a giant Gruffalo puzzle, a giggling doll and travel kit, a musical duck, loads of cars and a crayola light box/projector thing. Oh and a carton of baby milk and some fajita spices lol


----------



## nic2010

Thank you Taffy Girl

Sounds like you bought some fab stuff, and for half price you can't go wrong. I was a terrible lurker on this site all the way through my pregnancy and think I remember reading that we live in the same area. My DD was born in the Gwent and spent 7 days in the neonatal ward.

Speaking of sainsburys my mum has just walked through the door after going to sainsburys for bread with Yojojo (waybuloo), spalshing fish, pop up toy and a mini dj system   . 

Nic x


----------



## kara76

nic hiya lovely to haave you here and congrates on your dd

taffy did you leave anything there lol, sound like lovely present

for tyler i have scout the teddy, my first doll,yep i brought a doll lol and stackable cars yet my mum has brought loads and im gona get a vfew more


----------



## claire1

Happy Halloween everyone


----------



## kara76

hiya all

happy halloween

we are off to a party later yay

my parents had tyler for the day yesterday and it would have been easier to take her as we didnt have 2 cars running anyway lol. 

are the clocks going back effecting your babes?


----------



## spooks

kara


> are the clocks going back effecting your babes?


- seems like baby spooks is radio controlled by GMT  - she's done everything today the same time as usual on the clock even though she should've been out by an hour 



> i just found tyler attempting to chew on rex's bone


 that's what I call extreme baby led weaning 

nic


> hope you don't mind outsiders


I can assure you they'll reply to anyone on this thread   I didn't have even have my last 2 tx's at IVF Wales and I post on here - and get lovely replies   
welcome. hope you are well.

CONGRATS to FFYDD - hope all is well 

love to everyone else  spooks


----------



## nic2010

Kara76 - Thank you for the welcome   . How did the party go? I dressed Sophie in a witches outfit and we did trick or treat at nana's house. Think the time difference had an effect on us, Sophie decided to have a 2 hour nap    can't remember the last time that happened, we only have 2 30mins nap's a day lately. You mentioned running 2 cars, is that ref drifting that you do? If you don't mind me asking is that drifting as in like the film? Sorry for sounding simple   

Claire -Happy halloween   

Spooks - Thank you for the welcome. Your right about the nice replies, I've been lurking for so long and everyone seems so friendly   

AFM - My little lady decided to crawl yesterday for the first time, so very proud. She went from doing nothing and would make everyone pass her what she wanted to doing it all herself. I thought she would turn 1 before she even attempted anything   .

  to all

Nic x


----------



## Jule

Welocme nic.lovely to hear your little one as started crawling.there will be no stopping her now.

Hope everyone had a happy halloween and all the babies were dresed up.we had loads of trick or treaters and 2 special ones (my nephews) they do the family round every year.


----------



## kara76

morning all

how is everyone?

nic yeah drifting like the film lol , its great fun. good news on the crawling watch out now lol

spooks hiya hun, hope your ok

jule not long til your scan now

i think we should have a jumperoo delivered today yay a present from 2 very good friends


----------



## kara76

forgot to say my beautiful daughter has learnt no and shakes her head which i thought was nothing to start with but now she is using it in context, i have started baby signing and when i ask if she wants more using words and signing if she has had enough food i get the no shaking head, so so cute


----------



## nic2010

Jule - She has already started getting faster, baby gates next I think! Congratulations on your BFP    not long left until your scan, how are you feeling?

Kara - Glad I know what you mean now, sounds like amazing fun! You will not regret the jumperoo, it really gives them so much fun. Well done on the baby signing, that was something I wanted to start and never got round to it   .

Hi to everyone else

Hope your all well

Nic x


----------



## kara76

oh nic drifting is amazing fun. so did your little one just all of a sudden crawl?

the clocks changing have really mess tyler up and omg she is teething bad love her. i got the calpol out as she vwas hurting


----------



## nic2010

Kara - Pretty much, yes. She went from sitting to lying on her front and calling for me to resuce her to 3 full crawls to get her toys. Think after a good nights sleep she has really learnt today that if she wants it she will have it and just helps herself to her toys, so cute.

  to Tyler for her teeth, I find nurofen better than calpol for the pain and also the best teething relief we use is anbesol which you can get in the chemist.


----------



## kara76

thanks for the tips nic

bet it was amazing seeing your LO crawling, get those stair gates brought lol

tyler has been getting annoyed today that she couldnt work a toy and keep hitting it in a strop and then tonight luke was showing her how to do it and she did it and then kept doing it. im just amazed at everything. she now knows the sign for more and drink, i need to learn more now lol


----------



## Ffydd

Hi all,

Remember me? Lol. Sorry it's been so long, hopefully you've heard by now that Jake Daniel English was born 23/10/10 at 2.23am. 

Bit of a traumatic birth and we only got home on Friday afternoon. We're both doing well now though and it's fantastic being a mum!

Hope everyone is doing well, haven't had chance to catch up - it's pages and pages since my last post. x


----------



## kara76

aww ffydd how come such the long hospital stay? bet your glad to be home with your little one, isnt it great being a mummy.love the pics on **


----------



## Ffydd

Most of the labour was ok, but his heart rate dropped as soon as I pushed so we were rushed to theatre, where I had Ventouse and then forceps, basically his head was completely battered and it was swollen and bruised even down his face. He was in so much pain that every time we moved him for the first few days he cried out in pain, it was heartbreaking. He couldn't feed either because of the pain so he had to have breast milk by syringe. Then finally when he improved and started breastfeeding we came home for a night but had to go straight back in the next day because his jaundice had gotten a lot worse and needed treatment. He had to go on the light box and we could only take him off to feed/ change him. Hospital stay was pretty miserable, but he's like a different baby now, so hopefully it's all behind us.


----------



## kara76

oh the poor boy and poor you. glad all is well now and you cant get one with fmaily life


----------



## SarahJaneH

Hi everyone

A bit to catch up on after a few days away. Ffydd, big congrats on the arrival of your gorgeous boy, sounds like you had quite a time of it, but hopefully now you can put it all behind you, lovely name!

Welcome Nic, congrats on your daughter, great she is crawling now, that will keep you busy!

Kara, Mimi, Taffy, Miriam, Ravan, Claire, Pick, Trickynic, Sam, Jule, hope you are all ok. Will read back and catch up properly after work x


----------



## kara76

morning all 

how is everyone?

sarah dont work too hard

afm im not sure but think i either have a bruised gum or an abcess coming, will wait and see how it is and if bad tomorrow will get in touch with dentist, its not the same tooth  and i think i can remember tyler headbutting me but was it there lol. she went down earlier last night which was really odd


----------



## Jule

Ffydd so pleased that you are both finally home and you can now enjoy having Jake home with you.  Hope you are feeling well following such a traumatic birth.

Kara you dont seem to be having much luck with your teeth, lets hope its a bruise.

Sarah cant be long before you finishe work now? How are you feeling?


----------



## kara76

hiya jule hows you?

i have to go to the dentist at 1230, just trying to work out how the heck i can feed tyler at 1pm when no way to heat the food! any ideas? unless i just give her a yoghurt til i can get to heat the food


----------



## Jule

Just take cold foods banana is filling and a yogurt will keep her going until you can give her something else when you gte home.

Im ok bloating has gone down slightly thank goodness and pulling pains have gone.  IBS seems to have settled, although dont want to speak too soon.  Ive been having at leats 2 glasses of peppermint cordial a day which has helped but its disgusting.


----------



## kara76

it is gross but if its helping its worth it for sure. glad your feeling better

i think i will give her a yoghurt and some mummy milk and make lunch later today. she is not herself atm and i think its teething, her gums look so very sore


----------



## Jule

Oh bless she will have problems with teething for many more months to come.  Hopefully though the pain will ease a bit.


----------



## nic2010

Afternoon

Kara - What a difference a couple of days makes! I'm used to pottering around in the house and today while sorting the washing I come back to find Sophie is eating cotton wools balls   . Think I need to arrange where I kept things. How did it go at the dentist?

Jule - Peppermint cordial Yummy, NOT! At least it seems to be helping.

Sarah - Hope your day at work goes quick for you. I'm back in 3 weeks and not looking forward to it.

Ffydd - Huge congratulations on the birth of little Jake, he looks adorable x


----------



## trickynic

Ffydd - congratulations again on such a gorgeous little boy. Sorry to hear the delivery was so traumatic but glad to hear Jake is better now.


I'm having a bit of a mental time trying to catch up on here so sorry if I don't do many personals! I haven't had time to catch up on the cyclers thread in weeks so hope everyone is getting on ok.


A quick update from me - I went to the GP and he has precribed me anti-deps and valium for the anxiety attacks. The valium has been helpful in keeping the anxiety at bay but I'm still undecided whether to take the anti-depressants as I'm worried about side-effects. Also they take about 2-4 weeks to work and can make you feel worse to start with. The babies are doing really well - Evan now weighs 7lb 12oz and Alys is 5lb 3oz. I think they are having a bit of a growth spurt as they seem to want feeding all the time and I'm desperately trying to keep to my 4 hour routine to save my sanity! DH went back to work yesterday but my mum has been coming up from Swansea every day to help out. Night times are still hard but it's surprising how little sleep you can survive on! 


Hope everyone is well xx


----------



## mimi41

Congrats Ffydd i'm glad he's ok now

Nic how true i survive on very little lol

Jules not long till scan, gd luck hun.  I predict twins and i was right on Sarah and Sam lol

Kara they should take that tooth out hun


----------



## kara76

hiya all

nic lol cotton wool, watch out now for alsorts. im so not ready for crawling

nic wow the twins are gaining weight so well. you take those pills if you need them. i havent slept for months and its weird when i get 5 hours now lol, i actually feel worst for it!

mimi this is a different tooth, can you believe that, how are you?

well my tooth a difference one might need specialist tx because it is already root filled and the infection could be deeper!! damn it. ive never had so much trouble with my tteth


----------



## Taffy Girl

Hello - I'm back! 
Well my old laptop is officially deceased - I had burnt out the motherboard...... maybe I am spending too much time on FF and ** lol! Our home computer was soooooo slow by comparison that DH has been and bought us a new very lovely laptop as an early Christmas pressie..... so thats one thing less to buy and wrap hee hee! 

I have a lot to catch up on - hope everyone is ok. All good here - Morgan was weighed this week - he gained 4 ounces and is 15lb 12 oz - spot on the 9th centile. Had a long chat with my HV who was pleased with all his development and gave me some tips on getting him to sit up preferes to lay/crawl and to eat a bit more .... still very slow and now wanting sweet rather than savoury stuff (just like Daddy!). He is very active now and so having to have a proper nap midday as he wears himself out! He has had bad nappy rash for about 10 days - but now we have a 3rd tooth through (yay!) it seems to have cleared up.  He is having his first sleepover with Grandma and Grandpa on Saturday night..... how brave am I?!

Loking forward to the meet on Saturday. Will do some personals when I have caught up x


----------



## kara76

hey taffy lovely to see you. great you have a new laptop did you save all your pictures from it?
glad HV is happy with morgan, i read somewhere if babies like sweet food, give them a spoonful of pudding then spoon of savory etc, not sure if this is mega habit forming though lol
wow girl your brave a whole night, well your parents are brave too lol

how is everyone

Tyler is 26 weeks today, god how did that time go so quick and she is still sound asleep, i love love to say she slept all night but she didnt lol. right time to put the newly delievered jumperoo together


----------



## kara76

forgot to say and big well done morgan of getting your third tooth, yay. which one is it mummy?


----------



## SarahJaneH

Hi all

Taffy, new laptop sounds fab. Glad to hear Morgan is well - enjoy your night out on Saturday!

Sorry you are having tooth trouble kara, and Tyler too - what a pair! hope you are both feeling better soon.

Mimi, how's you and Steffan? Hope you have a fab time this weekend with the girls.

Nic, hope you are doing ok, one day at a time and you will get there. Great weight gain for the babybells, well done you.

Nic, sounds like you need eyes in the back of your head now your little girl is crawling lol

Claire, how are you and Elliott?

Good luck for tomorrow Jule and Sam

Kara, Mimi, was hoping to see if we could catch up for a coffee this week, but don;t think I'll manage it, have first parentcraft class and growth scan today, then cons tomorrow and work Friday (boo to the last one!). Hope to catch up soon. Work is ok, am pacing myself and doing some at home really helps. can't wait to finish though!

Quick Q - do you need to wash all new baby clothes / bedding? Not that I'm a lazy moo or anything...


----------



## kara76

sarah hope the scan goes well and cant wait to hear how big the puds are. yeah wash everything, i used fairy and comfort pure yet any non bio is fine. the stuff i gave you was freshly washed.

oh tyler loves her jumperoo


----------



## Jule

Glad you are back online Taffy and with a new pc   

Sarah hope your apts go well this week.  Will you have a plan then?

Kara great that Tyler is enjoyign her jumperoo perhaps she will sleep better if she is on that all day


----------



## SarahJaneH

Thanks for the tip Kara, was just wondering about the new stuff in packets etc, but I guess best to get any manufacturing chemicals off. The bundle you gave me is fab! dh was well impressed with the farm theme. Looking forward to seeing the puds again today, am v hungry at the moment so eating loads, I feel like I am fattening up two turkeys for christmas lol. Glad tyler is enjoying her jumperoo!

Hi Jule, not sure whether there will be a plan, just over 30 weeks now, so guess we will probably talk through options at least. Last time I saw her, cons was happy to go au natural if all looking ok, but depends where they are lying at scan. How are you doing?


----------



## Jule

Im ok thanks Sarah just getting nervous for tomorrwo and want it to be here.  This is the furthest we have been so feeling bit apprehensive about it all.  Hopefully everything will be fine.


----------



## kara76

what time is your scan jule?

sarah glad the stuff was ok, it was meant for your babies lol


----------



## Jule

4pm so have all day to wait


----------



## SarahJaneH

pmsl Kara!

Glad you are ok Jule, its completely understandable to be nervous, I know I was and still get a bit uptight before each scan. Wishing you all the best for tomorrow - shame you have to wait so long in the day


----------



## kara76

hope you manage to sleep tonight jule, are you doing anything to keep you busy tomorrow

sarah have you brought everything you need now?

i have loads to do today but cant be bother lol, a mate is coming to plaster the utility room tnight so i have to cook us dinner so im preparing a roast and will cook some veggies for tyler, im kinda making up my own stuff


----------



## kara76

wow just phoned orange to cancel my contract as i could go elsewhere for £15 per month and they matched it yay


----------



## SarahJaneH

Good result with Orange Kara - i did similar with my car insurance last week when my renewal came through and had gone up quite a bit. Always good to ask.

We are getting there with the shopping, picked the car seats up today. Have most of the big stuff sorted, mainly bits and pieces now. Scan went well, lower twin is head first so hopefully will stay that way, both are still going strong, 3lb 15 oz and 4lb estimated so really pleased. I think I will need to go in a wheelbarrow by the end lol

Hope everyone has a good evening and good luck again to Jule and Sam


----------



## kara76

ow sarah theres alot of pudding in there lol

better start the guesses i think

Guesses for sarah
2 boys- 15th December

afm my poor girl is teething bad and is grumpy but now gets excited going to bed lol so cute


----------



## kara76

morning ladies how is everyone

Tyler slept through the night, a whole 9 hours  may it continue lol. she went down at 9pm, woke at 1045 for a feed then didnt wake til 8am. wow and i feel like i have a hangover now, shame luke was up at 6am . ive changed a few things recently but i dont think its anything ive done and just a development thing, you watch us have a hell night now lol. fancy tyler doing it bang on26weeks old. 

our plastering was done last night so i have heaps of cleaning to do, new phone will be delievered and an interview for a mag at 11am and baby club later if my truck will start!

jule its your big day today, i know you must be very nervous. hope you managed to sleep


----------



## Jule

Sarah that's great news sounds like the twins are doing really well.wow a couple more wks and they will be great sizes.all good that one has head down I wonder if it will stay that way.how are you feeling?

Kara great tyler slept all night maybe this is her new pattern now which will be great.

Hi everyone else


----------



## kara76

yeah maybe a new pattern, i do think we are having a growth sprut ontop of teething or she is doing alot of feeding for comfort. i quit doing the bottle on saturday and am onlu bf now, whether that has helped i dont know


----------



## SarahJaneH

Well done Tyler on the big sleep! Shame you didn't get the best out of it Kara, but you will get to enjoy the longer sleeps I am sure. Good luck with cleaning, plaster dust gets everywhere grrrr

Hi Jule, I'm ok thanks, starting to slow up a bit now but otherwise feeling well. I managed to see the consultant yesterday so don't have to go today now which was good. She's happy with everything and will see me again in 3 weeks and may discuss a plan then. If lower one stays head down then they'll consider natural delivery. It's all getting exciting.

Hope you managed to sleep last night Jule and that the hours are going quick today


----------



## kara76

fingers crossed the lower twin stays head down hun, i think its great they will consider a natural birth yay and good you didnt have to go back today. wow in 3 weeks you will have a plan, amazing how quick its gone


----------



## SarahJaneH

I know, time is flying! John did my scan yesterday and he told me the last few sets of twins there have arrived later than they all thought, one lady almost to 40 weeks. He was laughing about their size and said it's only an estimate they could be bigger lol. They seem pretty relaxed about it all which makes me feel more at ease and won't necessarily intervene at 38 weeks if all is ok, I'm happy with that.

Is your truck playing up?


----------



## Jule

Sarah its all sounding good, how exciting.  At least you are now ready.  When do you finish work?

I did sleep surprisingly but today is going slightly slower.  My sister is picking me up at 3.15 and taking me and dh  will meet me there as he is comign from work.  I think from about 2pm time will really drag but i do plan a shower and ill potter until she comes.

Kara hope the cleaning is coming on and not too much work.


----------



## SarahJaneH

Nice your sister will keep you company for a while, have a good long shower and pamper yourself.

I am supposed to finish mid Dec but am working at home mostly from Monday onwards as most of teaching done by then, just the odd trip up to work but if that gets too much then I'll stop early. So far it is ok at work as I do a long day and keep going, then crash the next. I think the driving will be the main thing to stop me going in as work itself is fine.


----------



## Jule

Well you have done really well up until now.  I suppose you are lucky that you can work mostly from home now which will be good.  How much driving do you have to do?


----------



## SarahJaneH

If I go in to work, it's just over an hour each way, I've got the seat back as far as I can stretch from the airbag now! I'm really lucky work is flexible, they've been good to me fair play.


----------



## Jule

Oh that is a long journey every day isnt it.  Do you need tyo switch the air bag off or does it stay on


----------



## nic2010

Hi Ladies

Sorry not posted much since I joined you all but been so busy trying to organise myself for a wedding this weekend. I'm away fri - mon and my mum is looking after Sophie, it's nice to have a little time off but I miss her so much. I will catch up with you all when I return.

Hope everyone is well x

Nic x


----------



## kara76

nic have a lovely time

afm well to clinic and tyler has gained an oz but hv says that weight gain slows down as they get more active and her feeding from me more is just upping my supply again. poor tyler just fell asleep while eating


----------



## Sam76

Very quick one from me... sorry not doing well with posts, just so tired at the mo - yesterday was out and about with work going from one meeting to another at lunchtime I parked car, locked myself in and had a sleep for 40 mins   felt much better for it though!

Jule - so so thrilled to get your news about your scan - another double bumper   (looks like Mimi has a knack for knowing   )


AFM -I had 9 week scan at IVF Wales today and have now been signed over to GP/midwife/consultant. Both bubs fine and measuring just right for dates (one at 9w3 and one at 9w2). One was sleeping/resting and one was moving about a bit and gave us a wave with a tiny tiny arm   ). Arianna did scan and was much more reassuring. Meds also sorted for the next 2 weeks. It'll be consultants decision whether I can stay on clexane (Arianna said that with the lupus anticoagulant she would recommend it, so won't be best pleased if consultant doesn't agree - but will have to wait for appointment to see what they say).

Hope everyone else is well xxx going for a nap now....  zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## SarahJaneH

Yay Sam, lots of good news today, you and Jule with your wonderful scan results and Marie with her fabulous BFP, I have been smiling from ear to ear for you all!

The tiredness can be overwhelming in the early stages, well truth be told at any time, so just rest up whenever your body tells you to.

Mystic Mimi you are getting good at this game - any thoughts on lottery numbers for the weekend?!

Have a good weekend Nic, bet it will be strange being away from your girl

Ah bless Tyler, falling asleep during dinner, she is a busy little girl


----------



## miriam7

sorry im really rubbish at posting lately i cant turn my back for a sec or maias up to something so can only post whens shes asleep i have no chance of being up to date on here   glad scans were fine sam and sarah i think your right about mimi shes got some sort of twin detector


----------



## kara76

morning all

almost a full nights sleep again yay

sam great news on your scan and good on ya for taking a nap, rest when you can

miriam dont worry hun, i bet maia is a handful 

sarah i remember my belly touching the steering wheel in the end, not good really, i wana know the lotto numbers too

wow a good day for news yesterday wasnt it, good times

we are off to fireworks tonight so hoping tyler likes them, she will probably sleep through it, she tends to do that when we take her places lol, poor rex is staying home so hope he will be ok. he has a dog flap so will probably be outside barking if anyone lets any off


----------



## Jule

Brillaint news sam on the scan and now under the care of the midwife how exciting 

Kara great that tyler sleeping through.

Miriam bet you are so busy now busy age 

We are off to firework display tonight...well I think I suppose it depends if the rain stops otherwise I would have thought it would be cancelled.
Anyone else with plans


----------



## Taffy Girl

Kara - great that you have made a breakthrough with the sleeping - it will probably take you a while to adjust. Hope the weaning is still going well. 

Jule - congratulations again. 

Sam - great news on your scan   

Sarah - Good that you can work from home - I did that a lot because of the snow and it was great. 

Miriam - you have your hands full with little Maia - sounds like lots of fun! 

Mimi - hope you and Steffan are ok - enjoy your meet with your friends - we will miss you both   

Nic - have a lovely weekend - I am leaving Morgan overnight for the first time tomorrow.... so I know how you'll be feeling   

Tricky - how are the little ones doing - and how are you? 

Claire hope you and Elliot are ok 

Ravan - hows the new pad? Hope you are settling in. 

Hello to everyone Ive missed - this is such a busy thread, 

No fireworks for us tonight - we will be staying in with Jasper - he is usually ok with fireworks but was very stressed last night    (not helped by Morgan chasing him around the living room 24/7 at the moment!) 
Busy weekend planned - meet tommorrow lunchtime, then we are out for dinner with friends tomorrow night, then Christmas shopping and Elemis facial (take 2!!) with my friend on Sunday which I am looking forward to. 

I am trying to do some cleaning and wrap some christmas presents today - but I have a busy boy crawling all over the place getting up to mischief so am not getting much done here!


----------



## trickynic

Sam - great news on your scan   . Have you had much morning sickness? I was told to expect it due to twins but didn't suffer that badly.


Congratulations again Jule   


Well, my babies are now 7 weeks old - I can't believe where the time has gone! They've really started to develop this week and have started taking an interest in colours and shapes etc. They smile a lot and it melts my heart! My mum has been coming up every day this week to help out as DH went back to work and she ended up staying over last night to help with the night feeds as my medication has been making me very sleepy. I'm still having good and bad days but am lucky to have such a lovely and supportive husband and family to help me through. I would really like to make the meet tomorrow but can't drive on this medication at the mo so maybe I will ask DH to drop me in for a quick visit instead.


----------



## Sam76

No sickness/nausea at all here Nic - just v tired (in bed watching strictly at the mo   )
Really pleased to hear that you're getting lots of help and support and that the Baby Bells are coming along beautifully xx


----------



## kara76

sam sounds like bed is gona be your best friend lol

lovely to see all the mums and new tums today yay, i loved all the scan pics brought back some wonderful memories for me


----------



## Jule

Aah kara bet it felt like only yesterday for you 
I ordered loads of clothes from nxt and tried them all on and keeping most.even decided to keep jeans that were 2 big because going on my size now it won't be long and they will fit.

Nic lovely to hear the twins are doing so well and great that you have got so much help.give it a few more weeks and hopefully you will feel better soon.

I am feeling sick again so think this is the start for me,all good though cause it means they are growing 

Lovely to see everyone today it was a great meet.


----------



## Taffy Girl

Lovely to see all the scan pics today. Amazing. I feel blessed to be a part of all your journeys. 
Brought back many happy memories of my scans (and the speeding ticket I got on the way to my 10 week scan lol!) 
I just hope that the coming months will bring good news for those still waiting for their dreams to be fulfilled.  

Well, the little man is sleeping at Grandma & Grampy's - and my house is looking rather clean..... I'm not quite sure what to do with myself without him! Roll on tomorrow morning lol x


----------



## Queenie1

jules you looked fab. glad you got some clothes it won't be long and you will need the bigger sizes. 

taffy how did you night go. i bet morgan enjoyed his sleep over.

nic hope you and the babies are well

sarah hope you are well.


----------



## SarahJaneH

Hi ladies

Glad you all had a lovely day yesterday, sounds great. 

Sorry you are feeling sick Jule, like you say it is good to have symptoms but not so much fun when you feel rough. I was lucky and was never sick but just felt a bit green at times. I found ginger beer a help. Next is great for mat stuff. I am now outgrowing some of my clothes, but can't be bothered to buy anything else now, sticking to some favourites that are a bit more stretchy!

Sam are you still in bed lol?! I have grown to love my bed even more than usual during pregnancy, tiredness has definitely been my most consistent symptom!

Nic, sounds like you are doing really well   

Hi Queenie, I'm feeling ok thank you. I'm trying to sort my hospital bag out today, starting to feel very real now! I am keeping everything crossed for you for your next cycle   

Mimi, hope you have had a fab time with the girlies this weekend

Kara, what lovely memories to bring back yesterday - hope Tyler is keeping up with sleeping through for you!

Taffy, hope it wasn't too strange without Morgan last night and you enjoyed your evening


----------



## kara76

hiya all

omg im shattered loltyler is sleeping very well and went 830 til 1030 then til 6am and then til 10am! wow but luke woke me at 4am and then i was awake for ages and ages and find iit really hard to sleep through! weird i knowand im sure it will all change soon lol. i have a mega headache.
tyler was sleeping on her front this morning love her.
been to tescos shopping god that place pisses me off big time. SIL ended up in hospital last night being checked for pre term labout but thankfully the test showed she is not at risk of going into labour in the next 2 weeks phew

how is everyone?


----------



## SarahJaneH

Good news about your SIL Kara, must have been a worry, when is she due? Tyler is doing really well with her sleeping, sure you will get back into your routine soon. I just did an online shop, couldn't face tescos today, you are braver than me lol.


----------



## kara76

my sil is 26 weeks and due 1st Feb. sarah tyler really is a dream, such a good little girl. just cooked her cod with cheesy veg and have loads of fruit and veg to cook up some more tomorrow.

how are you feeling?what pram did you go for in the end?


----------



## SarahJaneH

Blimey, she's a way to go then, thank goodness bubs is staying put. How are you doing? I hope my babies are going to be as good as Tyler   . All sorted for next week? 

I'm ok thanks, being very lazy and slobbish  on the sofa, but productive by working my way through the rest of the shopping list on the internet! We went for a babyjogger city select tandem, we had a test drive in John Lewis a while back and then got it off the web.


----------



## kara76

sarah lovely choice of wheels hun. we are not all set, need to confirm details but hey whats the rush ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

taffy have your recovered from your whole night away from morgan?

lovely to see your mimi and steffan, he really is growing so fast and is a happy little boy

well ladies i have a crawler/dragger lol, been for coffee with mimi thankfully she saved the day as my stupid truck wouldnt start and tyler was dragging herself forward on the table to get the salt and pepper and when i got home lifted her whole body off the floor and did her first proper crawl!!!she had only started pulling herself forward last night lol, omg im so not ready for a mobile baby lol. we are also now feeding weetabix and lumpier food and tonight it is fish for the first time. 
hey ladies tescos are doubling club card vouchers again yay yay


----------



## nic2010

Hi everyone

I'm back from the wedding and had a lovely time but really tired as we had alot of travelling. I promise to catch up with you all but right now I'm just glad to be home with my little girl. We also have the inlaws here for a few days so I might come on here to scream now and again   .

Hope everyone is well and will catch asap

Nic x


----------



## SarahJaneH

Morning all

How exciting Tyler is crawling! That will keep you on your toes now Kara... 

Nic, glad you had a good time at the wedding

Jule, hope you are feeling ok and not too sick

Sam, how are you doing?

I have a day of deliveries today, travel cot just arrived which we are using for both instead of moses baskets and woohoo the new wheels are arriving, I am very excited about that. We spent ages deciding which pushchair and liked this one over other tandems as the one at the back gets a view too. MW later today

Hope everyone has a good day, what's with this rubbish weather?


----------



## kara76

sarah how did the mw go?


----------



## SarahJaneH

All good thanks Kara, things seem to be ticking over fine, the mw is lovely. I've another scan next week, feeling very well looked after. Tyler been crawling again today?


----------



## Jule

Great news sarah on the mw you are doing really well.how many weeks are you now?
Bet its been like christmas in your house with all your deliveries.hope u r pleased with them all.
Well I done cyclogest before going to bed last night as forgot at t time and would u believe trapped wind and ibs pains are back!it is definately those flippin bullets!!I will have to be sure I do it by 5pm every night.
1wk more til my scan and wish it was here now.getting quite a lot of pains since yesterday pulling,sharp and aching.not helped by the fact that's its worse when I cough and blow which I'm doing a lot of with this cold!
Still feel sick which I see as a good sign.evrytime I wake at night I think I'm gonna be sick but thankfully it passes.

How is everyone mums and bumps it seems quiet on here


----------



## kara76

morning all

sarah glad mw went well and she is lovely that does help. cant wait to see you

jule your body is doing an amazing amount of growing now. bet the time cant go quick enough. those nasty bum bullets are horrid

afm im off to dentist, pets at home and tescos so busy day. dentist for an hour!! got to send new phone back as its effecting my signal and i have to go upstairs to talk which is rubbish so i need a blackberry im told! well tyler my little darling had a really hard early evening with teething and was screaming in pain which is so so not like her so when mummy or daddy cuddles, boob or remote control wouldnt work i gave her calpol after teething powder and that helped and off she went chewing on the sky remote lol it rreally helps!! i have loads of nice toys but remote is the best. then bed time at 9pm which is turning out to be the norm and she didnt wake til 730am when luke kissed her then cuddles and a nap in bed, i was awake though as i just wake waiting for tyler. crawling is improving all the time, she tends to drag herself forward bit like action man lol yet getting faster


----------



## SarahJaneH

Oh Jule those pesky bum bullets - at least you have figured out now when is best to take them. I remember a lot of pulling type aches and pains, hope the cold goes soon, that can't be helping. Not too long til your next scan then, hope time goes quick. 

Hope you got on ok at the dentist Kara and they managed to sort things out for you at last. Is Tyler feeling better today?

It was definitely like Christmas here yesterday, really pleased with everything. Jule, I'm 32 weeks at the weekend, can't believe it has gone so quick - it's a good milestone as after that, if babies come early they can cope with them in the local hospital.

Hope everyone is well, off to laugh at the prats on the apprentice now...


----------



## kara76

sarah wow time has flown hasnt it, what a wonderful milestone yay

my tooth is root filled and i had another filling , took an hour and i go back in 3 months to have a crown fitting as long as i have no trouble cause it will be free before tyler is 1. tonight i have some pain due to the root fill being a little longer than the root, dentist said to expect this. tyler had her first lunch in tescos and wow what a gem she is lolsorry i know i keep saying it but she really is


----------



## Taffy Girl

Very quick hello from me. Hope everyone is doing ok. 
My little man is not too well today - think its teething but he has just been bawling his little heart out. Have given him calpol and put him to bed but not convinced he's going to settle.


----------



## kara76

morning all

taffy how is morgan today? tyler is also teething and has chosen chewing on socks to help her! bless


----------



## kara76

we found tyler laying flat on her face last night! god knows how that was comfy lol


----------



## Taffy Girl

ha morgan does that too - up on his knees, with his bum up in the air ..... usually upside down at the other end of the cot from where he started!

little man much better today ta - just tired and grumpy lol

hello everyone - hope mums, bumps n babes are all ok!
x


----------



## kara76

glad morgan is feeling better

tyler has gained a whole 1/2 oz this week yet hv said thats fine cause she is more active, she is now almost following the 50th centile

hows everyone?


----------



## nic2010

Kara - We went to be weighed on Tuesday and was complety shocked when the HV said we had only put on 2oz    We normaly put on alot more than that as Sophie is a big girl bless her. 

Taffy - Glad Morgan is better, my little lady is not herself at the moment and refusing to eat but happy in herself? Really don't know what to do I would of thought it was teething but her cheeks aren't flushed. If no improvement by Monday think I will have to take her to the Dr, but then what can they do? 

Sarah - Hope you and your babies are keeping well. Did you enjoy the apprentice? The tv advert for octo mum very cringe worthy   .

Jule - Hope your feeling better    and looking forward to your scan. I remember alot of aches and twinges and rather alot of backache in my first few weeks. Also hope the bullets are going well.

AFU not much going on, inlaws went home today and I'm now trying to get my house back in order so off to do the chores then for a soak in the bath. Sophie is refusing to eat so I feel like I'm in a losing battle at the moment, I really hope she picks back up as I go back to work a week monday   . 

Love to all

Nic x


----------



## claire1

Evening ladies

Hope everyone is OK.

Well ladies I've heard why we cant get Ashton and Parson's.  Apparently drug dealers have been using them to cut drugs with, and they were buying them in bulk and the company couldn't keep up with the demand.  I have also been told that there may have been a fire in the factory, hence why they cant tell us when they'll be available.  If you do need some, there were a few left in boots in Caerphilly, she said they are having some in so I would check your local boots stores.

Elliot had his appointment in UHW, and he will need an operation, when he's around 8 months.  Did ask if it would be better to wait till he's older, but consultant said no.  He needs to have it done before he grows to much as it will make the surgery more difficult then.  She seems really nice and really settled our anxieties, so don't feel to bad and he'll be in and out in the same day thankfully.


----------



## kara76

claire i was told that way before you couldnt get them cause round here they keep them behind counter only. hope the op goes well, better to get in doen earlier for sure

nic must be the crawling reducing weight gain


----------



## SarahJaneH

Hi all

Claire glad you have been reassured by the cons and Elliot can have his op sooner rather than later.

Nic, the apprentice really makes me laugh, I wonder where they get these people from! Hope Sophie is doing ok and she picks up on the feeding soon.

Sorry Morgan hasn't been so well Taffy, hope he is smiling again soon

Bet Tyler is keeping you very busy now Kara!

Hope everyone is well. All fine here, my brother and gf are visiting and taking me out for lunch today   . I can't drink enough milk at the mo, loving it! Just better make sure I don't go out with a milk moustache...


----------



## kara76

morning all

sarah have a nice lunch

things a little hectic here, day before Tyler's big day, seems we have now over catered!!!nevermind at least there will be enough to go round. picking up cake later and it sounds stunning and im busy tidying house, so so boring lol


----------



## popsi

Kara.. did not realise it was so soon.. have a nice day

Love to everyone, sorry dont post much at moment very busy and not very well as have really bad back x


----------



## kara76

thanks huni and i know how busy you must be. loving the pics of **


----------



## Sam76

Just wanted to say a quick hello and hope everyone has a lovely weekend. 

I haven't been around much - my bed has indeed become my best friend! Have had splitting headaches this week too so haven't switched laptop on much at all.

I've got first appointment at Nevill Hall on Monday and Nuchal Scan booked for 25th Nov in Spire - still find it good to have dates to work towards. Met up with friends last night - 5 of us have been mates since school and lovely to see them all. SIL is one of them. SIL is about 15 weeks pregnant with number 2 at the mo and last night there was another announcement - and it wasn't mine. Another friend is 6 weeks pg with number 2. I kept   - still can't really believe it and always feeling like I need to get past next scan before we tell anyone else   . We're all meeting again in early December so hoping both scans are ok and I get to share our happy news. Would be fab if the 3 of us were all on mat leave about the same time.

Sorry - that wasn't such a quick post and was very me, me, me. 

Sarah - exciting milestone this weekend   and double bump rubs xx
Double bump rubs to Jule xx
Autumn cuddles to all mums and babes to keep you nice and warm in this chilly, windy weather xx


----------



## nic2010

Sam76 - well done on keeping    I bet you were sat that waiting to burst. Wishing you all the best for your scan and hope your headaches ease.

Kara76 - Hope you have wonderful day   

Claire1 - Glad elliot's appointment went well and has put your mind at rest.

Sarah - How was lunch? Sophie is much better today after mummy cooked her a roast and she ate the lot.

Hope everyone is well

Nic x


----------



## Vixxx

Kara - Hope you all have a lovely day with Tyler   .


----------



## Jule

Claire glad elliot is ok and his operation will be done soon.how are you.

Nic glad sophie enjoyed her dinner 

Taffy hope morgan is better.

Sam can't believe you kept secret I would have been bursting lol

Sarah hope lunch was nice yest and u didn't embarrass yourself with a milk moustache lol

Hi everyone else


----------



## trickynic

Hi everyone


Sarah - can't believe you are 32 weeks already! Hope you are keeping well and haven't got too many aches and pains.
Sam - you are very good at keeping your secret. I found it ridiculously hard and ended up telling most of my friends after only a few weeks!
Kara - sorry to hear your tooth is still giving you problems. Hope you had a nice day today.


AFM, my babies are now 8 weeks old and doing really well. At last weigh in, Evan was 8lb 7oz and Alys was 5lb 13oz. Both have really long legs so finding it difficult to find babygros that fit! Still finding it hard work but, having spoken to some of my friends who have had just one baby, I realise that ours are actually very easy going in comparison! They are still on their 4 hourly routine which we stick to quite rigidly. Main problems are still getting them to settle in their beds at night. They are now both in the nursery with moses baskets in the cots and baby monitor on. That way, at least I can get some sleep as their grunts and groans keep me awake. They also seem a lot more settled in there than in our room. 


I decided not to take the anti-depressants in the end as they were making me feel really sedated and made it very difficult to cope with night time feeds. Am definitely getting better by the day and am going to see a counsellor at the Heath this week for a chat. 


Sorry I haven't been able to post much but my hands are busy every second of the day! Hope everyone is good and well xx


----------



## jk1

Kara....hope Tylers day went well xx

Nic....sounds like you are doing really well...i'm so glad you are starting to feel a bit better and hope that it continues for you..xx

Claire....hope you and Elliot are ok....i agree it probably is better to get it out the way sooner rather than later..xxx

Hope everyone else is ok

Jo xxx


----------



## kara76

hiya all

how is everyone?

nic glad your doing well and glad your babies are good in comparison, some babies really do scream for hours and we are lucky to have a good one lol. being a new mum is hard going. 

tyler christening was lovely, thank you for the ladies that came from ff. sorry i didnt get much time to chat but it was mental lol. shattered today as we were up late with guests and then out for dinner today.


----------



## SarahJaneH

Hi all

Lovely to hear from you Nic, glad the babybells are growing well and you have a routine sorted, sounds like you are doing great and the pics on ** are very cute! Can't believe I am 32 weeks either, will find out tomorrow how much bigger the puddings have grown. Feeling ok and not too many aches and pains, just out of breath and keep having to sit down when I'm out, like an old lady lol.

Kara, hope you have all had some time to relax after your special weekend x

Hope your appointment goes well today Sam

Jule, hope you are feeling ok

Hi to everyone else x


----------



## kara76

sarah i have to say you look great and there doesnt seem much room left in your tum, its very tight now. 

afm been over to my parents to see my big bro as he is going home to norwich tomorrow, omg we went to m&s and it was nuts, almost as nuts as my bro lol. my bloody truck is still playing up which is a pain, it only starts when it wants to and i have to put a jump pack on it to get it started so luke taking it to work on wednesday to try and soort it, we think its the heater plugs, we had a hard frost this morning.
weaning still going brilliant and ive started increasing finger foods and tyler likes plums and bread and it was so funny earlier my mum was worrying tyler was chocking cause she gagged a little but it was just her gag reflex, she now gets very excited about her yogurt lol so so cute and now has a fasnination with cables and slippers!!!!


----------



## marieclare

Hi ladies I just wanted to say hello to you all as its strange not being on the ivfwales board, I like to keep an eye on the cyclers thread but it is really busy so difficult to keep up. Feel a bit in limbo at the moment as not sure where to post! I have had a rollercoaster few days so feeling a bit overwhelmed and weepy today. Friday I had some bright red bleeding which scared us so much, it turned brown pretty quick but we still needed reassurance so managed to get an appointment at EPAU this morning. I am 6w0d today and so so lucky and overjoyed to see a strong little heartbeat this morning, its all starting to feel a bit more real now. Also there was another sac the same size which appeared to be empty, we have been told it is still too early to say if this will progress. 
So at least one little dude in there and who knows what else lol. I cant seem to get my head around it but definitely very very happy. 

Kara congratulations on the christening hope you had a lovely day. 

Sorry for the me post - all a bit head mashed!!

Hope everyone else is ok 
Love marie xx


----------



## kara76

Marie congratulations of seeing that beautiful flutter of life yay yay. sorry about the empty scan.
you must be overwhelmed, i remeber seeing that lovely heartbeat and isnt it amazing. you can post here hun, your more than welcome


----------



## kara76

question for the mums

does the poo smell of vingar when a tooth is coming through? tyler is chomping big time and her gums look so sore love her


----------



## SarahJaneH

Marie, so lovely to see you on here! The early days are anxious but exciting times and we are all here for you. Really glad the bleeding turned out to be nothing and you saw a wonderful heartbeat today. Will you have another scan soon? 

Kara, that's very kind of you to say, I must admit, I'm not looking quite so good today in my big fluffy slippers and scabby jogging bottoms, I have hardly moved from the sofa. My belly is very tight, I can't imagine there being more space in there! 

Hope Tyler's ok, she was so good on Saturday and looked gorgeous.


----------



## kara76

yay for the jogging bottom look i say lol, jogger were my best friend towards the end of pregnancy

Tyler is an angel and so so good but christ i need eyes in the back on my head now as does rex lol and thank you so much for coming, she did look great , such a cutie and is now also balancing on her side and almost pushing herself to a sitting position, she is developing at an alarming rate now

better go and cook dinner now ive feed madam. im cooking some chicken for tyler too, while the oven is ok

oh i forgot to say, no pay cheque this week so i emailed work and my boss called me and was really chatty and very sorry my cheque was late and we spoke about options of going back to work and he pretty much tried to talk me out of going back so we are gona discuss option at a later date. i think im gona stay home til tyler is a year or more and get something part time closer to home. in an ideal world i wana stay home but i need to work sooner or later as i like my own money to spend on tyler of course! we shall see!!!!!


----------



## Jule

Hi everyone.
Sarah glad u r resting.you will need to do lots of that from now on.thanks for your help yesterday.

Marie wonderful news that there was a little hb ooh how exciting.glad the bleeding was nothing and u can now relax a little.

Sam hope your scan went well today.

I was in a lot of pain yesterday so bad I took myself to bed.I couldn't walk.all accross my lower abdo pelvic area,shooting pains down foof and lower back pain.even had burning passing urine once or twice.thought it was urine inf but seemed the settle.thought I was losing babies but thankfully this am pain has eased although not gone and no blood so just hoping our scan on thur still bring sgood news.


----------



## SarahJaneH

Glad to hear the pain has eased Jule. Did you go to work today? Take things easy if you can xx


----------



## kara76

jule sounds like there is alot of going on in you girl, i had foof pain and round ligament pain which is what it sounds like. rest rest rest

opps i boiled a loads of steam carrots so dry the pan almost went on fire and then i burnt the work top opps


----------



## Roofus1974

Hi everyone

Can I join this thread please? I had treatment at IVF Wales this time last year, which resulted in my gorgeous twin girls, now aged 3 months. Haven't posted much on FF (so bear with me...) but I'm slowly getting the hang of it!

Looking forward to getting to know you all

Roofus xx


----------



## kara76

welcome to the board and congratulations on your twins, good weights too

im sure you will be able to offer advice to the ladies who are currently pg with twins, there are a few


----------



## nic2010

Evening everyone

Roofus - congratulations on your lo's. Everyone here has made me very welcome and I only joined a couple of weeks ago. Look forward to getting to know you.

Kara - nappies certainly do smell a bit wiffy, found that wee was the strongest. Sonde like you had a fabulous day for Tyler's christening.

Jules- take it easy and rest up when you can, glad your fee king better.

Nic- sounds like you are doing a fantastic job with your babies and great that 
They are sticking to a good routine.

Sarah - look forward to reading how your babies are doing.

Marieclaire - BIG congratulations on your pregnancy, sorry you had a scare. When I had a bleed my heart almost stopped and think I continued knicker checking for the rest of my pregnancy.

Hope everyone is well

Sending lots of hugs and bump rubs (where needed) to all

X


----------



## Roofus1974

Thanks both. I was humungous towards the end but feel very pleased with myself for getting to 38 weeks with 2 bonny babies!


----------



## kara76

hiya nic hows you?

i have notice tyler foof is a little sore, maybe stronger wee. tylers up now after going to bed ay 745, naughty teeth hurting

roof did you have a natural delivery?


----------



## Roofus1974

It was an elective c-section as both were breech. Had a bit of a rough time and lost a lot of blood but luckily came home after 5 days and girls didn't need any special care.


----------



## kara76

these ivf wales babies have a habit of being naughtie regarding births. we are due some nice natural births now


----------



## claire1

Evening ladies hope everyone is OK?

Roofus welcome to the thread.  I had treatment this time last year and Elliot was born towards the end of August.  We have monthly meets if your interested.  We also meet up for coffees locally every now and then.

Kara they're bits do get sore and they have a flair up of nappy rash, just before teeth come through.

Nic hope your OK?

Jule I had a lot of discomfort for the first 12 weeks.  Midwife told me that it was the uterus expanding to accommodate bubs.  Once past your pelvic bone it does settle.  Hope your taking it easy in work and that they are looking after you.

Nic glad the twins are coming along nicely and gaining weight.

Ffydd how's Jake doing?

Michelle hope Steffan is sleeping better for you.

Sarah wow 32 weeks not long now then.

Marie like Kara said your welcome here anytime.

Sam how are you?  Did your appointment go well?

Hi to anyone who I've missed this thread is getting busy and I loose tract.


----------



## kara76

hey claire how are you and elliot?

not looking forward to nappy rash, tyler hasnt had any so far


----------



## claire1

Elliot has it now and then.  I find it's best to treat it early, we use talc and metanium (think I've spelt it wrong).  It really works, it clears it up within 24 hours.  I'm starting to feel a bit better, my moods are settling and am finding things a bit easier.  Think it helps that Elliot is settling with feeds etc.


----------



## nic2010

Hi again everyone

Apologies for the spelling errors in previous post and if any in this, dh has nicked my laptop and trying to post on his iPad, it's not going well.

Roofus - 38 weeks with twins well done, I was 40+3 with just the one and that was enough! I went natural but also had a rough time I agree with Kara ivf babies are very naughty.

Kara - I'm well thanks. Braved shopping in this weather to find myself some work clothes ready for Monday, not looking forward to that. We have only ever had nappy rash twice (touch wood) and it cleared up over a few days.

Claire - That little man of yours is beautiful, love the ticker photo. Nice to hear your starting to feel better.

Forgot to mention I went in to get Sophie this morning and for the first time ever she was sat up in her cot! My little girl is growing up to fast, not long until her 1st birthday.

Love to all

Nic x


----------



## Sam76

Wow, busy busy here.

Sarah - look forward to hearing how much puds have grown again
Jules - so sorry to hear you had a rough day yesterday - hope you're feeling better and can take it easy xx
Marie - lovely to see you hear and glad you saw hb today - when do you go for next scan? 
Roofus - hello   lovely to see another twin mummy here - wow fantastic weights for your two!

Hi to everyone - sorry I've missed loads out xx

AFM, Scan today was fine - both there and measuring 11w2 and 11w4. Have nuchal translucency scan on Thursday next week - if all ok then I might just tell a few other people   . MW said care would be obstetrician led and would be in Llanfoist suite at Nevill Hall as I'm considered higher risk with twins and lupus anticoagulant blood clotting disorder. Got a prescription for another 6 weeks of clexane so that should tide me over until next appointment. When we did gestone tonight (now just injecting 1/4 vial until end of week) there was blood in the syringe when DH pulled back on it   so had to take needle out and start again. Wondering if I'll have a bruise there tomorrow.

night all xx


----------



## kara76

hiya sam glad your scan went well. sorry about the blood in the gestone, happened a few times to me it was like my very own liposuction lol
IVF pregnancies tend to be obs led ,well in pembrokeshire anyway and i think its good as they are much better than just midwifes!! how much clexane are you on? 
bet it was amazing to see your babies again. your very good not telling people

hiya to everyone else?

its cold this morning, very cold. tyler had a bit of a night of it with her teething yet not tooth yet. better go and get us dressed yet tyler would rather watch kids tv i think!


----------



## claire1

Morning everyone.

Well I've been since Elliot woke this am.  Upstairs cleaned and voile's washed, just need to do downstairs now.    Kara Elliot has taken a shine to cbeebies too, he sat in his rocking chair (I really recommend these before they go into their jumperoo's etc) watching lazy town   , whilst I did the dishes.  It's really cold this am.  He has his 2nd lot of jabs this pm, but his winter suit is still too big for him, so think I will have to look for a smaller one when I pop into tesco later.

I was consultant led, with us they tend to do half and half though.  I really struggled not telling anyone, most people knew before the 12 weeks.  Sam I think your doing really well keeping mum   

Kara hope a tooth comes through soon.

Nic I bet your not looking forward to going back to work.

HI to everyone else


----------



## trickynic

Claire, well done on the cleaning. I just give all visitors a "sorry about the mess" statement as they walk in!


Sam - great news on your scan


----------



## claire1

I normally do that too, but we have a friend coming this pm, that we haven't seen since way before Elliot was born (he works on the oil rigs), so I thought I better make an effort.  The only problem now is that I've stopped for a cuppa and haven't got the motivation to so the rest.

How's the twins doing?


----------



## trickynic

They are doing well thanks Claire. Just been to Mothercare to get some outfits for Alys as she is outgrowing everything I had!


----------



## claire1

It gets worse.  I just bought loads more stuff for Elliot in Tesco, lets hope he gets some wear out of them.  The problem we have is he's a lot longer than the size he needs to fit him.  So we end up buying bigger size and then he looks like a bit of a scruff.

I'm so glad your doing well.

How's everyone else?


----------



## kara76

nic sounds like the twins are doing well, good for you saying sod the housework

claire did you manage to get back into your cleaning?

sarah and mimi nice to see you both today.


----------



## Roofus1974

Claire, how did Elliot's jabs go today? We've got the same tomorrow, not looking forward to it.

I put some clothes that the girls had outgrown up in the attic last week, and it made me feel really sad...brought a little tear to my eye in fact.   Darn these babies for making me an emotional wreck!!


----------



## kara76

sorry claire i didnt even ask how the jabs went

roofus, are you sorting it away cause your gona try again?i got upset sorting through stuff and giving it away, no point in keeping it as we are not doing anymore treatment . i see in your sig you have a dangerous ectopic


----------



## Roofus1974

Hi Kara

No more for me unless it happens naturally, unlikely due to endo and scarring and adhesions from ectopic and surgeries. I would love more but DH and I agreed that we'd only do 1 IVF and tbh I don't think we could afford to have any more. My SIL wants more so will save stuff for her. Funny to be sentimental over clothes and baby baths!


----------



## kara76

ivekept tyler first baby grow and a tiny vest oh and a coat


----------



## Sam76

Morning all

quick one from me before I leave for work....

I noticed last night that I had a reddish patch under my nipple on my left boob and a bit on right side - not sore but skin was red. This morning it's still there but also noticed that the lower outer part of my left nipple is quite lumpy and hard and is a slight yellowish colour. Think I'll probably call the GP this morning but has anyone else had this? is it a normal part of the way breasts change in pregnancy? can you get mastitis in pregnancy and could it be that? not wearing an underwired bra but the bra I had on yesterday was quite tight (sports one that was squashing my boobs a bit flat)

anyway... enough about my chest, I've got to get to work but if anyone has any thoughts, as always much appreciated xx


----------



## kara76

sam i would get it checked out, i dont think you can get mastitis til you produce milk but could be wrong! it could be hormone change but i would personally get it checked, could it be a bruise?

how is evryone today?

my girl has done 2 poos on a potty! i am so proud lol. shes been constipated  but is now on lumpy food and is also self feeding, we are doing half sppon and half BLW now and it works really well.


----------



## SarahJaneH

Sam, first off, glad to hear your scan went well! aS for boobs, mine changed quite a lot in the first trimester - got bigger generally which led to the odd red mark and itchiness as the skin stretched, lumpy nipples have a special name I can't remember, there are little glands there that start to become more prominent raised bumps. Oh and the veins become really noticeable. I think you are right Kara, mastitis can occur later on as milk starts to come in, but worth getting checked out - there's a lot of changes going on right now and best to be on the safe side. If you haven't yet get fitted for maternity bras, they are very comfy if not very glam. I've got M&S ones that have lasted me right through.

Kara, Mimi great to see you both yesterday, Tyler and Steffan were so cute together I keep smiling thinking of them  - it is lovely to see how their personalities are developing. Well done Tyler on the poop lol!

Claire, well done on the cleaning, fair play

Hi roofus and welcome, I will be picking your brains for twin mum tips no doubt!

Nic hope you, Alys and Evan are all well

Nic2010 sounds like Sophie is growing up quick bless.

Ffydd, hope you keeping well and enjoying being a new mummy.

Taffy, Morgan, Miriam, Maia, Ravan and Sam hope you are all ok

Pick, how are you feeling? Hope all is going well for you.

Well, xmas puds are cooking nicely still, latest guesstimates on the weight are 4lb 13 and 4lb 9 at 32+2. One is breech and one head down, the sonographer said like the yin-yang symbol. Seeing the con next week so maybe a plan then, might still be early though.


----------



## kara76

sarah the pudds are great weights, cant believe you have still 8 weeks to go and most of the biggness happens from now on lol, your gona be look like a space hopper lol

i really must get washing on etc etc, i was gona nip to tescos for some packet food for tyler but think im just gona take my own as i cant be arsed to go out lol


----------



## kara76

lol my boss just called to apologies for not sending my cheque and will now pay in 2 weeks. i have to write to them requesting part time/flexible hours then they have to request a meeting and i have to bring a witness. this request is gona be turnt down i already know this so im hoping i can claim contribution based job seekers ! we shame see. you know what after all the crap etc etc it does  seem like the end of an era afterall i was them for 11 years. i dont yet know when i will find another job and i dont really care what i do as such as being a mum is the best job in the world just a shame its unpaid money wise lol


----------



## miriam7

bloody hell kara do they ever pay you on time! hope you will be able to claim something and stay at home with tyler for as long as possible   sarah have they said you got to have a c sec as 1 baby is breech or is there room in there for it to turn still? maia is asleep for once before 9 so im having a quick catch up


----------



## SarahJaneH

Hi Miriam , enjoy the peace while it lasts! No decisions yet, second one might still turn or maybe au naturale will be ok as bottom one is head down - second one might turn in all the excitement of first one being delivered lol. But, want to avoid natural + c section... seeing cons next week so will see what she says then.


----------



## miriam7

oh good really hope baby 2 turns on own then its so much easier having them natural must be real hard stuck in hospital for days afterwards!


----------



## trickynic

Hi Sarah - don't worry too much if you end up having a c-section. I know everyone's experiences are different but mine went really well. I left hospital after 2 days and wasn't in too much pain (just used paracetemol and an anti-inflammatory). I was driving after 2 weeks (but check with your insurance company).


My babies just had their first jabs :-(. Still piling on the pounds though - Evan is now 9lb 5oz and Alys is 6lb 6oz.


----------



## claire1

Nic how are the twins doing after their jabs?  Hope their OK.  

Elliot was OK after his on Tuesday, although think some of his teeth are trying to come through.  Gums are all lumpy and red in places.  Thankfully he's happy most of the time, does have a little grizzle on times.

How is everyone this pm?


----------



## Queenie1

hi all

kara wow can't believe tyler used a potty, she is growing so quickly hope you are both well
miriam like the new pic. hope you and maia are well.
sam hope you managed to gp. hope you are doing well
jule how are you hope you are growing well
mimi hope you and steffan are well. 
claire and nic glad to hear jabs went well.
taffy hope you and morgan are well.
sarah gosh time is going so quickly now won't be long till your little ones will be arriving.

hi to the newbies lovely to see lots of babies on this thread. 

sorry if i have missed anyone this is a busy thread. hi to you all


----------



## nic2010

Hey everyone

I have a poorly baby at the moment so not had time to catch up, I really hope she starts to pick up or is this just my punishment for going back to work monday!

hope everyone is well

Love to all

Nic x


----------



## spooks

hi sorry I've been awol - changed internet providers and been offline for nearly 2 weeks - and 2 weeks on this thread is like 2 years     sorry haven't had chance to read back - hope everyone is well   
love spooks


----------



## Roofus1974

Hi everyone

Don't know if anyone else has a Home Bargains near them, but did a fab bit of Xmas shopping there yesterday - V-tech and Leapfrog toys much cheaper than Mothercare and other big shops (£5.99 / £6.99 instead of a tenner!). Some good stuff for older kids too.

Well, I don't want to tempt fate, but Isla has slept through for the last 2 nights from 11pm to 6.30am. Amazingly, big 'ol Esther hasn't woken her up even though she screams for her milk like a foghorn at 3am and they're sharing a room. Fingers crossed for tonight!

Rx


----------



## kara76

just popping in for a quick hello

sarah i have been thinking alot about you and your birth and will talk to you soon. my c section was fine too after the intial ****ting my pants at 3am after finally agreeing this was the only way, it was such an emergency and i did panic but the op and  recovery was fine and i recovered really well ,i believe a planned c section is alot calmer. i was out of bed within hours and cared for Tyler sorely in hospital even when i couldnt move lol yet you might need help with 2 whatever the birth. whatever happens it will be your birth and at the end you will be and family of more than 2 and that my friend is the most amazing feeling in the world and nothing comes close to that

been to london and back and tyler was good yet in teething back and now it seems we all have colds  and i feel yucky. we had photos taken at the berkeley, proper posh. concierge the works but im knackered now, last night tyler was up alot with those naughtie teeth and then up early to go etc etc


----------



## kara76

hey sspooks how are you hun?

roofus i wish i had one of those shops, i did find some fisher price toys in a local bargain shop for mucho cheapness

nic whats up with your babe?

hiya queenie hope your well

miraim hows you and maia?

nic wow the twins are getting big now and their weight gain is great, well doneyou

claire poor elliot, tylers gums have been on and off like that for ages, it must hurt them so bad

how is everyone else?


----------



## nic2010

Roofus - we have a home bargains, I need to find a little puppy toy that Sophie has fallen in love with at playgroup. Hope Isla keeps up with the good sleeping and Rubs off on Esther!

Kara - she had a temp of 40.1 when I put her to bed checked it twice since then gone down to 39.1. She's been eating today (a little fussy but eaten everything) but just not herself. We went to Cardiff today and she just sat so quiet in her pram and very stare into space. If still high in the morning think I might take her to the dr as I feel her temp is just to high. Glad Tyler was good for you with all that driving, bet you felt like royalty.

Nic x


----------



## kara76

nic have you given her calpol? the poor little girl must be poorly


----------



## SarahJaneH

Glad you had a good day in London Kara and the travelling went ok, shame about the colds though...look forward to seeing the piccies.

Nic, hope Sophie is feeling better soon 

Nic good to hear Evan and Alys are doing so well

Sorry Elliot is suffering with his gums Claire, bless him

HOpe you have another good night with the girls Roofus

Hi Queenie, hope you are keeping well 

Thanks for your thoughts about birth options etc. I'm actually feeling ok about it all (although on the day might be different!) - at the end of the day it will be what it will be and all our health is the most important.  I think I'd want to avoid going natural with the risk of emergency c-section for the second, but if both head down then will probably try. If a planned c-section is needed then that's fine and the puds might make the decision anyway if both breech. I'll be interested to know what the consultant thinks next week. Ooh it's all interesting!


----------



## PixTrix

just popping in to see how the lovely mums, babes and bumps are doing, hugs to all.

By the way Kara, there is a home bargains in Carmarthen where new look used to be you really do get lots of bargains there.


----------



## kara76

omg pix you shouldnt have told me that lol, so looks like a shopping trip is in order. pix we will ahve to arrange a day and maybe mimi and sarah will come too. lunch at frankie and bennys or debehams maybe


----------



## kara76

sarah im sure your consultant will advise you which is best, you have your head screwed on

aww my poor girl is coughing in her sleep


----------



## PixTrix

I'm deffo up for that Kara, there's a sale in Debenhams at the mo and F&B do a specials menu at lunch time, lovely jubbly. The shopping also a must!


----------



## SarahJaneH

Count me in    , hiya Pix! Shopping and lunch woohoo

Yeah, I trust my cons Kara, people speak very well of her


----------



## PixTrix

Hia Sarah! Sounds like all is going well with you. So all we need now is a date. I should be free most days at the moment so let me know and I'll be there.

Aw poor Tyler coughing in her sleep Kara. Hope it doesn't wake her


----------



## kara76

morning all

im ill, head ache, sore throat and feel weak, think it could be man flu, tyler was waking herself while coughing so i did give her some cough medicine and i highly recommend it, it really helped the poor little love

lazy day for me


----------



## SarahJaneH

Hope you feel better soon Kara, put yer feet up hun


----------



## kara76

thanks sarah

ive done not a lot all day , poor tyler must be unwell as she isnt very happy and if she has a sore throat its no wonder as mine is bad


----------



## kara76

http://www.rearfacing.co.uk/buyersguide.php

ladies attention, it seems rear facing car seats are much safer and are only now becoming avaialble in the uk!!!!! they are a bit more expensive but i think im gona go for one, wish i could have the recaro one but no isofix! you can get them for up to 4 even 8 years old so over the years not that expensive

/links


----------



## Shellebell

new home this way
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=250904.0


----------

